# Prospettive



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2017)

25 novembre



A una donna violentata non interessa se è clandestino. O regolare. Nero o asiatico. Inglese o italiano. 
Non interessa se è un impiegato, un manager, un senza tetto o uno spazzino. 
Un amico o un nemico. Amante o lo sconosciuto. 

A una donna violentata interessa che è presa e sbattuta, al muro, su un sedile, per terra, su un materasso.
Che la prendono a schiaffi, o le puntano un coltello. 
O che semplicemente è impossibilitata a muoversi e parlare. E nemmeno capisce il perchè.

A volte non ricorda se era uno, o cinque, o due. 

Che le dicano oscenità, o dolcezze che valgono i peggiori insulti. 
Che le ficchino il cazzo nella figa, nel culo, in bocca. Senza lubrificare. 
Se non collabora, tanto peggio per lei. 
E se lubrifica...

Ad una donna violentata interessa che finisca tutto in fretta. 

A una donna violentata interessa che il corpo non abbia bisogno di cure. 
Perchè se così dovesse essere, dovrebbe andare in ospedale e le chiederebbero cosa è successo...e non le va di dire quello che è successo. 
Perchè poi la assillano per fare denuncia. 
E se i giornali non hanno niente di meglio da vendere, vendono lei in prima pagina...e il coglione che dice "se l'è cercata" si trova sempre. 

Magari pure in Questura. 

Ad una donna violentata non interessa diventare un caso sociale, una bandiera di una qualche campagna contro chissà chi. 

Ad una donna violentata interessa tornare a casa e chiudere la porta. 
Farsi una doccia bollente, da poter sentire la pelle che si stacca di dosso e infilarsi sotto le coperte. 

A volte 
Le interessa che ci sia qualcuno che le dica che andrà tutto bene, che è tutto a posto. Anche se non è vero.
Qualcuno che le dica che dimenticherà, anche se non è così. 

Oppure continuare a fare quello che stava facendo. E chiuderla lo stesso la porta. 
Lasciar fuori ogni cosa come se non fosse mai successo, anche se lo sa che non è vero. 
Potersi dire che va tutto bene, anche se lo sa che non è così. 

Ad una donna violentata non interessa essere una vittima, o una sopravvissuta. 
Una bandiera. Un argomento di statistica o conversazione. 
Ad una donna violentata, interessa essere ancora una donna.


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2017)

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorn...l'eliminazione_della_violenza_contro_le_donne


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Novembre 2017)

Ad un padre di figlia femmina vengono i brividi. E una rabbia incontrollabile.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2017)

già


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ad un padre di figlia femmina vengono i brividi. E una rabbia incontrollabile.


E al maschio? 

Io ho la netta sensazione, che quella prospettiva interessi poco o niente. 
In generale dico. 

Ho la netta sensazione che all'approccio alla semplicità cruda sia preferito l'approccio sensazionalistico. 
L'urlo sconvolto di fronte agli accadimenti. 
Quello del poverina. Quello giustizialista. 

Finendo in fondo a parlare di tutto tranne che della violenza nuda. E più che altro dell'effetto che fa guardarla senza coprirsi gli occhi coi numeri, le campagne stile "difendiamo i panda", le bandiere sotto a cui sentirsi dalla parte giusta.

E allora se è stato l'extracomunitario, via alla campagna contro.
Se è stato il familiare, avanti a parlare delle parafilie.
etc etc.

Ed è pur vero che la giornata per questi ragionamenti era ieri, e passato lu giorno passato lu santu. 

Personalmente sono interessata alla parte maschile. 
A come i maschi riconoscono o disconoscono il maschio violento che è in loro. 

E mi incuriosisce molto quella parte femminile che sceglie l'immagine principesca del maschio. 
Quella che non porta traccia di nulla di tutto ciò.

Uno degli impercettibili, ma irreversibili spostamenti di baricentro che derivano dalla mia elaborazione della violenza è una particolare sensibilità esattamente a quella parte, invece. Che è spesso nascosta. 

E che io vedo comunque. 

E quando ho paura per davvero, ho paura di quei maschi che la negano. 
Che non la conoscono. Che non la abbracciano. 
Che non la sanno incontrare e condividere liberamente. 

Di quelli ho davvero paura, a volte. Perchè sono quelli a cui tendenzialmente esplode in faccia. 

Che sia attraverso l'agito, che sia attraverso la repressione. 

In entrambi i casi...mi fanno paura. 

Come mi fanno paura le femmine che hanno quella stessa visione. Molta. 
Forse più di quanta me ne facciano i maschi. Per la verità.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> 25 novembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie ipa, lasci sempre il segno


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> grazie ipa, lasci sempre il segno


ieri era una giornata in cui era un peccato non dire nulla 

e auguri a te :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ieri era una giornata in cui era un peccato non dire nulla
> 
> e auguri a te :inlove:


grazie :inlove:


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorn...l'eliminazione_della_violenza_contro_le_donne


il titolo mi lascia scettico


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il titolo mi lascia scettico


Per la verità anche a me 

Ci sono dentro parole che portano violenza. 

Ed è uno degli effetti della violenza, a ben pensarci. 

Fra l'altro io non penso che la violenza, in generale intendo, sia eliminabile. 
Come non penso che qualcuno ne sia esente. Parlo di umani. 

D'altra parte...un titolo bisognava pur darlo. E quello fa parecchia scena. 

Qualche anno fa, in Italia, c'era stata una bella iniziativa. Un'anfora, partita vuota da Gardone Val Trompia, dove era stata uccisa Hina dal padre che non voleva che lei avesse gli usi e i costumi di noi donne occidentali, e tornata piena dopo aver girato per le varie tappe italiane, a Gardone.

Piena di esperienze, racconti, confessioni. 

Il neo, dal mio punto di vista era stata l'esclusione dei maschi. Da quell'iniziativa. 

Ma l'idea di fondo era bella. Raccogliere. Accogliere. Dire. Piangere anche. Condividere. 
Anche la violenza. 
Lasciar scorrere la rabbia e l'ipocrisia e trovare il dolore. 

Personalmente dubito si potrà parlare davvero apertamente di violenza, di ogni tipo e genere, fino a quando questa società negherà il dolore. E tenterà in tutti i modi di eliminarlo. 

Anzi, sono piuttosto convinta che più si tenterà di eliminare il dolore come componente essenziale, anche delle relazioni, più la violenza avrà spazio. 

Poi so che sono parziale. 
Conosco la violenza. L'ho subita e l'ho agita. 
E mi compone profondamente. 
Nel bene e nel male è una parte essenziale di me.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per la verità anche a me
> 
> Ci sono dentro parole che portano violenza.
> 
> ...


Non è che si nega il dolore. Si nega l'ascolto del dolore. Così come quello della violenza. Succede che restano fatti intimi. E purtroppo non solo quando sono ricordi.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2017)

è che le sparate utopiche (la violenza in sè non è eliminabile, al massimo può essere contenuta, conosciuta e gestita) mi paiono come quelli che fanno i piani epocali per risolvere la fame del mondo dimenticandosi di insegnare ad esempio a non comprare più pane di quello che serve, come fanno tante persone.

come a dire, diamoci un obbiettivo talmente elevato che sappiamo già che non lo raggiungeremo mai.  così quando falliremo, avremo la scusa pronta.

preferisco la parabola delle 10 stelle marine ai grandi proclami


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non è che si nega il dolore. Si nega l'ascolto del dolore. Così come quello della violenza. Succede che restano fatti intimi. E purtroppo non solo quando sono ricordi.


Parlo del dolore in termini generali. Non necessariamente legato e conseguenze al subire violenza. 

Mal di testa? oki
Mal di pancia? buscopan
Ansia? ansiolitico
etc etc

Per ogni dolore la sua cura. Sorridiamo. 

Che non è poi cura, ma palliativo per mettere a tacere. 

Per continuare a segnare presenza nel mondo dei belli, forti, sani, felici...il mulino bianco e il bianco che più bianco non si può.

Poi sono d'accordo. Anche l'ascolto del dolore è negato. 
Ma per il semplice motivo che sentire il dolore altrui significa ascoltare, in pace, il proprio. 

Non si nega l'ascolto all'altro, in realtà. 

Si nega, attraverso l'altro, l'ascolto di sè.
L'altro è solo una delle conseguenze.

Ed è funzionale di solito, al permanere nel "tutto va bene". E' fuori di me. 

Poi, se si è fortunati, si esplode...e si inizia a prendere contatto con sè...ma significa anche "perdere l'innocenza" per certi versi. Fare i conti col fatto che il mondo incantato non esiste, se non come produzione individuale. 

Penso che per la violenza, funzioni suppergiù allo stesso modo.
Più è lontana, più è straniera, più ci si sente al sicuro. 

Ma le ombre...sono in ognuno di noi. E a volte basta molto poco a risvegliarle. 
E la storia è piena di esempi di ombre risvegliate in massa. 

Più la massa si sente assolta...più gli individui sono pericolosi e si sentono in pericolo.

Questo, fra le altre cose, è negato, a mio parere, nel non ascolto a cui fai riferimento.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che le sparate utopiche (la violenza in sè non è eliminabile, al massimo può essere contenuta, conosciuta e gestita) mi paiono come quelli che fanno i piani epocali per risolvere la fame del mondo dimenticandosi di insegnare ad esempio a non comprare più pane di quello che serve, come fanno tante persone.
> 
> come a dire, diamoci un obbiettivo talmente elevato che sappiamo già che non lo raggiungeremo mai.  così quando falliremo, avremo la scusa pronta.
> 
> preferisco la parabola delle 10 stelle marine ai grandi proclami


Non c'entra nulla con quello che ha scritto Ipazia, però la tua risposta apre uno spin off che mi sta molto a cuore.

Io sono dell'idea che i cambiamenti epocali possano nascere sempre e solo dal basso. Per il semplice fatto che sono culturali e mai imposti.
Se ci si lamenta che il mondo fa schifo e poi noi siamo i primi a comportarci nello stesso modo o semplicemente a non indignarci di fronte a comportamenti riprovevoli, il cambiamento non potrà mai avvenire.
Non mi ricordo chi disse "sii il cambiamento che vuoi che avvenga". Indipendentemente da chi fosse, aveva pienamente ragione.

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che le sparate utopiche (la violenza in sè non è eliminabile, al massimo può essere contenuta, conosciuta e gestita) mi paiono come quelli che fanno i piani epocali per risolvere la fame del mondo dimenticandosi di insegnare ad esempio a non comprare più pane di quello che serve, come fanno tante persone.
> 
> come a dire, diamoci un obbiettivo talmente elevato che sappiamo già che non lo raggiungeremo mai.  così quando falliremo, avremo la scusa pronta.
> 
> preferisco la parabola delle 10 stelle marine ai grandi proclami



Sono abbastanza d'accordo...

Sono anche convinta che certe sparate dovrebbero avere la funzione di puntare un faro. 
Il fatto è che poi si resta attaccati al faro. 

Una delle cose di cui ho sempre discusso con le donne impegnate che ho incontrato io (quindi non fa testo e non sono rappresentative) è l'esclusione dei maschi da questi discorsi. 

Credo che lentamente la tendenza stia cambiando. 

Ma la vedo davvero lenta. In particolare nei piccoli passi. Che sono poi quelli che potrebbero fare la differenza. 

eliminare la violenza, secondo me è fallimentare in partenza. 
Non è eliminabile. Semmai è integrabile. 

Quella giornata è partita da riflessioni sul femminicidio. 
Che è stato ridotto a omicidio di genere. 

Quando ha invece una storia e un significato ben più ampi.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla con quello che ha scritto Ipazia, però la tua risposta apre uno spin off che mi sta molto a cuore.
> 
> Io sono dell'idea che i cambiamenti epocali possano nascere sempre e solo dal basso. Per il semplice fatto che sono culturali e mai imposti.
> Se ci si lamenta che il mondo fa schifo e poi noi siamo i primi a comportarci nello stesso modo o semplicemente a non indignarci di fronte a comportamenti riprovevoli, il cambiamento non potrà mai avvenire.
> ...


Era Gandhi. 

Ciao Busco :inlove::bacio:

Già, volevo sottolineare che si parla e si parla. 
In questo periodo poi, si cavalca l'onda delle violenze per fare cassetto. 
E avanti giornali, giornalisti, campagne mediatiche, dagli al cattivo (che è sempre qualcun altro). 

Senza in realtà dire un cazzo. 

A me piacerebbe che si aprisse davvero un dialogo fra maschi e femmine a riguardo, invece. 
Senza che si sia reciprocamente nascosti dietro la mano, come le damine dell'ottocento che si coprivano la bocca anche per fare un semplice sorriso. (ma lo facevano quel sorriso...o se lo facevano).

E forse è pure utopico...che i due generi riescano a parlarsi senza dover ricorrere costantemente al politically correct. 

A me piacerebbe però


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2017)

mah se già si riesce a coinvolgere gli uomini senza addittarli preventivamente, è già un bel progresso


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E al maschio?
> 
> Io ho la netta sensazione, che quella prospettiva interessi poco o niente.
> In generale dico.
> ...


Ipa, vedi, io ho un rapporto particolare con la violenza, con il concetto stesso di violenza. E con tutto quello che gli gira intorno in termini "culturali". Non è un fenomeno che rifuggo dall'analizzare a prescindere. Ma di carattere resto un capobranco, mio malgrado. Se mi parli di violenza su una donna, il mio meccanismo di proiezione va immediatamente ad una idea di me-che-non-sono-stato-capace-di-proteggere-qualcuno-che-avrei-dovuto-proteggere. Mi è stato detto da gente competente che senza un qualcosa da proteggere o da costruire mi va in pappa il cervello e non funziono più. Più che l'urlo del poverina per la sconosciuta, mi interessa disinnescare il pericolo.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ipa, vedi, io ho un rapporto particolare con la violenza, con il concetto stesso di violenza. E con tutto quello che gli gira intorno in termini "culturali". Non è un fenomeno che rifuggo dall'analizzare a prescindere. Ma di carattere resto un capobranco, mio malgrado. Se mi parli di violenza su una donna, il mio meccanismo di proiezione va immediatamente ad una *idea di me-che-non-sono-stato-capace-di-proteggere-qualcuno-che-avrei-dovuto-proteggere. Mi è stato detto da gente competente che senza un qualcosa da proteggere o da costruire mi va in pappa il cervello e non funziono più.* Più che l'urlo del poverina per la sconosciuta, mi interessa disinnescare il pericolo.


Ho un meccanismo molto simile. 

Non ti dico il corto circuito quando quel qualcuno sono diventata io. :unhappy:

Ho anche io un rapporto particolare con la violenza. Probabilmente non solo perchè l'ho subita.
Il mio psyco, quando ne abbiamo parlato, mi ha fatto notare come sia andata ad incastrarsi precisamente su meccanismi più antichi...incastonata praticamente. 

Mi sono formata nel tempo e con le esperienze l'idea che il non riconoscerla come parte, in particolare per i maschi, ma non solo per loro, crei dei meccanismi pericolosi. 
Specialmente quando, come in questo periodo storico, i condizionamenti iniziano a sgretolarsi senza che nessuna alternativa sostenga il passaggio dal "vecchio". 

E quando alla guida c'è la paura, il perbenismo e l'ipocrisia, il giochetto è pronto a girare.
Indifferentemente dal genere. 

Mia opinione, ovviamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho un meccanismo molto simile.
> 
> Non ti dico il corto circuito quando quel qualcuno sono diventata io. :unhappy:
> 
> ...


Ricevuto e condiviso, non so quanto, alla fine, ma credo parecchio


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah se già si riesce a coinvolgere gli uomini senza addittarli preventivamente, è già un bel progresso


sarebbe interessante che i maschi *si* sentissero coinvolti

e non nell'antinomia principe salvatore/(p)orco orrifico (a cui poi corrispondono le categorie femminili) ma in quanto maschi. 

O meglio, in quanto individui. 

E che di quel coinvolgimento avessero coraggio. Da dentro.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Era Gandhi.
> 
> Ciao Busco :inlove::bacio:
> 
> ...



Buonasera Donna di Poche Parole 

È un discorso difficile da affrontare alle 23 di domenica sera.
Dico solo che io ho sempre più sfiducia nella capacità di confrontarsi in modo costruttivo della gente. È sempre più diffusa la volontà di imporre le proprie idee sugli altri, più che cercare un arricchimento vicendevole. Se poi a confrontarsi sono uomini e donne su temi come la violenza, i femminicidi e l'aborto, il risultato è paragonabile a una Conferenza di Pace fra palestinesi e israeliani.
In tutto ciò i mass media poi sono assolutamente colpevoli. Anche perché si preferisce il melodramma e il politically correct a una seria analisi. Ma alla fine il substrato sociale di questa generazione è proprio inadatto ad approfondire. Avend tutto alla portata di un clic, ci si fa un'idea superficiale su tutto senza effettivamente sapere una sega di niente 
E soprattutto manca totalmente l'empatia. Credo che il vero "bug" di questa epoca stia nel profondo egoismo generazionale, in nome del quale si giustificano le porcate più immonde. Basta che ci facciano stare meglio a noi.

Buscopann

Ps. Ah..quasi dimenticavo di abbracciare pure te. Si vede che son stanco eh? :carneval: :abbraccio:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Personalmente sono interessata alla parte maschile.
> A come i maschi riconoscono o disconoscono il maschio violento che è in loro.
> 
> E mi incuriosisce molto quella parte femminile che sceglie l'immagine principesca del maschio.
> ...


Io sarò ben lieto di partecipare a un 3d di questo tipo, senza vessilli alzati ad adombrare o scoraggiare esposizione

Anche della violenza della femmina, forse meno fisica, ma a volte non meno di impatto di una cazzottata o di una penetrazione indesiderata, una forma di violenza molto spesso disconosciuta proprio perché assente di fisicità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Ascoltare donne che subiscono maltrattamenti quotidiani è inverosimile.
Conoscere il maschio che le picchia e vedere come fuori dalla porta di casa  si comporta come se nulla fosse successo.
Un ripetersi costante, le forze dell'ordine escono si ma alla fine vanno via lasciando la vittima al  carnefice.
Da sole non riescono ad uscire, ma devono farlo loro.
Una serie di azioni che non riescono a mettere in pratica.
Piangono, tanto. Chiedono aiuto, inascoltato.
Tante parole spese in difesa della donna e contro le violenze che subiscono.
Non trovano nessuna sicurezza, temono di essere rintracciate. Sanno che sarà peggio.
Allora rimangono li, immobili, in attesa dell'altro pugno.
"Se scappo sono morta"
Questa è la realtà.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ascoltare donne che subiscono maltrattamenti quotidiani è inverosimile.
> Conoscere il maschio che le picchia e vedere come fuori dalla porta di casa  si comporta come se nulla fosse successo.
> Un ripetersi costante, le forze dell'ordine escono si ma alla fine vanno via lasciando la vittima al  carnefice.
> Da sole non riescono ad uscire, ma devono farlo loro.
> ...


E' la soggezione.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sarebbe interessante che i maschi *si* sentissero coinvolti
> 
> e non nell'antinomia principe salvatore/(p)orco orrifico (a cui poi corrispondono le categorie femminili) ma in quanto maschi.
> 
> ...


difficile sentirsi coinvolti in un'assise in cui sei considerato colpevole in partenza


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> difficile sentirsi coinvolti in un'assise in cui sei considerato colpevole in partenza


Beh. Coinvolti si è coinvolti, nella misura in cui ciascuno di noi è portatore di violenza. Quanto all'essere considerati colpevoli credo sia dell'individuo, non del genere. Se poi ti senti colpevole in quanto maschio è un problema tuo. Io sostituirei la parola colpevole con consapevole. In effetti è meglio conoscerla, la propria violenza. Ma non solo. E' importante parlarne, non solo in un confronto aperto, ma anche e soprattutto nella coppia. Liberamente, e non avendo mai paura che siano stupidaggini. C'è tanto di cui parlare anche solo nel prendere la porta di casa e andare a farsi un giro per evitare di fare scenate.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. Coinvolti si è coinvolti, nella misura in cui ciascuno di noi è portatore di violenza. Quanto all'essere considerati colpevoli credo sia dell'individuo, non del genere. Se poi ti senti colpevole in quanto maschio è un problema tuo. Io sostituirei la parola colpevole con consapevole. In effetti è meglio conoscerla, la propria violenza. Ma non solo. E' importante parlarne, non solo in un confronto aperto, ma anche e soprattutto nella coppia. Liberamente, e non avendo mai paura che siano stupidaggini. C'è tanto di cui parlare anche solo nel prendere la porta di casa e andare a farsi un giro per evitare di fare scenate.


direi che non c'è nemmeno bisogno di uscire da questo forum per sapere che c'è gente che sul principio del maschio sempre colpevole ci ha provato ad imbastire una scalata a Tradinet.

sul resto è vero, c'è tanto da parlare.    però andrebbe riconosciuto che oggi ci sono anche tante donne che alzano le mani sui loro uomini e di casi ne conosco diversi.

forse sarebbe il caso di parlare del problema della normalità quotidiana della violenza, più che di una utopica eliminazione


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi che non c'è nemmeno bisogno di uscire da questo forum per sapere che c'è gente che sul principio del maschio sempre colpevole ci ha provato ad imbastire una scalata a Tradinet.
> 
> sul resto è vero, c'è tanto da parlare.    però andrebbe riconosciuto che oggi ci sono anche tante donne che alzano le mani sui loro uomini e di casi ne conosco diversi.
> 
> forse sarebbe il caso di parlare del problema della normalità quotidiana della violenza, più che di una utopica eliminazione


Concordo al cento per cento. E' un linguaggio, quello della violenza, che fa parte del quotidiano. Per me c'è violenza anche da parte del prete che insiste perché tu sia presente alla festa della parrocchia facendoti mandare milioni di sms per una conferma dopo che hai già risposto che probabilmente avrai un altro impegno  

Ora il mio esempio è esagerato ed esasperato: anche l'insistenza e' violenza, comunque. E può generare risposte violente.
Quanto alle donne che  (proprio forti della appartenenza al cd. sesso debole) che alzano le mani, ho già parlato della pericolosità. Ricordo non molto tempo fa una discussione avuta con  [MENTION=7192]arula[/MENTION].

E no... Eliminare la violenza sarebbe come eliminare il sorriso, il dolore, la nascita e la morte. E' un elemento che ci appartiene, credo peraltro che abbia pure degli aspetti positivi. Di salvataggio. Non parlo di violenza pura, ma quale componente. Il poliziotto che blocca il rapinatore con un cazzotto.  Ovviamente se controllata e conosciuta. La sto facendo semplice.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ora il mio esempio è esagerato ed esasperato: anche l'insistenza e' violenza, comunque. E può generare risposte violente.
> .


Infatti.

La prima cosa da mettere a fuoco sarebbe proprio il concetto di violenza.

Perché troppo spesso si identifica come tale solo quella con manifestazioni fisiche (botte/stupro/etc..)

E il risultato è che quando c'è manifestazione fisica si urla alla violenza, e quando questa manca, non esiste violenza, né tentata, né agìta

E chi non "alza le mani" è automaticamente un "non violento/a."

Mentre l'alzare le mani è solo una manifestazione fisica di una essenza violenta preesistente e potenzialmente ben identificabile.

Sia da chi la subisce, sia da chi (spesso inconsapevolmente) la agisce


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> La prima cosa da mettere a fuoco sarebbe proprio il concetto di violenza.
> 
> ...


l'aggressività è all'ordine del giorno. Non necessariamente la violenza è fatta di gesti fisici.

Spesso sono parole dette con estrema cattiveria, dove percepisci disprezzo. (anche solo un tono di voce).

Ecco io questo temo sempre,il degenerare, quanto l'altro riesca a controllare questa impulsività verbale.

Temo la trasformazione dalla parola al gesto.  Anche se l'aggressività verbale non è cosa da poco.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ascoltare donne che subiscono maltrattamenti quotidiani è inverosimile.
> Conoscere il maschio che le picchia e vedere come fuori dalla porta di casa  si comporta come se nulla fosse successo.
> Un ripetersi costante, le forze dell'ordine escono si ma alla fine vanno via lasciando la vittima al  carnefice.
> Da sole non riescono ad uscire, ma devono farlo loro.
> ...


 Questa è una delle mille possibili


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'aggressività è all'ordine del giorno. Non necessariamente la violenza è fatta di gesti fisici.
> 
> Spesso sono parole dette con estrema cattiveria, dove percepisci disprezzo. (anche solo un tono di voce).
> 
> ...


Temere è legittimo.

Però vorrei uscire dalle trappole del "temuto" e ragionare sulla violenza ripulita da tutto

Ad esempio, la famosa "testata di Ostia" di qualche settimana fa.

Un gesto violentissimo e fisico

Ma uscendo dalla fisicità.. e anche dalla legalità.. togliendo i buoni e i cattivi

Ripulendo tutto

Cosa è uscito fuori?
Che il giornalista si è posto in modo civile, nella legge, con rispetto, e quell'altro è un violento.

Che è vero.

Ma la violenza del giornalista?
Quella non l'ha notata nessuno?

Certo che no.. quello è stato bravo.

È lì che si annacqua tutto, perché anche il giornalista è stato violento, molto violento.

Sto parlando di violenza pura, ripulita da tutto, fisicità e legalità compresa

Quella che nel.nostro mondo occidentale non sappiamo  (o non vogliamo) più riconoscere a tutti i livelli

Secondo me


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> La prima cosa da mettere a fuoco sarebbe proprio il concetto di violenza.
> 
> ...


Inconsapevole lo puoi essere fino ad un certo punto. Ed è il punto in cui verosimilmente non sei in grado di entrare nella sensibilità dell'altro. Io ad esempio so di essere violenta nel guardare alla violenza altrui. Però c'è un però. Credo anche di conoscerla abbastanza per capire quando di violenza non si tratta. E' importante non equivocarla. Perché è anche tanto strumentalizzata.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2017)

A me questi discorsi lasciano sempre molto perplesso. Il motivo per cui la violenza sulle donne fa più schifo rispetto alla violenza in generale, sta esattamente nella disparità di forza fisica tra i due. Se io mi confronto con una donna e Abbiamo entrambi una pistola carica in mano, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che io ne esca sano e lei no. Viceversa, se parliamo di violenza verbale molto spesso le donne per formazione sono molto meglio equipaggiate dei maschietti.
Aggiungerei che assimilare La minaccia alla violenza solo verbale è una stronzata. Le minacce fanno tanto più paura quanto più è credibile che vengano messe in pratica. Lo vedi già quando un bambino ha preso le misure ha un genitore e sa perfettamente che, nonostante magari minacce di morte urlare ai quattro venti, non gli torcerà un capello. Se poi vogliamo aprire un fronte di discussione un pelo più evoluto, Potremmo cominciare a ragionare del fatto che le ragazze almeno per la mia esperienza diretta, non vengono minimamente educate a reagire efficacemente ad una eventuale aggressione. E non serve un Kalashnikov basta una penna Bic...


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Temere è legittimo.
> 
> Però vorrei uscire dalle trappole del "temuto" e ragionare sulla violenza ripulita da tutto
> 
> ...


 perchè viene visto e giudicato peggiore il gesto fisico e non quello verbale.

violenza=pugno ( ti devi controllare)

parole=istigazione (concesso è l'altro che deve dimostrare superiorità)

a quanto pare questa è civiltà


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Inconsapevole lo puoi essere fino ad un certo punto. Ed è il punto in cui verosimilmente non sei in grado di entrare nella sensibilità dell'altro. Io ad esempio so di essere violenta nel guardare alla violenza altrui. Però c'è un però. Credo anche di conoscerla abbastanza per capire quando di violenza non si tratta. E' importante non equivocarla. Perché è anche tanto strumentalizzata.


Si .. vero.

Ma "violenza"... Volendo trovare un punto di partenza condiviso per ragionarne, come si può definire?

Per me è "qualsiasi iniziativa tesa a farti fare una cosa che non vorresti autonomamente fare"

Al netto dei mezzi impiegati, dal cazzotto al mazzo di fiori


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me questi discorsi lasciano sempre molto perplesso. Il motivo per cui la violenza sulle donne fa più schifo rispetto alla violenza in generale, sta esattamente nella disparità di forza fisica tra i due. Se io mi confronto con una donna e Abbiamo entrambi una pistola carica in mano, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che io ne esca sano e lei no. Viceversa, se parliamo di violenza verbale molto spesso le donne per formazione sono molto meglio equipaggiate dei maschietti.
> Aggiungerei che assimilare *La minaccia alla violenza solo verbale è una stronzata. Le minacce fanno tanto più paura quanto più è credibile che vengano messe in pratica. Lo vedi già quando un bambino ha preso le misure ha un genitore e sa perfettamente che, nonostante magari minacce di morte urlare ai quattro venti, non gli torcerà un capello.* Se poi vogliamo aprire un fronte di discussione un pelo più evoluto, Potremmo cominciare a ragionare del fatto che le ragazze almeno per la mia esperienza diretta, non vengono minimamente educate a reagire efficacemente ad una eventuale aggressione. E non serve un Kalashnikov basta una penna Bic...


 ma non hai la certezza che non si possa passare ai fatti. in linea di massima è una valutazione che si fa tendndo conto del tipo di persona che si ha davanti.

Sul discorso che non vengano educate le ragazze sono d'accordo.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè viene visto e giudicato peggiore il gesto fisico e non quello verbale.
> 
> violenza=pugno ( ti devi controllare)
> 
> ...


È questo l'aspetto che a me intriga. (Negativamente)

Se non c'è manifestazione fisica, nn si ha a che fare con una persona violenta o che sta tentando violenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo l'aspetto che a me intriga. (Negativamente)
> 
> Se non c'è manifestazione fisica, nn si ha a che fare con una persona violenta o che sta tentando violenza.


non si vuol vedere altro.

Siamo una società civile, l'importante è non nuocere fisicamente. Il resto è concesso. Evoluzione della specie.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me questi discorsi lasciano sempre molto perplesso. Il motivo per cui la violenza sulle donne fa più schifo rispetto alla violenza in generale, sta esattamente nella disparità di forza fisica tra i due. Se io mi confronto con una donna e Abbiamo entrambi una pistola carica in mano, non sta scritto da nessuna parte che io ne esca sano e lei no. Viceversa, se parliamo di violenza verbale molto spesso le donne per formazione sono molto meglio equipaggiate dei maschietti.
> Aggiungerei che assimilare La minaccia alla violenza solo verbale è una stronzata. Le minacce fanno tanto più paura quanto più è credibile che vengano messe in pratica. Lo vedi già quando un bambino ha preso le misure ha un genitore e sa perfettamente che, nonostante magari minacce di morte urlare ai quattro venti, non gli torcerà un capello. Se poi vogliamo aprire un fronte di discussione un pelo più evoluto, Potremmo cominciare a ragionare del fatto che le ragazze almeno per la mia esperienza diretta, non vengono minimamente educate a reagire efficacemente ad una eventuale aggressione. E non serve un Kalashnikov basta una penna Bic...


No.
Non basta la penna bic. Sai cosa c'è spesso dietro quella biro? C'è autostima di sé talmente forte da vincere tanto, prima di tutto contro se stessi. Tu che combatti te stesso, prima dell'altro. Ha dei costi notevoli, anche all'esterno. Sia che si tratti di violenza -chiamiamola occasionale - sia che purtroppo in quelle occasioni ci hai mangiato e dormito sopra. Te lo possono dire in cento salse. Usa la bic, usa la parola. E ti posso confermare che l'uso della parola, proprio all'esterno, e' stato risolutivo. Sai quanto mi ci e' voluto? E non credo di non essere stata minimamente educata a reagire. Ne' di avere avuto esempi sbagliati in casa. Per quanto non fosse la famiglia del Mulino Bianco, mia madre e mio padre parlavano. E litigavano pure. Ma non ho mai visto certe mancanze di rispetto.

Aggiungi pure che so come si usa la bic. E anche che e' fin troppo facile darmi della scema.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si .. vero.
> 
> Ma "violenza"... Volendo trovare un punto di partenza condiviso per ragionarne, come si può definire?
> 
> ...


Violenza per me è l'uso di una forza  (la "vis") CONTRO l'altro, che presuppone che l'altro in un modo o nell'altro ti abbia messo nelle condizioni di usargliela contro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No.
> Non basta la penna bic. Sai cosa c'è spesso dietro quella biro? C'è autostima di sé talmente forte da vincere tanto, prima di tutto contro se stessi. Tu che combatti te stesso, prima dell'altro. Ha dei costi notevoli, anche all'esterno. Sia che si tratti di violenza -chiamiamola occasionale - sia che purtroppo in quelle occasioni ci hai mangiato e dormito sopra. Te lo possono dire in cento salse. Usa la bic, usa la parola. E ti posso confermare che l'uso della parola, proprio all'esterno, e' stato risolutivo. Sai quanto mi ci e' voluto?* E non credo di non essere stata minimamente educata a reagire*. Ne' di avere avuto esempi sbagliati in casa. Per quanto non fosse la famiglia del Mulino Bianco, mia madre e mio padre parlavano. E litigavano pure. Ma non ho mai visto certe mancanze di rispetto.
> 
> Aggiungi pure che so come si usa la bic. E anche che e' fin troppo facile darmi della scema.


a mia figlia non ho insegnato a reagire, ho insegnato a valutare quando c'era mancanza di rispetto.
Per prima a capire che certi atteggiamenti non erano corretti. Aver il coraggio di allontanrsi subito, quando accadevano cose che la facevano star male dentro.
E ti dirò ha funzionato. Prendere le distanze da ciò che ci nuoce. All'inizio è stato difficile riconoscere "il bene dal male".


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Violenza per me è l'uso di una forza  (la "vis") CONTRO l'altro, che presuppone che l'altro in un modo o nell'altro ti abbia messo nelle condizioni di usargliela contro.


Va bene anche così.

Mettiamo che mi metti in condizioni di sapere dove lavori e a che ora esci, e che io uso la forza della mia passione per te per aspettarti tutti i giorni e accompagnarti a casa

Un giorno porto i fiori, quello dopo una berlina, e quello dopo una carrozza coi cavalli bianchi

Quando tu mi hai detto che NON desideri che ti accompagni a casa

Sto avendo un "atteggiamento violento" oppure sono un bravissimo ragazzo che ce ne vorrebbero mille a ogni angolo Delle strade?

Secondo te?


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene anche così.
> 
> Mettiamo che mi metti in condizioni di sapere dove lavori e a che ora esci, e che io uso la forza della mia passione per te per aspettarti tutti i giorni e accompagnarti a casa
> 
> ...


La pazienza, la perseveranza, l'insistenza, fino ad arrivare ai confini dello stalking.
Quale è il discrimine? 

Quando e' violenza, e quando e' compromesso.

Dipende. La violenza e' un dialogo. Se ti dico a chiare lettere che non voglio trovarti sotto il mio ufficio, non accetterò i fiori, e non salirò sulla carrozza. Se la tua insistenza mi fa andare  "oltre" la mia volontà, e magari accetto i fiori, il giorno dopo salgo sulla carrozza, o e' finta la mia resistenza (sicché contraccambio la tua passione, e magari passo sopra alla tua violenza) o la tua diventa violenza. Che magari non ti so segnalare. Al caso limite tu mi costringi a salire con te. O continui a pedinarmi malgrado ti abbia detto di non farlo.

La parola è il discrimine. E' chiaro che se sono già coinvolta con te diventa più difficile. La tua domanda ha milioni di risposte e di sfumature.

Ho imparato più che altro che nessuno si può sostituire alla mia volontà. Anche di accondiscendere.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> La pazienza, la perseveranza, l'insistenza, fino ad arrivare ai confini dello stalking.
> Quale è il discrimine?
> 
> Quando e' violenza, e quando e' compromesso.
> ...


Il discrimine può essere semplicemente il tuo dichiarato NO grazie.

E che io lo prenda con serietà..

Oppure dica tra me e me: "ma quale no... Vedrai quando porto il cavallo come salta sú bella felice"

Che se ben ci pensi, somiglia tanto a quando ti volessi trombare (dopo x anni e da sposati) e tu mi dici NO stasera no

E io dico tra me e me: " ma quale no.. vedrai quando ha l'uccello dentro come dice di no..."

La differenza è solo che nel secondo caso subentra l'aspetto fisico, ma il "ragionamento violento" rileggilo .... perché è esattamente il medesimo

Non dico che sia vietato accoglierlo

Dico che molti NON lo riconoscono.

Ovvero, lo riconoscono solo quando entra in gioco la imposizione fisica


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No.
> Non basta la penna bic. Sai cosa c'è spesso dietro quella biro? C'è autostima di sé talmente forte da vincere tanto, prima di tutto contro se stessi. Tu che combatti te stesso, prima dell'altro. Ha dei costi notevoli, anche all'esterno. Sia che si tratti di violenza -chiamiamola occasionale - sia che purtroppo in quelle occasioni ci hai mangiato e dormito sopra. Te lo possono dire in cento salse. Usa la bic, usa la parola. E ti posso confermare che l'uso della parola, proprio all'esterno, e' stato risolutivo. Sai quanto mi ci e' voluto? E non credo di non essere stata minimamente educata a reagire. Ne' di avere avuto esempi sbagliati in casa. Per quanto non fosse la famiglia del Mulino Bianco, mia madre e mio padre parlavano. E litigavano pure. Ma non ho mai visto certe mancanze di rispetto.
> 
> Aggiungi pure che so come si usa la bic. E anche che e' fin troppo facile darmi della scema.


 con la penna Bic si possono fare tante cose, Ad esempio infilarla in un occhio a qualcuno 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non hai la certezza che non si possa passare ai fatti. in linea di massima è una valutazione che si fa tendndo conto del tipo di persona che si ha davanti.
> 
> Sul discorso che non vengano educate le ragazze sono d'accordo.


Certo che hai la certezza. Adesso a cielo partirà un embolo perché si sentirà chiamata in causa, anche se non sto assolutamente parlando di lei, Ma alla violenza non ci arrivi mai on-off. Soprattutto in casa. È un percorso che parte dal primo sgarbo e dalla mancata risposta al primo sgarbo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene anche così.
> 
> Mettiamo che mi metti in condizioni di sapere dove lavori e a che ora esci, e che io uso la forza della mia passione per te per aspettarti tutti i giorni e accompagnarti a casa
> 
> ...


Fintanto che uno è libero di rifiutare le avance offerte, io non ci vedo nessun problema. Anche perché lì si gioca pulito. Nel momento in cui, invece, uno conta su dinamiche di imbarazzo e riprovazione sociale per far accettare qualcosa che altrimenti non verrebbe accettato qualcuno va sciolto nell'acido


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fintanto che uno è libero di rifiutare le avance offerte, io non ci vedo nessun problema. Anche perché lì si gioca pulito. Nel momento in cui, invece, uno conta su dinamiche di imbarazzo e riprovazione sociale per far accettare qualcosa che altrimenti non verrebbe accettato qualcuno va sciolto nell'acido


Nemmeno io vedo problemi nel mantenimento della libertà di rifiutare..

Io parlo infatti  di "riconoscimento" (o meno) di atteggiamento violento.

E di riconoscimento (o meno) di persona portatrice di atteggiamento violento, benché posto in atto magari con modalità da Lord


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il discrimine può essere semplicemente il tuo dichiarato NO grazie.
> 
> E che io lo prenda con serietà..
> 
> ...


Ogni cosa ha una gradazione. Se vado in Sicilia o in Puglia a mangiare ospite di qualcuno alla domanda  "ne vuoi ancora?" ti voglio vedere a dire no. O a trovarti il piatto vuoto dopo aver detto no. No e' no. E sono d'accordo con te. Comunque. Poi diciamo che talvolta il contesto alleggerisce o appesantisce. Pure io che sono nordica non mi sento molto violenta nel rifilarti l'ennesima porzione di lasagna. Una volta all'anno. E tu sei pregato di subire.

Sto alleggerendo io 

Hai ragione: No e' no.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ogni cosa ha una gradazione. Se vado in Sicilia o in Puglia a mangiare ospite di qualcuno alla domanda  "ne vuoi ancora?" ti voglio vedere a dire no. O a trovarti il piatto vuoto dopo aver detto no. No e' no. E sono d'accordo con te. Comunque. Poi diciamo che talvolta il contesto alleggerisce o appesantisce. Pure io che sono nordica non mi sento molto violenta nel rifilarti l'ennesima porzione di lasagna. Una volta all'anno. E tu sei pregato di subire.
> 
> Sto alleggerendo io
> 
> Hai ragione: No e' no.


Ma certo! Per alleggerire bisogna appesantire 

E riconoscere la propria violenza (che c'è) non è tabù

Io stesso so di essere una persona che SA essere molto violenta, e so bene quando lo sono.

Si parlava appunto di "riconoscimento"

Circa il discorso del mangiare, visto che vuoi alleggerire...

[video=youtube;kpmIeX6J2Yc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpmIeX6J2Yc[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> con la penna Bic si possono fare tante cose, Ad esempio infilarla in un occhio a qualcuno
> 
> 
> Certo che hai la certezza. Adesso a cielo partirà un embolo perché si sentirà chiamata in causa, anche se non sto assolutamente parlando di lei, Ma alla violenza non ci arrivi mai on-off. Soprattutto in casa. È un percorso che parte dal primo sgarbo e dalla mancata risposta al primo sgarbo.


difatti, a quello mi riferisco quando parlo di educare le ragazze.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> con la penna Bic si possono fare tante cose, Ad esempio infilarla in un occhio a qualcuno
> 
> 
> Certo che hai la certezza. Adesso a cielo partirà un embolo perché si sentirà chiamata in causa, anche se non sto assolutamente parlando di lei, Ma alla violenza non ci arrivi mai on-off. Soprattutto in casa. È un percorso che parte dal primo sgarbo e dalla mancata risposta al primo sgarbo.


Sulla penna Bic (anche nell'uso più immediato) continuo a non concordare, proprio in termini di fattibilità.

Sul resto sempre stata la prima, a dire che la violenza non occasionale e' un percorso al ribasso.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo! Per alleggerire bisogna appesantire
> 
> E riconoscere la propria violenza (che c'è) non è tabù
> 
> ...


Bel rutto. Questa si che e' viuuleeeenza 

Sul resto  (e soprattutto sui "no", e sulla sensibilità che si ha nel recepirli, mi piacerebbe davvero anche a me, sentire qualche parere. Perché da come prendi i miei  "no" capisco molto di te.

A volte ti dirò.... Io ho ancora paura di non sapere dire  "no" come si deve.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bel rutto. Questa si che e' viuuleeeenza
> 
> Sul resto  (e soprattutto sui "no", e sulla sensibilità che si ha nel recepirli, mi piacerebbe davvero anche a me, sentire qualche parere. Perché da come prendi i miei  "no" capisco molto di te.
> 
> A volte ti dirò.... Io ho ancora paura di non sapere dire  "no" come si deve.


Ni, vengono scambiati per dei ni.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bel rutto. Questa si che e' viuuleeeenza
> 
> Sul resto  (e soprattutto sui "no", e sulla sensibilità che si ha nel recepirli, mi piacerebbe davvero anche a me, sentire qualche parere. Perché da come prendi i miei  "no" capisco molto di te.
> 
> A volte ti dirò.... Io ho ancora paura di non sapere dire  "no" come si deve.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ni, vengono scambiati per dei ni.


Temo sia difficilissimo. Perché non c'è accordo fra generi (né mai ci sarà) e nemmeno tra persone dello stesso genere.

Io ricordo bene un aneddoto che mi racconto' un professionista tanti anni fa.

Era andato al cinema con una ragazza (anni prima) e durante il film aveva tentato di baciarla.

Lei lo respinse, lui si mise tranquillo a guardare il film.

A fine serata raccontò che lei, usciti dal cinema, gli disse delusa che non si sarebbe aspettata che si fosse arreso così presto


----------



## brenin (27 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parlo del dolore in termini generali. Non necessariamente legato e conseguenze al subire violenza.
> 
> Mal di testa? oki
> Mal di pancia? buscopan
> ...


*La sconfitta della ragione*. È ciò di cui ci parla la nostra epoca. Probabilmente la cifra portante che ne riassume il disastro.
Se il sonno della ragione genera mostri, come sosteneva qualcuno, la sua sconfitta si rivela come qualcosa di ancora più radicale e irrimediabile, capace di generare soltanto quel nulla in cui prospera la barbarie.
 Questa sconfitta è stata prodotta da un tempo, il nostro, in cui si è volutamente sminuito (fino a mortificarlo) il pensiero come facoltà con cui riusciamo a risalire alle cause prime di un fenomeno.
 Individuare queste cause prime non significa soltanto comprenderlo, quel fenomeno, ma anche fornirsi di una bussola con cui individuare le strade per affrontarlo.
 Perché  il pensiero incide eccome sulla realtà. La teoria costruisce e implica l’azione pratica.
 E un’azione pratica senza un pensiero adeguato che la sorregga, può facilmente generare una cattiva azione.

La reazione di opportuna denuncia e indignazione per un fenomeno efferato quale la violenza sulle donne, che però rinunci alla comprensione delle cause prime e, quindi, ad affrontarlo con cognizione di causa, non fa nulla per combattere fattivamente quello stesso fenomeno. Ancora in tantissimi casi il pregiudizio contro la donna è troppo diffuso, atavico e radicale per potersi illudere di affrontarlo senza le armi adeguate.

Tutti questi episodi di violenza mettono in chaira evidenza ilfallimento culturale vissuto dalla nostra epoca.
Ossia della vittoria di tutto ciò che non mette al centro l’essere umano in quanto tale e la sua crescita. Da quella tragica vittoria deriva la sconfitta della ragione.
Una società che rinuncia alla conoscenza e all’educazione come fattori determinanti della crescita personale, è una società che si autocondanna a essere popolata da barbari. Con il pericolo, visto che " l'essere umano " è incapace di mantenere una visione sempre "fresca"         della sua percezione di quanto lo circonda: l'abitudine lo conduce ad automatizzare         tutto ciò che si ripete e che si ripresenta alla sua coscienza.         Questa processo di automatizzazione ha il vantaggio di servire per la         sopravvivenza, ma è anche ciò che conduce a perdere la capacità         di stupirsi, e quindi di riflettere ed agire su determinate ( tragiche ) realtà, cadendo pertanto in una deleteria " familiarizzazione" , che purtroppo mi sembra stia già accadendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno io vedo problemi nel mantenimento della libertà di rifiutare..
> 
> Io parlo infatti  di "riconoscimento" (o meno) di atteggiamento violento.
> 
> E di riconoscimento (o meno) di persona portatrice di atteggiamento violento, benché posto in atto magari con modalità da Lord


Atteggiamento violento si concretizza nella creazione di condotte volte a limitare la libertà di scelta dall'altra parte. Per come la vedo io è violento pure quello che ti assume il marito per scopartisi al riparo da rappresaglie


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> difatti, a quello mi riferisco quando parlo di educare le ragazze.


Infatti. Mia figlia potrà uscire con chi vuole e tornare alle 5:00 di mattina. Ma mai disarmata.


Cielo ha detto:


> Sulla penna Bic (anche nell'uso più immediato) continuo a non concordare, proprio in termini di fattibilità.
> 
> Sul resto sempre stata la prima, a dire che la violenza non occasionale e' un percorso al ribasso.


Ti stupiresti cosa conferma della Becca se hai la giusta disposizione mentale. 
Guarda che una delle cose su cui non ringrazierò mai abbastanza i peggiori bar di Caracas come questo, sta nel fatto che, visto che la mia realtà quotidiana é mille miglia lontana da certe situazioni, ho maturato sufficiente consapevolezza per rinforzare difese che di mio non avrei mai avuto bisogno di utilizzare.


brenin ha detto:


> *La sconfitta della ragione*. È ciò di cui ci parla la nostra epoca. Probabilmente la cifra portante che ne riassume il disastro.
> Se il sonno della ragione genera mostri, come sosteneva qualcuno, la sua sconfitta si rivela come qualcosa di ancora più radicale e irrimediabile, capace di generare soltanto quel nulla in cui prospera la barbarie.
> Questa sconfitta è stata prodotta da un tempo, il nostro, in cui si è volutamente sminuito (fino a mortificarlo) il pensiero come facoltà con cui riusciamo a risalire alle cause prime di un fenomeno.
> Individuare queste cause prime non significa soltanto comprenderlo, quel fenomeno, ma anche fornirsi di una bussola con cui individuare le strade per affrontarlo.
> ...


Sai che in questo discorso non mi ci trovo proprio? Non esiste la dimensione collettiva. Esiste la somma di migliaia di dimensioni individuali. Soprattutto in questi casi aggiornare caso per caso è un imperativo categorico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Temo sia difficilissimo. Perché non c'è accordo fra generi (né mai ci sarà) e nemmeno tra persone dello stesso genere.
> 
> Io ricordo bene un aneddoto che mi racconto' un professionista tanti anni fa.
> 
> ...


 è relativo una giusta insistenza non disturba. Poi e importante valutare la reazione della donna in questione.Se fatto con la giusta discrezione non crea problemi.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è relativo *una giusta insistenza* non disturba. Poi e importante valutare la reazione della donna in questione.Se fatto con la giusta discrezione non crea problemi.


E quale sarebbe la giusta insistenza? 

(fra sconosciuti, fra l'altro).


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe la giusta insistenza?
> 
> (fra sconosciuti, fra l'altro).


mi riferivo all'esempio di scorpio. Era abbastanza noto che se un ragazzo ti invitava al cinema era interesaato.
La giusta insistenza in quel caso era legata all'approccio, magari non buttarsi nel tentativo di navigare.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buonasera Donna di Poche Parole
> 
> È un discorso difficile da affrontare alle 23 di domenica sera.
> Dico solo che io ho sempre più sfiducia nella capacità di confrontarsi in modo costruttivo della gente. È sempre più diffusa la volontà di imporre le proprie idee sugli altri, più che cercare un arricchimento vicendevole. Se poi a confrontarsi sono uomini e donne su temi come la violenza, i femminicidi e l'aborto, il risultato è paragonabile a una Conferenza di Pace fra palestinesi e israeliani.
> ...


Intanto mi prendo l'abbraccio  e lo ricambio (e un saluto a aspirina)

:abbraccio:

Poi, adesso è tardi e non riesco a rispondere come si deve...domani, che magari sono meno fusa, mi ci metto. 

Sono sfiduciata anche io, per la verità...in particolare su queste tematiche che vanno a toccare lontano, in condizionamenti di cui neanche si vedono bene le ombre, è ancora più complesso.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi riferivo all'esempio di scorpio. Era abbastanza noto che se un ragazzo ti invitava al cinema era interesaato.
> La giusta insistenza in quel caso era legata all'approccio, magari non buttarsi nel tentativo di navigare.


Sì, avevo letto l'esempio 

E' un comportamento, quello femminile intendo, che mi ha sempre molto infastidita.

Anche perchè poi, come femmina, mi ritrovavo io in mano 'sti maschi che credevano che se io dicevo no, in realtà intendevo sì e allora insistevano perchè così è la norma. E mi toccava pure spiegare che se loro erano abituati così con le altre, io ero io e non le altre. 

Roba fastidiosissima, per me, che ho sempre pensato che dei miei desideri rispondo io. Dico io. E nessun altro. 
E fra i miei desideri non ha spazio l'essere interpretata. Compresa sì. Interpretata no. Limite invalicabile. 

E mi infastidisce molto l'implicito per cui un maschio, sulla scorta di quell'insistenza, si prenda (dato in mano) il pensiero (potere) per cui lui sa quello che una donna pensa veramente, che è tendenzialmente diverso da quello che dice. 

Apre scenari inquietanti quel giochetto tutto femminile se ci si pensa bene. E crea una cultura della femmina e del maschio che non comunicano ma che si proiettano addosso desideri e timori nei non detti. 

Ma più che altro mette le femmine in condizione di esercitare un potere che non esiste. 
E che si esplica concretamente nell'affidarsi, più o meno consapevolmente, al buon senso del maschio di passaggio. 

Il tutto a nutrire l'illusione che viviamo immersi nel mondo dei buoni e dei belli dove le cose brutte accadono a qualcuno che non sono io. 

E forse quei giochetti funzionavano (ma mica tanto) nei piccoli paesini dove ci si conosceva tutti (ma se lui insisteva oltre, in fondo lei se l'era cercata, faceva a meno di andarci. Se ci è andata, allora voleva pure lei)

Che quel giochetto corrisponde al pensiero per cui se una ha una mini inguinale sta proponendo la figa a tutto il mondo, ergo il mondo è autorizzato a prendersela. 

...oggi, dove gli incontri sono un tantino più ampi forse alcune regole sarebbe interessante rivederle, secondo me. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Io credo che queste modalità siano forme di dis-comunicazione fra generi. 
Oltre ad un idea di donna che personalmente non mi piace nemmeno un po'.

E di corteggiamento e romanticismo impari, dove impari va a toccare esattamente uno dei fulcri dell'essere pari invece, ossia l'autonomia e la responsabilità di espressione di sè. 
Fra l'altro è una falsa sottomissione (che mi ha sempre dato l'idea di inganno del femminile al maschile, fra l'altro) perchè faccio finta di affidarmi a te nelle decisioni ma invece ti sto manipolando per portarti dove voglio io. Facendo finta di non farlo. 

Quelle forme io le vedo per esempio dove c'è confidenza. E non con sconosciuti. 
Dove c'è confidenza possiamo anche giocare duro sulla forzatura. Perchè il consenso è co-costruito in ogni momento. 
(in quei giochi, giocati consapevolmente da ambo le parti, guarda caso si usa una safe word nel caso ad un certo punto non ci si capisca più).


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, avevo letto l'esempio
> 
> E' un comportamento, quello femminile intendo, che mi ha sempre molto infastidita.
> 
> .


Donne e uomini non sono categorie omogenee: una classificazione di genere non basta a definire la persona, anche se si pretende sia sufficiente quando si vuole creare contrapposizione ed acquisire potere in ragione di essa.
Un no è un no per alcune donne: non tutti gli uomini però hanno l'intuito per comprenderlo.
Un no invece vuol significare altro in altri casi e con altre donne.
Da ragazzo ricordo questa mia amica in Calabria.
Il suo "No" era un invito alla "fuitina. "Potrai avermi solo così".
E infatti così avvenne, lei si sposò col ragazzo  ed ebbero tanti figli.
Non fu violenza, anche se ci fu un rapimento "recitato", di convenzione.
Io che venivo dal nord e stentavo a comprendere sua sorella con cui uscivo, sapevo del suo diario segreto, di quanto le piacesse quel ragazzo ma non potesse dichiararlo, come intuivo di piacere a sua sorella, con cui però non riuscivo a combinare ancora niente perché era tutto un diniego che io prendevo per un "No" quando era invece "Sì ma non posso".
Come "Sì ma non posso" è un classico di alcune donne impegnate, il cui no è funzionale ad attribuire a te tutta la responsabilità del gioco, perché essere sedotte le assolve in parte dalla responsabilità di decidere di tradire.
Devi avere un buon intuito per approcciare il variegato mondo femminile.
Il problema è che non ce l'hanno tutti gli uomini e che percentualmente si possono anche fare errori.
Sapersi fermare a un certo punto è segno di intelligenza dell'uomo.
Comprendere la differenza tra un approccio e una molestia è altrettanto segno di intelligenza da parte della donna.
Dopodiché ormai si dice tutto e il contrario di tutto, si attribuisce violenza anche a un maldestro tentativo di bacio mentre Rocco Siffredi noto per le sculacciate e non solo diventa protagonista della prima serata televisiva.
Siamo in un'epoca confusa.
Il vero problema, forse, è quello di non comprendere più cosa è veramente la violenza e quando essa si presenta veramente.
E' violento un ragazzo che coltello alla mano ti invita a tirarti giù i pantaloni?
E' violento un musulmano che ti minaccia con il coltello in spiaggia?
Io queste cose le ho vissute ma quando le racconto non ottengo molta solidarietà né considerazione.
Quindi, secondo quali parametri viene valutata la violenza oggi? 
Perché se è più violento un provino in cui viene chiesto a un'attrice di posare nuda rispetto a una minaccia a mano armata forse qualche problema di definizione c'è.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è relativo una giusta insistenza non disturba. Poi e importante valutare la reazione della donna in questione.Se fatto con la giusta discrezione non crea problemi.


Guarda che per un maschio può essere un po' un problema, valutare bene.

Si va sul meccanismo Delle valutazioni e presunzioni, che peraltro conosco e ho praticato una vita, e lo pratico anche adesso, ma non per questo rinuncio a metterlo in discussione e a mettermi in discussione

Il meccanismo per cui se sei venuta al cinema o a cena, vuol dire che sei quasi pronta a darmela.
E dovrò solo essere bravo io a dir la cosa giusta tra il secondo è il dessert, perché tu non conti un cazzo, ormai

E se non me la dai, sono io che ho sbagliato qualcosa, perché tu continui a non contare un cazzo

E di converso, il meccanismo per cui siccome c'hai la topa d'oro, io dovrò sudare sette camicie perché quel che hai tra le gambe è sacro.

Che può pure andare benissimo, ma innesca in me Delle considerazioni per cui bisogna "ignorare" e insistere, con modi sempre più cavallereschi e appassionati, che poi vedrai che "cederai"

Meccanismo per cui, il disgraziato giorno che il tuo NO fosse un NO vero, io manco me ne accorgo e tiro dritto

E se disgraziatamente ti ribelli puo pure succedere una tragedia


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che per un maschio può essere un po' un problema, valutare bene.
> 
> Si va sul meccanismo Delle valutazioni e presunzioni, che peraltro conosco e ho praticato una vita, e lo pratico anche adesso, ma non per questo rinuncio a metterlo in discussione e a mettermi in discussione
> 
> ...


... che se non ci provi passi pure per quello strano, a volte.
"Ma come, mi ha portato a cena e poi... nulla?"
"Siamo già alla seconda uscita e neanche un bacetto?"
E alla terza lei si incazza pure, perché l'orgoglio fa capolino "Mica mi starà prendendo in giro?".
"Oh, ma io ne posso avere quanti ne voglio, chi si crede di essere questo qui?"


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... che se non ci provi passi pure per quello strano, a volte.
> "Ma come, mi ha portato a cena e poi... nulla?"
> "Siamo già alla seconda uscita e neanche un bacetto?"
> E alla terza lei si incazza pure, perché l'orgoglio fa capolino "Mica mi starà prendendo in giro?".
> "Oh, ma io ne posso avere quanti ne voglio, chi si crede di essere questo qui?"


Eh sì...

Io ho completamente amputato quella parte di me, rispetto a una donna.

Nel senso che io non so nulla e non presumo nulla, e mi rifiuto di attribuire significati, proprio perché non voglio trovarmi a fare quello che non voglio fare

E cioè esercitare un atteggiamento violento a mia insaputa.

Dove per violento non vuol dire che ti piglio a ciaffate al ristorante se mi dici che dopo non sali in camera con me, ma vuol dire che insisto e insisto e insisto.

Perché siccome al ristorante ci sei venuta, PRESUMO che mi devo applicare a "convincerti" anche se è chiaro che hai già deciso, e devo semplicemente essere io a essere bravo e tenace, e fare l'omo duro e deciso davero

Ci rimetto anche io, lo so.. (ciao   [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] :rotfl: :rotfl: )


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Donne e uomini non sono categorie omogenee: una classificazione di genere non basta a definire la persona, anche se si pretende sia sufficiente quando si vuole creare contrapposizione ed acquisire potere in ragione di essa.
> Un no è un no per alcune donne: non tutti gli uomini però hanno l'intuito per comprenderlo.
> Un no invece vuol significare altro in altri casi e con altre donne.
> Da ragazzo ricordo questa mia amica in Calabria.
> ...



Allora, mi riferisco sia al tuo esempio della "fuitina", sia a quello della ragazza al cinema citata da [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION].
Mi sembra di capire che i due casi abbiano un comune denominatore: la giovane età. Da ragazzine e' più facile non solo "tirarsela", ma anche non sapere quello che si vuole. O avere in testa false convinzioni  (talvolta inculcate dai genitori, specialmente alle donne) per cui prima di  "concedersi" bisogna farsi  "sudare".

E da qui possono derivare quegli atteggiamenti  (pericolosissimi) per cui ad un  "no" equivale un "si, ma devi faticare" nella testa di chi lo ha espresso. Ed è pericoloso, e di molto. Un po' come la storia dei ruoli "io preda tu cacciatore". Diciamo che molto spesso, crescendo, questo gioco di ruoli si equilibra. Ma può anche dare luogo a violenza.

Vi è mai capitato di uscire con uno che ad impatto vi piace, per poi trovarvi al cinema e pensare  "ma anche no"? 
A me e' successo, andavo al liceo e lui era sicuramente il più figo della classe, e uno dei più "notabili" della scuola. Al momento in cui provo' a baciarmi gli scoppiai a ridere in faccia  
Non fu una bella roba eh. Ma capitò. E capitò malgrado quando mi avesse invitata fossi gasatissima. Era un si fino a pochi istanti prima, ma poi sul più bello....  Boh... Non volevo più. Solo che anziché un "no" mi parti' una risata. Ancora ad oggi non chiedetemi perché. Lui lo interpretò come un no (quale era). Ma se in quella circostanza mi avesse ammollato un bacio a tradimento  , in effetti credo che mi sarei dovuta rimproverare di non essere riuscita a pronunciare quelle due lettere.

Ero piccola, eh 

Con il tempo, e con le esperienze vissute, posso solo dire la fatica fatta per TORNARE a dire no. Che poi... Non è che durante il matrimonio non ne abbia detti. Fu che gradualmente non furono più ascoltati. Il meccanismo era semplice: prendo questo impegno (che coinvolge pure te, e so che non ti piace) perché so che a chiedertelo diresti no. E allora te lo presento a cose fatte. Ecco. Questo era uno dei modi per negare i miei no. Altri era invece sottinteso che non venissero ascoltati. Beh.... Tornare a fare valere i miei no e' costato parecchio. Tant'è che ora a volte mi viene il dubbio di non dirli bene. Mi chiedo anche se il mio dubbio sia realmente in questi termini oppure io sia in costante dubbio sulle capacità di ascolto degli altri.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì...
> 
> Io ho completamente amputato quella parte di me, rispetto a una donna.
> 
> ...


Ma non è violenza approcciare una ragazza.
Al limite, l'unico rischio, è quello di una figura di merda che potresti fare se hai "equivocato" quell'uscita.
Che il modo per "uscire" da certe situazioni che non risultano convincenti le donne lo riescono a trovare, alla fine.
"No, scusami, per me sei solo un amico. Mi dispiace di averti fatto intendere altro, Scusami.".
E tu che sei una persona gentile e a modo, accetti di buon grado e lasci perdere.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che quel giochetto corrisponde al pensiero per cui se una ha una mini inguinale sta proponendo la figa a tutto il mondo, ergo il mondo è autorizzato a prendersela.
> 
> .


Brava!

E quella mentalità esiste, in maschi e femmine

E non hanno la faccia dell'orco cattivo, ma è gente normale.

Me compreso, esiste bella piena anche in me ed è ben radicata

E ci combatto con la ragione e con la testa, ma sapendo benone che esiste, ed esisterà sempre.
E sapendo che può  esistere anche in chi la nega a forza.

"Che se c'hai un po' di presenza e faccia a culo te la prendi, e non serve altro"

Per questo a volte ho detto in passato che è bene sempre ricordare una volta in più che non è così come hai scritto.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Con il tempo, e con le esperienze vissute, posso solo dire la fatica fatta per TORNARE a dire no. Che poi... Non è che durante il matrimonio non ne abbia detti. Fu che gradualmente non furono più ascoltati. Il meccanismo era semplice: prendo questo impegno (che coinvolge pure te, e so che non ti piace) perché so che a chiedertelo diresti no. E allora te lo presento a cose fatte. Ecco. Questo era uno dei modi per negare i miei no. Altri era invece sottinteso che non venissero ascoltati. Beh.... Tornare a fare valere i miei no e' costato parecchio. Tant'è che ora a volte mi viene il dubbio di non dirli bene. Mi chiedo anche se il mio dubbio sia realmente in questi termini oppure io sia in costante dubbio sulle capacità di ascolto degli altri.


Io a un certo punto mi accorsi che a furia di ricevere no mi ero abituato a dire sempre sì.
Neppure così va bene.
I no possono essere anche un modo per esercitare il potere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è violenza approcciare una ragazza.
> Al limite, l'unico rischio, è quello di una figura di merda che potresti fare se hai "equivocato" quell'uscita.
> Che il modo per "uscire" da certe situazioni che non risultano convincenti le donne lo riescono a trovare, alla fine.
> "No, scusami, per me sei solo un amico. Mi dispiace di averti fatto intendere altro, Scusami.".
> E tu che sei una persona gentile e a modo, accetti di buon grado e lasci perdere.


:up:
esatto credo che questo sia il giusto equilibrio.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è violenza approcciare una ragazza.


.ma io non ho detto questo.. 

Ho detto che è violenza ignorare una volontà dichiarata (NO) tirando dritto a insistere perché tanto poi quel no diventa un SI

E quando un giorno, in quella modalità, quel NO restasse un no, e il repertorio Delle buone maniere fosse terminato, se va bene arrivano gli insulti

Se va bene


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe la giusta insistenza?
> 
> (fra sconosciuti, fra l'altro).


Non c'é. Nel momento in cui qualcuno dice di no ti ha già preso le misure. E chi ti dice di no a prescindere non vale la pena di investirci.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .ma io non ho detto questo..
> 
> Ho detto che è violenza ignorare una volontà dichiarata (NO) tirando dritto a insistere perché tanto poi quel no diventa un SI
> 
> ...


ok, ma non è che dopo il secondo no dovresti insistere più di tanto. Mi sembra che sia tu ad interpretare male.
Torniamo ai discorsi da "paesino". Per me è violenza, se non solo insisti con inviti che rifiuto regolarmente, ma ti presenti sotto casa tutti i giorni per settimane.

E' l'insistenza, soffocante che segna il confine. Non deve diventare ossessione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, avevo letto l'esempio
> 
> E' un comportamento, quello femminile intendo, che mi ha sempre molto infastidita.
> 
> ...


Ancora oggi è così, un caffè è un caffè, non è una promessa di scopata.
Ci sono maschi che vedono solo il lato sessuale del rapporto con una donna.
Anche a me è sempre capitato di essere fraintesa,anche quando prima di uscire metto in chiaro. Niente da fare, si fanno un viaggio tutto loro. Forse sono stata fortunata a non incontrare mai uno psicopatico


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ok, ma non è che dopo il secondo no dovresti insistere più di tanto. Mi sembra che sia tu ad interpretare male.
> Torniamo ai discorsi da "paesino". Per me è violenza, se non solo insisti con inviti che rifiuto regolarmente, ma ti presenti sotto casa tutti i giorni per settimane.
> 
> E' l'insistenza, soffocante che segna il confine. Non deve diventare ossessione.


Certo che sono io.. ma sarebbe questione di "mentalità"

Di cosa penso io "della donna"

Di cosa la donna fa o non fa per alimentare questa mia mentalità

Che mentalità ho io? Tu lo sai? Non credo...

Tu accetti un caffè con me.. che mi dice la mia mentalità?
Non lo sai....

Dopo 2 NO ti chiedo di mangiare una pizza, tu accetti (ipotesi)

Che mi dice la mia mentalità? Tu lo sai?

E arriva il terzo NO

Ti invito a teatro, tu accetti...
Che mi dice la mia mentalità? Tu lo sai? Sei serena, tutto chiarito?.. 

Non lo sai mica


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ok, ma non è che dopo il secondo no dovresti insistere più di tanto. Mi sembra che sia tu ad interpretare male.
> Torniamo ai discorsi da "paesino". Per me è violenza, se non solo insisti con inviti che rifiuto regolarmente, ma ti presenti sotto casa tutti i giorni per settimane.
> 
> *E' l'insistenza, soffocante che segna il confine. Non deve diventare ossessione*.


Ecco, esatto.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ancora oggi è così, un caffè è un caffè, non è una promessa di scopata.
> *Ci sono maschi che vedono solo il lato sessuale del rapporto con una donna.
> *Anche a me è sempre capitato di essere fraintesa,anche quando prima di uscire metto in chiaro. Niente da fare, si fanno un viaggio tutto loro. Forse sono stata fortunata a non incontrare mai uno psicopatico


Questo perché ci sono donne che vedono solo il lato sessuale degli uomini.
E altre donne che se vedono una donna uscire con uno pensano la stessa cosa.
Ci sono troppi linguaggi diversi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che sono io.. ma sarebbe questione di "mentalità"
> 
> Di cosa penso io "della donna"
> 
> ...


 io so che che sto dando delle conferme. O chiarisco io prima cosa intendo o quando ti palesi te lo dico.

In linea di massima, per non creare fraintendimenti, io donna metto in pratica un tipo di comunicazione.
1) quando esco non approfitto, tu paghi il tuo io il mio.
2)se non mi interessi più di tanto, non creo consuetudini
3) quando parlo faccio capire, che non sono interessata.

Posso comprendere, che alcune situazioni scattano quando ci si frequenta per un po.
Ma se tu maschio vuoi solo sesso, lo scatto deve arrivare subito, se no porta a spasso il cane altrove.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo perché ci sono donne che vedono solo il lato sessuale degli uomini.
> E altre donne che se vedono una donna uscire con uno pensano la stessa cosa.
> Ci sono troppi linguaggi diversi.


 Malizia


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E altre donne che se vedono una donna uscire con uno pensano la stessa cosa.
> .


Eh già

E anche se vedono una in ufficio che x 3 mattine di fila prende un caffè con il tal collega

Ma poi nelle discussioni le malizie son sempre al maschile

Bisognerebbe che le donne cominciassero a prendersi le loro responsabilità, a partire dal basso su queste cacatine


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che sono io.. ma sarebbe questione di "mentalità"
> 
> Di cosa penso io "della donna"
> 
> ...


Sì, vabbè, ti offro due caffè, una pizza, il teatro e mi arrivano no in serie.
Chiarirsi un po' nel frattempo, no?


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Malizia


C'è.
Non si può pretendere non ci sia e che l'approccio tra uomo e donna sia svuotato completamente da significati sessuali.
Io ho _amiche_ a cui salterei volentieri addosso, sempre con il loro permesso, si intende.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> C'è.
> Non si può pretendere non ci sia e che l'approccio tra uomo e donna sia svuotato completamente da significati sessuali.
> Io ho _amiche_ a cui salterei volentieri addosso, sempre con il loro permesso, si intende.


E torniamo al discorso,  ricevere un consenso e non di provarci ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh già
> 
> E anche se vedono una in ufficio che x 3 mattine di fila prende un caffè con il tal collega
> 
> ...


 Ah ma io non mi tiro indietro :rotfl:sono spesso maliziosa di proposito


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E torniamo al discorso,  ricevere un consenso e non di provarci ....


Il problema è che nella maggior parte dei casi è l'uomo che ci deve provare con la donna.
Lei accetta gli inviti e rimane in attesa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che nella maggior parte dei casi è l'uomo che ci deve provare con la donna.
> Lei accetta gli inviti e rimane in attesa.


e si, l'uomo è cacciatore in natura


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ah ma io non mi tiro indietro :rotfl:sono spesso maliziosa di proposito


Ma.. come vedi... Se rivolti la frittata, è una mia collega x 3 mattine di fila mi viene in pausa caffè, posso io maschio essere autorizzato a DEDURRE che me la potrebbe dare?

E se gliela chiedo e mi dice di NO e dopo 2 giorni capita in ufficio a dirmi maliziosamente il perché un caffè son 2 giorni che non glielo offro,

 io.. maschio.....
Cosa dovrei pensare?


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e si, l'uomo è cacciatore in natura


Più che altro è un ruolo che gli si attribuisce e che spesso non corrisponde al vero.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. come vedi... Se rivolti la frittata, è una mia collega x 3 mattine di fila mi viene in pausa caffè, posso io maschio essere autorizzato a DEDURRE che me la potrebbe dare?
> 
> E se gliela chiedo e mi dice di NO e dopo 2 giorni capita in ufficio a dirmi maliziosamente il perché un caffè son 2 giorni che non glielo offro,
> 
> ...


Che gliel'hai chiesta male.
O che è scema.
Se la collega è impegnata può voler anche dire "Mi piace la tua compagnia, ma sono impegnata. Ti tengo in standby che non si sa mai".


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. come vedi... Se rivolti la frittata, è una mia collega x 3 mattine di fila mi viene in pausa caffè, posso io maschio essere autorizzato a DEDURRE che me la potrebbe dare?
> 
> E se gliela chiedo e mi dice di NO e dopo 2 giorni capita in ufficio a dirmi maliziosamente il perché un caffè son 2 giorni che non glielo offro,
> 
> ...


intanto io non mi faccio offrire niente, facciamo a turno tanto per.....

Una volta chiarito che sono battutine senza secondi fini, e mi piace *SOLO l*a tua compagnia . Sei tu maschio a decidere se vuoi continuare solo a prendere  semplici caffè o considerato che il tuo fine è scopare molli il colpo.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè, ti offro due caffè, una pizza, il teatro e mi arrivano no in serie.
> Chiarirsi un po' nel frattempo, no?


Sai cosa penso?

Che c'è tanta confusione e ipocrisia nei vari atteggiamenti

E confondere e confondersi è scambiare fischi per fiaschi è una volata.

E si è visto anche qui dentro e in passato

Ovviamente è sempre colpa del maschio che doveva capire...

Che a me va pure bene, basta chiarirsi subito

Infatti io capisco quel che è chiaro e basta, così non mi sbaglio mai.

Anche se non è vero


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro è un ruolo che gli si attribuisce e che spesso non corrisponde al vero.


credo che alle donne piaccia l'uomo deciso, predominante nel corteggiamento.

Poi ci sono donne , comunque che si fanno avanti

Altre che non lo fanno per paura di giudizi


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto io non mi faccio offrire niente, facciamo a turno tanto per.....
> 
> Una volta chiarito che sono battutine senza secondi fini, e mi piace *SOLO l*a tua compagnia . Sei tu maschio a decidere se vuoi continuare solo a prendere  semplici caffè o considerato che il tuo fine è scopare molli il colpo.


:rotfl: :rotfl: mi sembra il gioco Delle tre carte messa così.. 

Ma lo so che è spesso così.. e con me non ci sarebbero problemi..


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io a un certo punto mi accorsi che a furia di ricevere no mi ero abituato a dire sempre sì.
> Neppure così va bene.
> I no possono essere anche un modo per esercitare il potere.


Torno al mio esempio, perché non credo di averti capito. 

Io e te siamo sposati. Tu la domenica inviti gente a pranzo (che sono principalmente amici tuoi, o più che altro conoscenti con cui diciamo tu solo intrattieni rapporti anche di affari) e sai già che l'impegno non si esaurirà alle tre del pomeriggio, ma si andrà avanti praticamente per tutta la giornata. E ovviamente dai anche per scontato che io ci sia. Trovi corretto comunicarmelo a cose fatte perché altrimenti esprimerei il mio dissenso (e quindi sottolinei una mia "mancanza di disponibilità"), oppure prima me ne parli?
Ovvero.... Trovi corretto pretendere che io passi la domenica facendomi sostanzialmente due palle così, perché gli ospiti sono tutti intenti a parlare più che altro con te dei TUOI affari (sui quali non ho nessuna voce in capitolo) e GUAI A ME se ad una certa prendo ed esco a fare i cavoli miei? Che è domenica pure per me, magari.

Oppure ancora.... Ti sembra normale la pretesa che una ti debba seguire solo per girarsi i pollici con un bimbo piccolo mentre tu ti occupi bellamente del tuo hobby. Non parlo di una roba di un'oretta eh, ma di qualcosa che occupa minimo mezza giornata di quello che e' ANCHE (o dovrebbe essere) il mio tempo libero.

Ancora: ti sembra normale che, su tre settimane complessive di vacanze estive, almeno la metà del tempo vada trascorsa TUTTI GLI ANNI nella casa dei tuoi genitori, con altri 5 o 6 parenti, quando sai che mi rompo parecchio (perché te l'ho detto)? Preciso che i parenti in questione li abbiamo visti con regolarità tutto l'anno, e che non ci sono mai stati problemi economici ostativi ad una vacanza in albergo o in una casa in affitto.

Questo chiedo. E' corretto che il mio no, quando riguarda il mio tempo, non venga ascoltato? O e' corretto che, se i miei no ti pesano, alla fine tu sia libero di trovare un'alternativa? Anche in ipotesi lasciandomi, se non ti garba decidere qualcosa da fare insieme, oppure di svincolarmi senza litigare dai tuoi impegni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: mi sembra il gioco Delle tre carte messa così..
> 
> *Ma lo so che è spesso cos*ì.. e con me non ci sarebbero problemi..


Spesso però ci sono problemi, il punto che è difficile vedere un'amicizia tra uomo e donna con solo complicità amichevole. Per molti maschi, per intenderci.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che alle donne piaccia l'uomo deciso, predominante nel corteggiamento.
> 
> Poi ci sono donne , comunque che si fanno avanti
> 
> Altre che non lo fanno per paura di giudizi


C'è di tutto.
Per questo non sempre ci si capisce.
E bisogna lasciare un certo margine di manovra "utile" allo scopo.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per molti maschi, per intenderci.


Ti assicuro che lo è anche per molte donne..

E ho in mente situazioni precise, almeno 2 come fossero accadute ieri.

Dove da amicizia e invito e confidenza, in mezza giornata l'atteggiamento si è tramutato in totale freddezza, fino al girarsi dall'altra parte al saluto

Forse bisognerebbe scriversi qualcosa in fronte, circa i significati che diamo ai nostri atteggiamenti, riflettiamoci assieme


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Torno al mio esempio, perché non credo di averti capito.
> 
> Io e te siamo sposati. Tu la domenica inviti gente a pranzo (che sono principalmente amici tuoi, o più che altro conoscenti con cui diciamo tu solo intrattieni rapporti anche di affari) e sai già che l'impegno non si esaurirà alle tre del pomeriggio, ma si andrà avanti praticamente per tutta la giornata. E ovviamente dai anche per scontato che io ci sia. Trovi corretto comunicarmelo a cose fatte perché altrimenti esprimerei il mio dissenso (e quindi sottolinei una mia "mancanza di disponibilità"), oppure prima me ne parli?
> Ovvero.... Trovi corretto pretendere che io passi la domenica facendomi sostanzialmente due palle così, perché gli ospiti sono tutti intenti a parlare più che altro con te dei TUOI affari (sui quali non ho nessuna voce in capitolo) e GUAI A ME se ad una certa prendo ed esco a fare i cavoli miei? Che è domenica pure per me, magari.
> ...


Non è corretto, ma questo è segnale di un forte disequilibrio nel rapporto di coppia.
Io ho vissuto una situazione simile.
Mia moglie non veniva mai con me nei cicloraduni, per esempio, che si svolgevano spesso radunando coppie.
Mia moglie non ha mai voluto far l'amore quando volevo solo io (ma io accettavo quando voleva solo lei) e anche adesso la castità è una sua volontà.
Con mia moglie ho sempre concertato gli inviti a casa, finché non ne ha più avuto voglia e per alcune persone sono stati dei no. 
Alla fine io ho accettato molti compromessi, lei meno, anche se non se ne è mai accorta.
La risposta alle mie obiezioni? "Ma io son fatta così". Prendere o lasciare.
E certo. Mica posso imporle di essere diversa.
Ma in una coppia ci si accoglie, non ci si impone.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che lo è anche per molte donne..
> 
> E ho in mente situazioni precise, almeno 2 come fossero accadute ieri.
> 
> ...


Vero. Accaduto anche a me, ricordo.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vero. Accaduto anche a me, ricordo.


Ecco... Esempio in diretta

Così ci si diverte un attimo, per "alleggerire"

Scrivo a una professionista chiedendole del materiale che mi ha già dato in cartaceo, conosciuta ieri per la prima volta, cordiale, affabile, e la ringrazio del materiale

Le do del Lei come si conviene in ambito lavorativo.

Mi risponde LETTERALMENTE così:

"Eccolo allegato, mi spiace di non aver pensato a inviarti il materiale anche per email........ 

NB 7 puntini di sospensione. E mi da del tu.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco... Esempio in diretta
> 
> Così ci si diverte un attimo, per "alleggerire"
> 
> ...


Skorpio non farti dei film, però, ogni volta.
Nelle mail ormai il tu è imperante.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco... Esempio in diretta
> 
> Così ci si diverte un attimo, per "alleggerire"
> 
> ...


Tu sei molto malizioso. Ma molto molto molto


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è corretto, ma questo è segnale di un forte disequilibrio nel rapporto di coppia.
> Io ho vissuto una situazione simile.
> Mia moglie non veniva mai con me nei cicloraduni, per esempio, che si svolgevano spesso radunando coppie.
> Mia moglie non ha mai voluto far l'amore quando volevo solo io (ma io accettavo quando voleva solo lei) e anche adesso la castità è una sua volontà.
> ...


Danny....

Però il fatto che non venisse ai cicloraduni non ha precluso a te di andarci. Scusa eh.....
Così come il fatto di non averla rifiutata quando non avevi voglia e' un problema tuo. Diverso sarebbe se tu glielo avessi detto e lei ti fosse ugualmente zompata addosso.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì...
> 
> Io ho completamente amputato quella parte di me, rispetto a una donna.
> 
> ...


Quando si dice infierire
Tra insistere e manco accennare ci sono mille sfumature che, ho testato, tu non conosci


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio non farti dei film, però, ogni volta.
> Nelle mail ormai il tu è imperante.


Ma lo vedi che è il solito giochetto di merda tutto di femminile creazione?

Come le frecce: ora si, ora no, ora si, ora no

1 Non farti dei film

2 o biscaro non lo vedi che gli garbi?

1 pensate sempre a quello voi uomini

2 o tordello svegliati e fai l'uomo deciso

Non ne esci


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io so che che sto dando delle conferme. O chiarisco io prima cosa intendo o quando ti palesi te lo dico.
> 
> In linea di massima, per non creare fraintendimenti, io donna metto in pratica un tipo di comunicazione.
> 1) quando esco non approfitto, tu paghi il tuo io il mio.
> ...


1) anche io
2) le consuetudine vanno anche bene ma sono chiaro su cosa mi aspetto dal continuare la frequentazione
3) più che farlo capire lo dico chiaro


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Danny....
> 
> Però il fatto che non venisse ai cicloraduni *non ha precluso a te di andarci*. Scusa eh.....
> Così come il fatto di non averla rifiutata quando non avevi voglia e' un problema tuo. Diverso sarebbe se tu glielo avessi detto e lei ti fosse ugualmente zompata addosso.


Beh, sì.
Perché se contemporaneamente aggiungi un "Ma mi lasci sola allora?", tu fai delle scelte di conseguenza.
E invece di 6 o 8 raduni all'anno magari ne fai 3.  
Per il resto, io non dico mai tanti no. Però la mia disponibilità non dovrebbe essere interpretata come un modo per garantirsi tutto quello che si vuole senza spendersi troppo.
E' un po' come le tue vacanze con i genitori.
Prova a dire di no, che non ci stai. Che vuoi altro.
Se le avete fatte finora così è anche perché tu sei stata disponibile ad accettare la sua visione delle cose.
Ma lui non ha neppure intravisto la tua.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che è il solito giochetto di merda tutto di femminile creazione?
> 
> Come le frecce: ora si, ora no, ora si, ora no
> 
> ...



Nell'esempio che hai riportato secondo me non c'è proprio niente da sottintendere.

Guarda che il tuo modo di ragionare  (non è la prima volta che lo leggo... Vedi 3d del barbecue, ma ne potrei citare altri) può anche  "mettere in difficoltà", perché davvero se un puntino di sospensione può generare tutti sti retropensieri.... Io ad esempio mi sentirei in imbarazzo.

Recentemente con un collega simpatico, che ho avuto per controparte, ci siamo scambiati mail con gli smiles 
Non è molto professionale, lo ammetto. E' che a furia di sentirci (ci siamo anche incontrati con le rispettive parti assistite) e' scattata una confidenza che peraltro ci ha facilitato nel raggiungere un accordo. E il mio cliente era uno tosto eh 

Da qui a pensare che ci fosse altro dalla simpatia ce ne passa assai. E ho avuto l'impressione che fosse assolutamente reciproco. Non che sia sbagliato provarci, o avere retropensieri. Ma mette tutti.... Come dire...  In una diversa posizione. Che a quel punto o diventa un gioco condiviso o si tronca.

Ti ho dato una mia opinione, magari e' sbagliata


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che è il solito giochetto di merda tutto di femminile creazione?
> 
> Come le frecce: ora si, ora no, ora si, ora no
> 
> ...


Sì, però da una mail che puoi dedurre?:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quando si dice infierire
> Tra insistere e manco accennare ci sono mille sfumature che, ho testato, tu non conosci


Tipo queste? 

[video=youtube;F3_1Dr0nZpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3_1Dr0nZpI[/video]


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 1) anche io
> 2) le consuetudine vanno anche bene ma sono chiaro su cosa mi aspetto dal continuare la frequentazione
> 3) più che farlo capire lo dico chiaro


Fossero tutte così come te...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Fossero tutte così come te...


a una certa età lo si diventa, senza offesa per [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION], inteso che l'esperienza insegna.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, però da una mail che puoi dedurre?:carneval:


Che quello che stamani è imperante ieri dal vivo non esisteva.

E che 7 puntini possono voler dire.. che avrei altro da dire ma aspetto di vedere cosa dici tu.

Questo a voler scomodare qualche "film" che ho in cineteca :carneval:

Poteva anche rispondere: ecco l'allegato. Cordiali saluti.

Non era vietato.

Però ripeto, per me non c'è problema. Io non sarò mai un problema per una donna a questi livelli.

Problema nel senso che vado a rompere le palle piu di tanto, facendomi dei film. Ma parlo per me


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Nell'esempio che hai riportato secondo me non c'è proprio niente da sottintendere.
> 
> Guarda che il tuo modo di ragionare  (non è la prima volta che lo leggo... Vedi 3d del barbecue, ma ne potrei citare altri) può anche  "mettere in difficoltà", perché davvero se un puntino di sospensione può generare tutti sti retropensieri.... Io ad esempio mi sentirei in imbarazzo.
> 
> ...


Tutto ci può essere.
Io non do troppo peso a quello che ci si scrive per mail o whatsapp.
E neppure a quel modo di flirtare virtuale con faccine e roba del genere.
E' dal vivo, con gli sguardi e le parole che si gioca tutto.
E lo dico da timido, o forse da insicuro: quando mi piace una persona "spero" lo si capisca standomi accanto.
Significa che c'è sintonia reciproca.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a una certa età lo si diventa, senza offesa per [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION], inteso che l'esperienza insegna.


Quoto


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che quello che stamani è imperante ieri dal vivo non esisteva.
> 
> *E che 7 puntini possono voler dire.. che avrei altro da dire ma aspetto di vedere cosa dici tu.
> *
> ...


Non sei un filino... esagerato?:carneval:
Magari scrive a tutti come a te mettendo puntini qua e là. 
Bisognerebbe capire quanto sei speciale tu rispetto ad altri per comprendere il significato di quei 7 puntini, ma siccome non puoi fare un'indagine statistica per verificarlo, io ti consiglierei di soprassedere da questi particolari.......


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a una certa età lo si diventa, senza offesa per @_Nocciola_, inteso che l'esperienza insegna.


Giustamente.:up:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Nell'esempio che hai riportato secondo me non c'è proprio niente da sottintendere.
> 
> Guarda che il tuo modo di ragionare  (non è la prima volta che lo leggo... Vedi 3d del barbecue, ma ne potrei citare altri) può anche  "mettere in difficoltà", perché davvero se un puntino di sospensione può generare tutti sti retropensieri.... Io ad esempio mi sentirei in imbarazzo.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti io sto "offrendo" al pubblico i miei retropensieri affinché ci si possa riflettere .

Che poi me li tenga per me è non li metta in "gioco" non vuol dire che non esistono

Magari sono l'unico sulla terra che li ha, oppure l'unico che ha il coraggio di parlarne

Non ho detto che se questa qui adesso non me la dà, vado sotto il suo ufficio a tirargli l'acido


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non sei un filino... esagerato?:carneval:


Sono malizioso. E so che questa mia parte esiste.

Che non vuol dire nulla circa le reali intenzioni altrui

Ma se esiste, un motivo ci sarà


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono malizioso. E so che questa mia parte esiste.
> 
> Che non vuol dire nulla circa le reali intenzioni altrui
> 
> Ma se esiste, un motivo ci sarà


Anche a noi uomini piace pensare di poter piacere.
E' un po' un'esigenza anche nostra, almeno in certe fasi della vita.
Per una donna "media", ho notato, è molto forte e si accentua con l'avanzare dell'età.
Noi rimaniamo abbastanza tranquilli sino ai 40, poi cominciamo a sentire un po' l'avanzare dell'invecchiamento e questo un po' ci condiziona nei rapporti.
Soprattutto perché tante volte abbiamo problemi con le mogli, che non contribuiscono certo a migliorare la nostra autostima. 
E sapere di non piacere ti porta a cercare dove piacere, anche solo flirtando, quando la situazione non è favorevole a una relazione extra.
Anche avere un certo numero di amiche può aiutare. Certo che se sono sempre e solo amiche, è anche peggio.
Ci vuole ogni tanto quel qualcosa in più, che ti dia la percezione del tuo valore.
A te possono bastare 7 puntini, a me magari altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> un motivo ci sarà


no. Non c'é. Sta li e basta.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a noi uomini piace pensare di poter piacere.
> E' un po' un'esigenza anche nostra, almeno in certe fasi della vita.
> Per una donna "media", ho notato, è molto forte e si accentua con l'avanzare dell'età.
> Noi rimaniamo abbastanza tranquilli sino ai 40, poi cominciamo a sentire un po' l'avanzare dell'invecchiamento e questo un po' ci condiziona nei rapporti.
> ...


Flirtare è una cosa oggettivamente bella. Spesso quando si fa famiglia di solito ci si autolimita si perde l'abitudine e poi la ri partenza in salita e piuttosto grossolana e maldestra.
Io ovviamente non ho mai smesso. Probabilmente è per quello che risulto più leggero e meno invadente dei miei coetanei. Nella media ovviamente


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio non farti dei film, però, ogni volta.
> Nelle mail ormai il tu è imperante.


Il lei è fondamentale per mantenere le distanze. Io a mia suocera non ho mai dato del tu e mai glielo darò.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. come vedi... Se rivolti la frittata, è una mia collega x 3 mattine di fila mi viene in pausa caffè, posso io maschio essere autorizzato a DEDURRE che me la potrebbe dare?
> 
> E se gliela chiedo e mi dice di NO e dopo 2 giorni capita in ufficio a dirmi maliziosamente il perché un caffè son 2 giorni che non glielo offro,
> 
> ...


Più che altro cosa dovresti rispondere? Perché di pensieri se ne fanno tanti e la risposta nel caso di specie quella divertente.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a noi uomini piace pensare di poter piacere.
> E' un po' un'esigenza anche nostra, almeno in certe fasi della vita.
> Per una donna "media", ho notato, è molto forte e si accentua con l'avanzare dell'età.
> Noi rimaniamo abbastanza tranquilli sino ai 40, poi cominciamo a sentire un po' l'avanzare dell'invecchiamento e questo un po' ci condiziona nei rapporti.
> ...


Io sono un po' dispiaciuto che il senso del mio esempio sia totalmente sfuggito nei termini in cui lo volevo comunicare

Che dei 7 puntini a me importa meno di zero, ma VOLENDO assumere una ottica che io detengo, da maschio, possono scatenarmi pellicole di filmati

Peraltro.. mi spiace che sia sfuggito questo messaggio in un contesto dove ad esempio per un "tilovvo" si sono scatenate buriane di mesi

E per qualche puntino in più o in meno chissà quanta gente tace o ha taciuto, anche qui dentro,, ma ha avuto rotture di coglioni pazzesche

E tutto passa in fanteria perché tanto son sempre gli altri che han capito male o son tutti matti

Tutto passa finché passa...

Poi quando ci si finisce dentro fino al collo uno si stupisce che il mondo è strano e son tutti matti.

Ma tant'è...


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono un po' dispiaciuto che il senso del mio esempio sia totalmente sfuggito nei termini in cui lo volevo comunicare
> 
> Che dei 7 puntini a me importa meno di zero, ma VOLENDO assumere una ottica che io detengo, da maschio, possono scatenarmi pellicole di filmati
> 
> ...


Ascolta. Secondo me c'è contesto e contesto. Se io ogni sera ti mando un privato scrivendoti che "ti lovvo", con tanto di cuoricini e sospiri, e' chiaro che in maniera se vogliamo da terza media, ma pure sempre alla mia maniera, ti sto comunicando qualcosa. Se dopo che tu fai una battuta in pubblica, ne ridiamo tutti, e io ti scrivo  "ti lovvo", magari accompagnato da questa faccina  .... Beh, PER ME e' chiaro che ti sto dicendo altro  

Se tu poi ci vuoi giocare sopra, e' altamente probabile che tu ci stia "malignando" (malignando, si... Manco maliziando ) su, piuttosto che tu ti stia genuinamente costruendo castelli in aria. Poi nella specie  (so a cosa ti riferisci con l'esempio in questione) c'è da parte mia un errore di valutazione circa la testa del destinatario. Che è quella da valutare. Se io adesso ti scrivo  (proprio a te, [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]) "ti lovvo", qui in chiaro in un contesto leggero e scherzoso, mi aspetto che tu stia al gioco. Che per quanto malizioso tu sia, hai anche una certa testolina che ti porta a capire la circostanza. Come sono sicura del fatto che, pure con tutti i tuoi retropensieri maliziosi, mai andresti dalla tipa che ti ha mandato i documenti con tanto di puntini di sospensione a corredo a dirle che ci sta sicuramente provando con te.

Dicevo però un'altra cosa: che sapendo quanto sei malizioso può in effetti scattare imbarazzo anche per qualche puntino di troppo, a prescindere dal fatto che da qui alla violenza  (e torno in topic) ce ne corre  Parlo ovviamente di contesti più seri rispetto a quelli dove il cazzeggio e' chiaro.
Poi nel mondo c'è di tutto, ma insomma... Un po' ad intuito un po' per il quadro dei fatti si capisce. Se la tipa dovesse mandarti mail a caso, frequenti, piene zeppe di sospiri....


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Io sono un po' dispiaciuto che il senso del mio esempio sia totalmente sfuggito nei termini in cui lo volevo comunicare*


Tu magari hai interpretato male lei, io ho interpretato male te, tu interpreterai male me...
E' spesso dura comprendersi, questo è il messaggio che emerge, a tutti i livelli.
Non solo tra uomo e donna e in determinati contesti.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Poi nel mondo c'è di tutto, ma insomma... Un po' ad intuito un po' per il quadro dei fatti si capisce. Se la tipa dovesse mandarti mail a caso, frequenti, piene zeppe di sospiri....


Basta il numero di telefono.
Accadde esattamente così tra mia moglie e il suo amante alla... terza mail?


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Basta il numero di telefono.
> Accadde esattamente così tra mia moglie e il suo amante alla... terza mail?


Lì però non c'erano intenzioni da equivocare.

Se io e te ci scriviamo, scopriamo che abbiamo la passione comune per il modernariato. Io ti do' il mio numero, così ne possiamo parlare meglio. Tu cosa penseresti?


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lì però non c'erano intenzioni da equivocare.
> 
> Se io e te ci scriviamo, scopriamo che abbiamo la passione comune per il modernariato. Io ti do' il mio numero, così ne possiamo parlare meglio. Tu cosa penseresti?


Che mi ritieni sicuramente una persona interessante con cui colloquiare, anche solo per condividere un interesse comune.
Non troppo diversamente dal caso di mia moglie, però, salvo il fatto che la mail fu successiva a un incontro per lavoro dal vivo e non a un rapporto virtuale come il nostro.
In cosa non c'era nulla da equivocare, però?
In fin dei conti tutto può essere, se non lo si dichiara apertamente.
E lì ci fu un approccio e un consenso.
Mancando il primo, ovvero facendo restare tutto nell'equivoco del rapporto di lavoro o di amicizia, viene a mancare anche il secondo. 
Ma l'approccio è sempre la richiesta di un appuntamento.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tu magari hai interpretato male lei, io ho interpretato male te, tu interpreterai male me...
> E' spesso dura comprendersi, questo è il messaggio che emerge, a tutti i livelli.
> Non solo tra uomo e donna e in determinati contesti.


Esatto.. si

Io volevo solo trasferire una chiave di lettura che mi appartiene (volendo) come maschio

Di cui si può prendere nota, se di interesse

O magari Si può anche pensare che dopo la mail di stamattina sarò ormai alla 5° sega, pensando a quei puntini.. :rotfl:

ciascuno si appropri degli orizzonti a cui ambisce accedere..


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esatto.. si
> 
> Io volevo solo trasferire una chiave di lettura che mi appartiene (volendo) come maschio
> 
> ...


ma i punti sono confidenziali, sei in arretrato considerato come fraintendi.


Mazza alla 5 Sega per dei punti, chissà se ti manda una fotina semplice semplice..........................:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ascolta. Secondo me c'è contesto e contesto. Se io ogni sera ti mando un privato scrivendoti che "ti lovvo", con tanto di cuoricini e sospiri, e' chiaro che in maniera se vogliamo da terza media, ma pure sempre alla mia maniera, ti sto comunicando qualcosa. Se dopo che tu fai una battuta in pubblica, ne ridiamo tutti, e io ti scrivo  "ti lovvo", magari accompagnato da questa faccina  .... Beh, PER ME e' chiaro che ti sto dicendo altro
> 
> Se tu poi ci vuoi giocare sopra, e' altamente probabile che tu ci stia "malignando" (malignando, si... Manco maliziando ) su, piuttosto che tu ti stia genuinamente costruendo castelli in aria. Poi nella specie  (so a cosa ti riferisci con l'esempio in questione) c'è da parte mia un errore di valutazione circa la testa del destinatario. Che è quella da valutare. Se io adesso ti scrivo  (proprio a te, [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]) "ti lovvo", qui in chiaro in un contesto leggero e scherzoso, mi aspetto che tu stia al gioco. Che per quanto malizioso tu sia, hai anche una certa testolina che ti porta a capire la circostanza. Come sono sicura del fatto che, pure con tutti i tuoi retropensieri maliziosi, mai andresti dalla tipa che ti ha mandato i documenti con tanto di puntini di sospensione a corredo a dirle che ci sta sicuramente provando con te.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo, ma cerro

Volevo solo dire che non tutto quanto si dà per scontato è scontato, anche in comunicazione

E nel bene e nel male.. e non c'è l'errore, ma modi diversi di comunicare

Io sono malizioso, si.

Anche malizioso, volendo. E anche no.

Ho diverse ottiche, quella maligna inclusa, e pure bella tosta

A proposito di malizioso..

Il mio 3d del barbecue.. di sicuro avrai anche letto vari commenti di vari maschi... 

Su quelli che dici? :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Che mi ritieni sicuramente una persona interessante con cui colloquiare, anche solo per condividere un interesse comune.
> Non troppo diversamente dal caso di mia moglie, però, salvo il fatto che la mail fu successiva a un incontro per lavoro dal vivo e non a un rapporto virtuale come il nostro.
> In cosa non c'era nulla da equivocare, però?
> In fin dei conti tutto può essere, se non lo si dichiara apertamente.
> ...


Chiedo venia. Ma come fai a dire con assoluta certezza che l'incontro precedente non abbia reso inequivoco, l'interesse tra di loro? E' un po' diverso dal conoscersi nel virtuale, parlare e solo poi incontrarsi dal vivo. Io appunto posso ritenerti un interlocutore interessante, ma anche qualora fossi aperta verso  "un resto" con te, prima ti dovrei conoscere. Nessun rapporto virtuale può sostituire cio' che puoi sentire a pelle.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco... Esempio in diretta
> 
> Così ci si diverte un attimo, per "alleggerire"
> 
> ...


E' tua. Trombala! :rotfl::rotfl:









( scherzo logicamente )


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma cerro
> 
> Volevo solo dire che non tutto quanto si dà per scontato è scontato, anche in comunicazione
> 
> ...


Dico che mi ricordo le battute che si fecero, ma non ricordo chi le fece. Vado a rileggerlo, che ciò che domandi non lo ricordo  .

Poi ti rispondo.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Chiedo venia. Ma come fai a dire con assoluta certezza che l'incontro precedente non abbia reso *inequivoco*, l'interesse tra di loro? E' un po' diverso dal conoscersi nel virtuale, parlare e solo poi incontrarsi dal vivo. Io appunto posso ritenerti un interlocutore interessante, ma anche qualora fossi aperta verso  "un resto" con te, prima ti dovrei conoscere. *Nessun rapporto virtuale può sostituire cio' che puoi sentire a pelle*.



Inequivoco credo lo si possa intendere solo per quello che riguarda la predisposizione verso l'altro.
La reciprocità la si può supporre. Ma è assolutamente vero quello che ho sottolineato in neretto del tuo discorso.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma i punti sono confidenziali, sei in arretrato considerato come fraintendi.
> 
> 
> Mazza alla 5 Sega per dei punti, chissà se ti manda una fotina semplice semplice..........................:rotfl:


Confidenziali con una professionista conosciuta ieri...?

Non c'è nessuna confidenza.. 

Quindi mi dici che PUÒ essere un invito alla confidenza?

Si, può essere.
È di sicuro confidenza NON su quanto si disquisiva ieri.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dico che mi ricordo le battute che si fecero, ma non ricordo chi le fece. Vado a rileggerlo, che ciò che domandi non lo ricordo  .
> 
> Poi ti rispondo.


Leggi leggi.. :rotfl:

Ammira cosa PUÒ girare nella testa di un uomo..

Siamo qui apposta.. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' tua. Trombala! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qual'è la parte genuina?

Quella sopra o quella tra parentesi? :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qual'è la parte genuina?
> 
> Quella sopra o quella tra parentesi? :rotfl:


Scherzavo davvero! :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Scherzavo davvero! :rotfl:


ti prende in parola, occhio ai consigli che dai:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ancora oggi è così, un caffè è un caffè, non è una promessa di scopata.
> Ci sono maschi che vedono solo il lato sessuale del rapporto con una donna.
> Anche a me è sempre capitato di essere fraintesa,anche quando prima di uscire metto in chiaro. Niente da fare, si fanno un viaggio tutto loro. Forse sono stata fortunata a non incontrare mai uno psicopatico


Probabilmente non mi sono ben spiegata. Riprovo. 

Io non penso assolutamente che si facciano un viaggio tutto loro. Ma anzi. Io penso sia un viaggio copartecipato in termini di stereotipi sociali, sostenuti anche dalle donne. 

Penso che certi atteggiamenti femminili co-costruiscano certi viaggi, come quello dell'insistere e magari oltrepassare dei limiti. 

Se un maschio è abituato che su 10 donne 9 dicono no ma intendono sì, statisticamente significa che se una donna dice no intende sì. 

Ci sono pure le vignette a riguardo. Che a me stanno pure ampiamente sul cazzo. Dal dolcemente complicate di sti cazzi al fatto che con le donne o non devi dire niente o devi leggere il loro pensiero. Se sei maschio. 

E sono le donne stesse a nutrire questo genere di immagini. 

La "giusta insistenza" di cui chiedevo riguarda questo. 

La comunicazione maschi e femmine è ancora tutta costruita sulla guerra fra generi. 
Dove la donna ne deve uscire come la persona perbene, che non fa pensieri e azioni sporche. 

Quindi dice no, ma intende sì.
E lascia al maschio l'interpretazione di uno spazio non interpretabile perchè derivante solo da conoscenza. 

Proprio perchè la giusta insistenza non esiste in termini assoluti ma solo in termini individuali. 

Cosa comporta però questo in termini più sociali? 

Che idea di donna le donne stesse portano a giro? 

E io penso che questa sia una responsabilità femminile E maschile. 

Io non penso che i maschi abbiano in testa solo il sesso. Anzi. 
HO più amici maschi che femmine. 

E di sesso se ne parla liberamente. 

Perchè la questione non è il sesso. Ce l'abbiamo tutti in testa. 

Il punto è far finta che se si è persone perbene non si pensa al sesso, perchè se si pensa al sesso si è porci o troie. 

Quel giochetto dei no e dei sì, ruota intorno allo stereotipo della donna perbene. Che al sesso non ci pensa se non su "forzatura" del maschio che è maschio...

Così finisce che lei ne esce "pulita", perbene. 

Ricoprendo il solito ruolo della donna nella società. 

Ruolo che si lega allegramente alla questione del femminicidio. 
Che non l'omicidio di genere. Come lo si vuol far passare. 

MA tutto quell'insieme di condizionamenti, stereotipi, abitudini che posizionano la donna in subalternità. 

Quello che mi infastidisce delle donne è che si lamentano di questa subalternità.
Ma poi la sostengono anche nei piccoli comportamenti e nelle piccole azioni che segnerebbero invece una diversa posizione. Pari al maschio. 

E pari al maschio significa che la giusta insistenza o è condivisa (e serve conoscenza) o non esiste. 

Perchè avere pari dignità significa che entrambi sanno dire SI' e sanno dire NO. 
Senza vergogne, perbenismi e ipocrisie. 

Mi sto spiegando? 

Il mio non era un richiamo all'insistenza maschile. 
La mia intenzione era sottolineare che la comunicazione maschio femmina si costruisce nella chiarezza. E il no che vuol dire sì, non è chiarezza. 

E il solito vecchio gioco del cacciatore e della preda. 

Che è pure un bel gioco. 

Se dichiarato. 

Se non lo è crea solo un sacco di casini, da quelli relazionali a quelli più grossi in cui l'errore di interpretazione porta a situazioni ben più sgradevoli di un caffè scambiato per una scopata che finisce con un vaffanculo.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non c'é. Nel momento in cui qualcuno dice di no ti ha già preso le misure. E chi ti dice di no a prescindere non vale la pena di investirci.


E sono d'accordo io. 

quel che sto tentando di sottolineare è che dietro il giochetto ci sono altri giochetti ben più profondi, anche in termini sociali oltre che relazionali. 

C'è una falsa cessione del potere. 
C'è manipolazione (più o meno condivisa)
Ci sono false idea del desiderio maschile e del desiderio femminile. 

E ci sono immagini di donne e uomini che corrispondono più al mulino bianco e agli unicorni che alla realtà. 

Tutto questo, nel clima sociale di questo ultimo periodo è secondo me una miscela esplosiva. 

Di mio se un maschio mi fa quel giochetto se ne può andare bellamente a fare in culo. 
Solo che i maschi tendenzialmente non lo fanno perchè loro sono maschi!! e un maschio SA quel che vuole. E sa pure quel che vuole la donna. 

E non è vero. 

Che prima di essere maschi o femmine, siamo individui. 

Tutti con le loro insicurezze e sicurezze.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Se un maschio è abituato che su 10 donne 9 dicono no ma intendono sì, statisticamente significa che se una donna dice no intende sì.
> *
> Ci sono pure le vignette a riguardo. Che a me stanno pure ampiamente sul cazzo. Dal dolcemente complicate di sti cazzi al fatto che con le donne o non devi dire niente o devi leggere il loro pensiero. Se sei maschio.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te salvo sull'ultima valutazione.
Le donne, quelle di cui parli, non si lamentano sulla subalternità, ma sul fatto di non avere supremazia.
E' una guerra per l'acquisizione del potere "di genere", non per la parità.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' una guerra per l'acquisizione del potere "di genere", non per la parità.


Rassegnati hanno vinto loro.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Rassegnati hanno vinto loro.


Mi sarei stupito del contrario.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sarei stupito del contrario.


io sarei stupito se avessimo ottenuto un pareggio. Che vinca uno o l'altro è comunque una sconfitta.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Donne e uomini non sono categorie omogenee: una classificazione di genere non basta a definire la persona, anche se si pretende sia sufficiente quando si vuole creare contrapposizione ed acquisire potere in ragione di essa.
> Un no è un no per alcune donne: non tutti gli uomini però hanno l'intuito per comprenderlo.
> Un no invece vuol significare altro in altri casi e con altre donne.
> Da ragazzo ricordo questa mia amica in Calabria.
> ...


Ma guarda...ti ringrazio! 

Hai espresso esattamente la prospettiva che volevo segnalare. In particolare nei grassetti. 

La cosa che come DONNA mi infastidisce tantissimo è l'ipocrisia di cui quel giochetto è permeato. 

Abbiam fatto un lungo discorso su cosa è l'offesa del troia. 
Analizzando la parola non è uscita nessuna offesa specifica. 

Ma l'offesa p esattamente in quel giochetto: ossia come femmina sono perbene se non mi assumo i miei desideri, anche sessuali. Delegando al maschio quella parte. 

Quindi troia offende perchè significa "non perbene". E quindi non assumibile in parità all'interno della società. 
E non assumibile, non dai maschi, ma dalle altre femmine. 

L'onore e la rispettabilità femminile che deriva da secoli di repressione della corporeità femminile. 

Che una donna è rispettabile se dice no. 
E non se dice sì.

Una delle conseguenze è che le donne raramente sanno dire davvero NO. 
E che i maschi non sono educati a sentirsi dire NO. 
E che la comunicazione a riguardo fra maschi e femmine è interrotta e densa di interferenze piene di giudizi di valore sull'individuo.


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leggi leggi.. :rotfl:
> 
> Ammira cosa PUÒ girare nella testa di un uomo..
> 
> Siamo qui apposta.. :rotfl:


Occhei. Non appena ho un attimo di tranquillità cerco il 3d.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

In 16 pagine non si è mai presa in considerazione il NO detto da un uomo. Sbaglio?


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te salvo sull'ultima valutazione.
> Le donne, quelle di cui parli, non si lamentano sulla subalternità, ma sul fatto di non avere supremazia.
> E' una guerra per l'acquisizione del potere "di genere", non per la parità.


Certo che una questione di supremazia. 

Ma mascherata dalla lamentela della subalternità. Senza quella lamentela, quel tipo di supremazia non potrebbe esistere. 

Possiamo chiamarla dominazione dal basso? 
E' una buona descrizione secondo me. Ed è una delle cose più deleterie in termini relazionali. 

E hai ragione, la guerra è per il potere di genere. 

Il punto è che il potere non esiste. In sè. 

Il potere esiste solo nel riconoscimento del potere da parte dei coinvolti. 

La violenza nasce esattamente dal fatto che si vuole in potere che non esiste. 
E siccome non esiste, lo creo attraverso una imposizione. 

Ti voglio sotto di me. E quindi ti prendo e ti scopo a sangue. 

Il punto è che puoi anche scoparmi fino ad uccidermi, ma quel potere non ce l'hai comunque fino a che non te lo riconosco io. Non ti basta l'imposizione di te su di me. 

E' uno dei motivi per cui la violenza è un circolo che si nutre di sè stesso. In escalation. 

Nella violenza domestica è particolarmente evidente. 

Voglio potere. Mi impongo. Ma avendolo imposto non c'è il libero riconoscimento del potere e quindi non sono sicuro del mio potere e devo continuamente ricercarne conferma. L'imposizione crea il dubbio. E allora si sale di livello. Un passo, poi un altro e via così. 
E non basta mai a quel punto. 

Non a caso si arriva ad uccidere se la dinamica non si stoppa. 
Ed è una dinamica che si stoppa solo svelando la questione del potere. 

La sto semplificando molto eh. Ma il succo è questo. 

La questione della violenza, del femminicidio, è strettamente legata a queste componenti. 

Che permeano le relazioni maschio femmina. 

Anche lo stereotipo per cui un maschio cerca sesso, e le femmine amore. 
Per fare un altro esempio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi sono ben spiegata. Riprovo.
> 
> Io non penso assolutamente che si facciano un viaggio tutto loro. Ma anzi. Io penso sia un viaggio copartecipato in termini di stereotipi sociali, sostenuti anche dalle donne.
> 
> ...


 di fondo è una mancanza di rispetto intrinseco in alcuni maschi, che nulla a che vedere col corteggiamento, il gioco cacciatore e preda.

Perché come dici finirebbe col va fanculo. 
certi personaggi non accettano a priori un no e si prendono quello che ritengono loro, intesa come donna di proprietà esclusiva.

Non mi sento di dire che certe azioni femminili sono causa di fraintendimento. Anche perché all'inverso certi equivoci nascono di rado.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In 16 pagine non si è mai presa in considerazione il NO detto da un uomo. Sbaglio?


E quanti uomini dicono di no? 

Io ne ho trovati pochissimi. E li ho adorati tutti.  

Ma NO. 
Non no. 

D'altra parte se l'uomo è tendenzialmente un maiale, schiavo del cazzo e succube della figa, nell'immaginario anche femminile...che spazio hanno i no dei maschi? 

Si pensa ancora che il cazzo sia una cosa facile


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In 16 pagine non si è mai presa in considerazione il NO detto da un uomo. Sbaglio?


 una donna se riceve un rifiuto, non si espone più


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di fondo è una mancanza di rispetto intrinseco in alcuni maschi, che nulla a che vedere col corteggiamento, il gioco cacciatore e preda.
> 
> Perché come dici finirebbe col va fanculo.
> certi personaggi non accettano a priori un no e si prendono quello che ritengono loro, intesa come donna di proprietà esclusiva.
> ...


Quindi insomma, siam sempre vittime dei maschiacci succubi del cazzo? 

Una parte di responsabilità e compartecipazione nella chiarezza comunicativa fra maschi e femmine non ci spetta in quanto femmine? 

La responsabilità è dei maschi? 

E, mi chiedo, chi ha insegnato a quei maschi che non sanno accettare i no, a non accettare in no? 
Sono nati così? tarati di natura?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una donna se riceve un rifiuto, non si espone più


Oddio non ne sarei così sicura


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E quanti uomini dicono di no?
> 
> Io ne ho trovati pochissimi. E li ho adorati tutti.
> 
> ...


Io ad esempio. Ho detto NO variate volte. A volte perchè fedele ed in una relazione a volte perchè non interessato alla persona, ne fisicamente ne mentalmente.

Quello che non concepisco è pensare che la libertà sessuale che in genere i maschi hanno sia un parametro negativo e/o sminuitivo quando questo dovrebbe essere il punto di arrivo, culturalmente, del genere femminile. 
Il sesso piace a tutti. Uomini e donne. Punto.

Che poi ci siano uomini ( e donne ) che si farebbero anche un palo della luce.... è un altro discorso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oddio non ne sarei così sicura


ma difatti..... anzi.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una donna se riceve un rifiuto, non si espone più


ti assicuro che non è cosi. Anzi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma guarda...ti ringrazio!
> 
> Hai espresso esattamente la prospettiva che volevo segnalare. In particolare nei grassetti.
> 
> ...


 vorrei ma non posso per poi capitolare. Non saprei quanto oggi è applicabile. Non ne conosco di donne così.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una donna se riceve un rifiuto, non si espone più


ma perchè generalizzi?  

Non è vero in termini assoluti. Lo è in termini generali. 
Ma non è così in modo assoluto. 

Le facogere che fanno? 
Sono bestie rare?


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vorrei ma non posso per poi capitolare. Non saprei quanto oggi è applicabile. Non ne conosco di donne così.


Io sì.

Sono quelle che hanno le mutande bagnate la prima sera, ma aspettano la terza perchè così si conoscono, per dire :facepalm:

E il punto non è aspettare, il punto è far finta che sia diverso da quello che è. 

Ora devo correre al lavoro...ma di esempi ce ne sono a bizzeffe. 


E il giochetto l'ha descritto bene danny, lo scaricare responsabilità in virtà dell'immagine di perbene. 
E allora serve l'ammore per fare una chiavata. 

Salvo poi accorgersi che era un calesse. 

Sono condizionamenti profondi. 

E il mio intento non è colpevolizzare nessuno. 

Ma guardarci mi piacerebbe 

Perchè la relazione maschio- femmina è una dinamica, e se non si guarda la dinamica si finisce solo a cercare colpevoli e vittime. E la cosa non è per niente così lineare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi insomma, siam sempre vittime dei maschiacci succubi del cazzo?
> 
> Una parte di responsabilità e compartecipazione nella chiarezza comunicativa fra maschi e femmine non ci spetta in quanto femmine?
> 
> ...


Non è essere succubi, per me riamne sempre un discorso di rispetto. 
Perché se così fosse anche la minigonna dà un messaggio, che passa come invito. Io la indoso perché mi piace e sò che attira il maschio.
E non solo perché mi piace, e questo lo sappiamo tutti.


Parlo per me , io certi vestiti in certi contesti non li indosso perché so che comunicherei disponibilità. Perché so che ci sono maschi ai quali non è stato insegnato il rispetto per il corpo della donna. L'educazione parrte dalla famiglia e frana nel contesto delle amicizie anche.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io ad esempio. Ho detto NO variate volte. A volte perchè fedele ed in una relazione a volte perchè non interessato alla persona, ne fisicamente ne mentalmente.
> 
> *Quello che non concepisco è pensare che la libertà sessuale che in genere i maschi hanno sia un parametro negativo e/o sminuitivo quando questo dovrebbe essere il punto di arrivo, culturalmente, del genere femminile.
> Il sesso piace a tutti. Uomini e donne. Punto.*
> ...


E io sono pienamente d'accordo con te. 

Il punto è che una donna perbene non lo dice che le piace il cazzo. E lo stesso vale per i maschi eh. 
Solo che ai maschi si fa qualche concessione in più. 

Ma le persone perbene...il sesso lo fanno in intimità!!! 

Detto male, sono di corsa, spero si capisca lo stesso quel che intendo

buon pomeriggio a tutti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè la relazione maschio- femmina è una dinamica, e se non si guarda la dinamica si finisce solo a cercare colpevoli e vittime.


:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oddio non ne sarei così sicura


 dici? non si sentirebbero umiliate


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non è cosi. Anzi...


 hanno perso dignità


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hanno perso dignità


Perchè? Perchè se lo fa un uomo è considerato il gioco delle parti e se lo fa una donna è senza dignità?

Se desideri una persona cerchi di conquistarla. Che tu sia donna uomo, etero o omosessuale. I limiti sono solo culturali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma perchè generalizzi?
> 
> Non è vero in termini assoluti. Lo è in termini generali.
> Ma non è così in modo assoluto.
> ...


 hai ragione, come vedi io mi aspetto anche da una donna un limite nell'esporsi


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dici? non si sentirebbero umiliate


Proprio perchè non riescOno a credere che proprio a loro viene detto di no si incapponiscono, magari per poi vantarsi della conquista difficile.
Ne conosco di donne cosi
Per me inconcepibile ma io non prendo mai nemmeno l'iniziativa


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutti con le loro insicurezze e sicurezze.


D'accordissimo con il resto, con quanto ho quotato no. E Basta. Ho 40 anni, ne ho le palle piene di lavorare per far si che la gente acquisti consapevolezza di ciò che vuole realmente. Che io dai miei autoinganni son dovuto uscire da solo, con fatica e strappandomi di dosso tutti i posti comodi tipo forum e dintorni, mettermi in gioco e vincere. Con fatica. Se non sai quel che vuoi da me non aspettarti indulgenza, mai. Solo persone risolte, grazie. E un godfather se ti avanza


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè? Perchè se lo fa un uomo è considerato il gioco delle parti e se lo fa una donna è senza dignità?
> 
> *Se desideri una persona cerchi di conquistarla*. Che tu sia donna uomo, etero o omosessuale. I limiti sono solo culturali.


Però questo è diverso che non fermarsi davanti a un NO.
Cerchi di conquistarmi se capisci che da parte mia c'è un interesse a frequentarti e conoscerti
Se è chiaro il mio no, il desiderio di conquista diventa inopportuno. Per questo il no dovrebbe essere chiaro e spesso o non lo è o non viene percepito così


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè? Perchè se lo fa un uomo è considerato il gioco delle parti e se lo fa una donna è senza dignità?
> 
> Se desideri una persona cerchi di conquistarla. Che tu sia donna uomo, etero o omosessuale. I limiti sono solo culturali.


no semplicemente se dici di no, diretto, per me è no. Uomo o donna che sia.

Ci sta il corteggiamento, se mi interessa lo cerco (ahimè sarebbe stato meglio non farlo), ma se una volta chiarite le mie intenzioni c'è un no, io mi fermo. Ci sono anche uomini che se ci si espone si imbarazzano e si bloccano. Non sono pronti


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Proprio perchè non riescOno a credere che proprio a loro viene detto di no si incapponiscono, magari per poi vantarsi della conquista difficile.
> Ne conosco di donne cosi
> Per me inconcepibile ma io non prendo mai nemmeno l'iniziativa


 io sono qui ancora che mi pento di aver preso l'iniziativa:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei. Non appena ho un attimo di tranquillità cerco il 3d.


Vai tranquilla.. 
Vedrai che su 100 maschi, una gran fretta mi avrebbe dato del coglione a non azzardare :rotfl:
(È anche un bel po' di femmine, diciamocelo..  )

Sono vocine che se le lasci parlare ti stupiscono

È poi.. anche noi maschietti siamo bravi a camuffare


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E quanti uomini dicono di no?
> 
> Io ne ho trovati pochissimi. E li ho adorati tutti.
> 
> ...


Eh beh.. è un discorso un po' avventuroso questo..

Nel senso che se fossi come Gabriel Garko sarei un uomo adorabilissimo, perché direi di no 25 volte alla settimana (tanto ho quelle altre 25 che gli dico si)...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no semplicemente se dici di no, diretto, per me è no. Uomo o donna che sia.
> 
> Ci sta il corteggiamento, se mi interessa lo cerco (ahimè sarebbe stato meglio non farlo), ma se una volta chiarite le mie intenzioni c'è un no, io mi fermo. Ci sono anche uomini che se ci si espone si imbarazzano e si bloccano. Non sono pronti


pfffff. Sai quanti no ho ricevuto che poi sono diventati si? .... ed io non insisto mai. Cambio la prospettiva.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però questo è diverso che non fermarsi davanti a un NO.
> Cerchi di conquistarmi se capisci che da parte mia c'è un interesse a frequentarti e conoscerti
> Se è chiaro il mio no, il desiderio di conquista diventa inopportuno. Per questo il no dovrebbe essere chiaro e spesso o non lo è o non viene percepito così


Certo. Era chiaro. Non sono un violento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pfffff. Sai quanti no ho ricevuto che poi sono diventati si? .... ed io non insisto mai. Cambio la prospettiva.


cambi l'angolazione?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè? Perchè se lo fa un uomo è considerato il gioco delle parti e se lo fa una donna è senza dignità?
> 
> Se desideri una persona cerchi di conquistarla. Che tu sia donna uomo, etero o omosessuale. I limiti sono solo culturali.


Se desideri una persona non cerchi di conquistarla, la corteggi. Corteggiare una persona è ben diverso dall'essere gentili mantenendosi in quella zona grigia dove non c'è rischio. Anche perché la reiterazione di comportamenti gentili senza corteggiamento costituisce una stucchevole melassa del cazzo. Dove l'insistenza diventa fastidiosa. Io tutte le volte che ho corteggiato una persona Ho sempre messo in chiaro che mi interessava, non me ne fotteva un cazzo di essere amici e, nella denegata ipotesi in cui lei mi proponeva l'amicizia, se la pigliava bellamente nel culo. Poi se essere corteggiati viene accettato, possono cambiare regole di ingaggio, prospettive, tempistiche, modalità ma secondo me tutta questa storia dell' insistenza fastidiosa deriva da persone che corteggiano senza corteggiare per non esporsi. E che reiterano comportamenti equivoci. *Quella* è l'insistenza che dà fastidio.
Io se incontro una donna che mi piace la invito a uscire a dritto e da soli. Non creo occasioni per vederci che sembra che ci siamo visti per caso. Visti per caso un cazzo. Sono uscito con te perché volevo te e volevo uscire con te. E se i nostri tempi non combaciano, non ci vedo niente di male nel fatto che io possa raffreddarmi perdere interesse e cercare un giocattolo nuovo. Siamo adulti. E gli adulti normalmente si mettono in gioco.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è essere succubi, per me riamne sempre un discorso di rispetto.
> Perché se così fosse anche la minigonna dà un messaggio, che passa come invito. Io la indoso perché mi piace e sò che attira il maschio.
> E non solo perché mi piace, e questo lo sappiamo tutti.
> 
> ...


E la famiglia dove si radica?

Perchè il mio discorso ruota intorno a quel punto lì. 

Sto parlando di certi giochetti, dove invece di giocare la relazione, si gioca una guerra di potere. Spesso inconsapevole, e altrettanto spesso mascherata di innamoramento e amore. DA ambo le parti eh. 
Che poi diventano disastri domestici. Che qui si leggono, per dire. 

Perchè sono giochetti che non puntano al gioco ma puntano all'acquisizione di potere. 
Potere non dichiarato. Fra l'altro. 


Io penso che se non ci si rende consapevoli di quel che sta sotto alla giusta insistenza, per continuare ad usare lo stesso esempio, non se ne esce. 

Perchè la giusta insistenza la decide chi? Quale è il potere che gioca la femmina in una cosa così semplice e quale è quello che gioca un uomo? 

Eco per un caffè. Lui ci prova. 
La giusta insistenza va bene per farmi sentire lusingata, ma superato un certo limite, che non si sa perchè variabile, diventa mancanza di rispetto. E mi sento in diritto di incazzarmi. 

E chi decide tutto questo? 

Perchè poi sono queste le cose che si insegnano. In famiglia e muovendosi nella società. 

Personalmente penso che autoeliminarsi in quanto donne dalle immagini di donna che ci sono nella società sia semplicemente delegare, per l'ennesima volta al maschio, oneri e onori. 

Mentre io penso che sia insieme che le cose si costruiscono. 
Specialmente in termini di immagini. 

Sto ovviamente semplificando di molto. E usando un esempio basico...potrei usare l'esempio di quelle che la davano solo dopo il terzo appuntamento, perchè la prima sera fa troia. :facepalm::facepalm:E poi perchè se gliela fai sospirare un po' è meglio. Ma non troppo perchè se no fai la profumiera. 

Perchè mai lui dovrebbe sospirare? 
Cosa sto giocando? 

Un discorso è giocarci insieme. Consensualmente. E in modo condiviso. 
E questo significa che si parte da un piano di chiarezza e potere messo al centro. 

E allora possiamo fare tutto quello che ci viene in mente. 

Ma giocare di nascosto, per facciata e perbenismo, non lo condivido. 
Prima di tutto perchè leva libertà. Sia ai maschi sia alle femmine. 

E penso che le donne in questo abbiano la loro parte di responsabilità.

Nella creazione di un clima di guerra di potere dove poi i più fragili diventano vittime e  carnefici. 

E allora la minigonna smette di essere un vestito e diventa un pretesto. O uno strumento di potere. Come un burqa, ma a rovescio. 

Concordo con te sul fatto che non avere consapevolezza del fatto che il corpo delle donne è visto come un invito, è rischioso. 
Ma il corpo delle donne è prima di tutto in mano alle donne. 

e non è diventato un invito da un giorno con l'altro. 
E' stato premio e punizione. 

E lo è anche adesso, se è per quello. Anche in relazioni intime e dove ci dovrebbe essere condivisione. 

La cosa simpatica....per modo di dire, è che quel premio o quella punizione non vengono praticamente mai esplicitati. E quindi si racconta le varie scuse per non affrontare il fatto che il corpo e il desiderio da terreno di condivisione sono diventati terreno di guerra. 

LA violenza, prima che diventare agito esplosivo nasce e cresce...e si nutre. 

Io sto sostenendo che tutta una serie di stereotipi repressivi la nutrano. E che se ne vedano le conseguenze.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai ragione, come vedi io mi aspetto anche da una donna un limite nell'esporsi


Perchè una donna dovrebbe avere un limite nell'esporsi? 

E' vero che c'è questo limite eh. Mica che no. 

Come raramente le donne corteggiano un uomo. 

Ma la cosa che incuriosisce me, è il perchè. Da dove viene. 

Sono limiti interni e nel dna di una donna o sono produzioni culturali di cui neanche si riesce a risalire l'origine? 

Chi ha stabilito quei canoni di giusto o sbagliato?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che se non ci si rende consapevoli di quel che sta sotto alla giusta insistenza, per continuare ad usare lo stesso esempio, non se ne esce.
> .


Ci sta, secondo me, un meccanismo pericolosetto, che sostanzialmente dice che se io (donna) ti dico no, tu dovresti IGNORARE il mio no e insistere

Perché in fondo al cinema con te ci sono venuta (occhio a accettare inviti al cinema)

Perché in fondo mi son pure messa la gonna corta (occhio a metter le gonne corte)

Perché in fondo rido tanto quando mi fai le battute sceme (occhio a ridere di battute sceme)

Perché in fondo se non lo capisci che devi insistere sei "un coglione" che delle donne non capisci un cazzo, poiché IO, se tu insistevi, quel bacio quella sera te lo avrei dato eccome, è forse ti avrei dato anche di più

Coglione! 

Ora.. una struttura relazionale che si basa sul "non credere" ai no della donna (vedi i vari perché in fondo.. di cui sopra..) secondo me è una struttura pericolosa, dalla quale io personalmente, giusto per non sbagliarmi, ho preso le mie belle distanze da mo


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come raramente le donne corteggiano un uomo.


Nemmeno troppo raramente.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con il resto, con quanto ho quotato no. E Basta. Ho 40 anni, ne ho le palle piene di lavorare per far si che la gente acquisti consapevolezza di ciò che vuole realmente. Che io dai miei autoinganni son dovuto uscire da solo, con fatica e strappandomi di dosso tutti i posti comodi tipo forum e dintorni, mettermi in gioco e vincere. Con fatica. Se non sai quel che vuoi da me non aspettarti indulgenza, mai. Solo persone risolte, grazie. E un godfather se ti avanza


Una cosa che ho imparato a mie spese è che non si può aiutare chi non si aiuta. 
Oltre ad essere uno "spreco" di energia è anche una forma della vessazione. 

La consapevolezza è poi un percorso in solitaria. Necessariamente. Gli altri se proprio sono specchi. 
Ci si può fare compagnia. Ma nulla di più. 
E' l'ognun per sè. E porta in posti che neanche a raccontarli possono essere condivisi. 

Se va proprio tanto di culo, ogni tanto si incontra qualcuno che ha paesaggi dell'anima simili. 
E allora è una ricchezza. 
Ma è roba proprio rara. 

Tutto questo però secondo me non c'entra con le sicurezze e con le insicurezze. 
Sapere cosa si vuole non significa non avere insicurezze, non avere dubbi. 

Io penso che sapere cosa si vuole significhi farsi carico anche del proprio non sapere. 
Non vomitarlo addosso all'altro trasformato in aspettative e richieste. 

Ecco. In questo senso sono d'accordo con te. 
Se non sai cosa vuoi da me, che è poi cosa vuoi PER te, lasciam stare che è meglio. 
E' un disastro annunciato. Oltre che una immane perdita di tempo ed energia. 

Ma se quel che metti sul piatto è una proposta di ricerca comune, in cui entrambi si mettono in gioco nelle loro insicurezze, fragilità oltre che nelle certezze, se in gioco c'è la messa in discussione delle sicurezze del conosciuto, allora la cosa mi può diventare interessante. 

Personalmente le troppe certezze mi fanno alzare le antenne. 
Spesso le certezze sono difese, zone di rifugio dalla Vita. 
E trovo molto più indicativo il come vengono trattate le incertezze invece. 
Se a testa alta, senza vergogne e tabù, con fierezza e stabilità, anche nell'instabilità, oppure spiagnucolando/urlando e aggrappandosi in cerca di ricette preconfezionate. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Sicuramente, adesso come adesso, non mi impelagherei in situazioni dove sono presenti con me persone che non sanno giocare col potere. 
Che sia sesso, amicizia o affetto. 


ps: godfather da bere?


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sta, secondo me, un meccanismo pericolosetto, che sostanzialmente dice che se io (donna) ti dico no, tu dovresti IGNORARE il mio no e insistere
> 
> Perché in fondo al cinema con te ci sono venuta (occhio a accettare inviti al cinema)
> 
> ...


Esattamente 

Solo, al posto di struttura relazionale, io sostituirei credo sociale. Stereotipo. 
Che è secondo me talmente radicato da non essere neanche ben presente alla consapevolezza.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nemmeno troppo raramente.


Intendevo apertamente. 

Ma hai ragione. Nemmeno troppo raramente. 

Rimanendo sulle generalizzazioni, è comunque più diffuso il corteggiamento maschile di quello femminile. 

Per come la vivo io, corteggiare è una cosa proprio divertente. 
E buona parte del divertimento riguarda anche una certa perversione dei ruoli nel corteggiamento. :carneval:
Ma sono pochi i maschi che ci sanno giocare in modo naturale...


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè una donna dovrebbe avere un limite nell'esporsi?
> 
> E' vero che c'è questo limite eh. Mica che no.
> 
> ...


il limite chi se lo dà e per pudore/ vergogna e per non creare eccessiva confidenza che potrebbe far sfuggire di mano le situazioni.
Per quanto mi riguarda i limiti sono di autodifesa.
Questo tenere le distanze vuol dire creare un confine pper limitare gli eccessi.
Non sono intresechi nella persona, c'è chi se lo pone chi no. La società le impone, certamente, attraverso i giudizi.

Ti faccio un esempio, dove lavoro sono tutti uomini,anni fa si faceva la cena di Natale.io non ero ancora sposata, non venivo invitata perché unica donna. Ci rimasi male e lo dissi. Conseguenza una cena con famiglie, una tra colleghi maschi.
Dopo sposata, l'invito per la cena tra maschi fu estesa a mio marito.
Stiamo parlando di 30 anni fa.
Limiti, dettati da loro perché si sentivano a disagio ad affrontare alcuni discorsi.
Ora guardandomi intorno le cose sono cambiate, c'è molta più apertura e purtroppo anche maggiore mancanza di rispetto, negli ambienti lavorativi e anche fuori ci si rivolge a tutti malamente.
Io i limiti li vedo anche come una forma di considerazione dell'altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se va proprio tanto di culo, ogni tanto si incontra qualcuno che ha paesaggi dell'anima simili.
> E allora è una ricchezza.
> Ma è roba proprio rara.


Vero. E te li porti appresso e fai clan. Almeno io faccio cosí


ipazia ha detto:


> Spesso le certezze sono difese, zone di rifugio dalla Vita.
> E trovo molto più indicativo il come vengono trattate le incertezze invece.
> Se a testa alta, senza vergogne e tabù, con fierezza e stabilità, anche nell'instabilità, oppure spiagnucolando/urlando e aggrappandosi in cerca di ricette preconfezionate.
> 
> Non so se mi spiego.


Perfettamente, ma una volta che sei strutturato e che ti piaci, le incertezze di cui parli tu Sono al massimo cotone avvolto intorno all'acciaio (cit.). Ammortizzano ma non sposta nulla.


ipazia ha detto:


> Sicuramente, adesso come adesso, non mi impelagherei in situazioni dove sono presenti con me persone che non sanno giocare col potere.
> Che sia sesso, amicizia o affetto.
> 
> 
> ps: godfather da bere?


La vita non è una Spy Story: col potere ci si gioca solo se c'è un piano, un obiettivo. Altrimenti finisci a fare la figura dell'utente autorevole (tm) che nella vita reale non conta un cazzo. Il potere serve a fare le cose.
P.s. yes, of course.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E buona parte del divertimento riguarda anche una certa perversione dei ruoli nel corteggiamento. :carneval:
> Ma sono pochi i maschi che ci sanno giocare in modo naturale...


Uno dei vantaggi dell'invecchiare. Certe cose si imparano. Capisci che é più divertente giocare per giocare che puntare al risultato


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente
> 
> Solo, al posto di struttura relazionale, io sostituirei credo sociale. Stereotipo.
> Che è secondo me talmente radicato da non essere neanche ben presente alla consapevolezza.


È sociale come ben precisi.

È può pure essere divertente giocarci, anche a rovescio

Assume connotati di pericolosità (secondo me) quando è calato in una struttura relazionale, perché è una struttura che si replica pericolosamente nel rapporto a vari livelli, spesso nella più completa inconsapevolezza

Quel tale che mi racconto' l'aneddoto concluse ridendo con me con la morale che le donne (vedere bene : Tutte le donne, non QUELLA DONNA) vanno martellate.

Anni dopo ripensavo a quel martellare, e lo accoppiavo con inquietudine a quanto mi disse un amico (diciamo così) una volta nello spogliatoio della scuola superiore, (allora un famoso playboy della scuola) che rivolgendosi a me mi disse, per spiegare il suo successo: "le donne vanno PICCHIATE"

Martellare... Picchiare... 
Mi suonarono anni dopo come strane assonanze di stereotipo


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vai tranquilla..
> Vedrai che su 100 maschi, una gran fretta mi avrebbe dato del coglione a non azzardare :rotfl:
> (È anche un bel po' di femmine, diciamocelo..  )
> 
> ...


Appena trovato e riletto. Ecco... Abbiamo percezioni proprio differenti  

Io ci ho colto che quasi tutti hanno colto l'aspetto se vogliamo più  "leggero", e hanno lasciato la questione in un contesto scherzoso  

Parlo del tuo 3d ovviamente: mica che dallo scherzo non si passi mai ad altro piano.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Appena trovato e riletto. Ecco... Abbiamo percezioni proprio differenti
> 
> Io ci ho colto che quasi tutti hanno colto l'aspetto se vogliamo più  "leggero", e hanno lasciato la questione in un contesto scherzoso
> 
> Parlo del tuo 3d ovviamente: mica che dallo scherzo non si passi mai ad altro piano.


Ma hai letto benissimo.. anche la mia "apertura" era scherzosa...

Io credo che certe "voci" di noi riescano ad esprimersi se trovano il giusto "ambiente" mentre in contesti diversi se ne stanno belle zitte

Per esempio...
Quante donne dicon che gli piace il cazzo? (IL CAZZO in genere, non il cazzo del marito, attenzione :carneval: )

Se apri un 3d scherzoso praticamente tutte

Se parli molto seria e concentrata, quella"voce" resta bella zitta, assai spesso, oppure si esprime con malcelato imbarazzo

In fondo.. il famoso detto: "ridendo e scherzando si dicono tante verità" non l'ho inventato io..


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sta, secondo me, un meccanismo pericolosetto, che sostanzialmente dice che se io (donna) ti dico no, tu dovresti IGNORARE il mio no e insistere
> 
> Perché in fondo al cinema con te ci sono venuta (occhio a accettare inviti al cinema)
> 
> ...


Su questo posso rispondere con un esempio mio.Amico di vecchia data da anni non ci si vede. Ci si ricontatta su fb, ci si vede per un caffè. Poi serie di messaggini, capisco dove vuole andare a parare e parlo chiaro anzi di più. Non mi interessa, ripetuto tantissimi volte. Evito di ripetere il caffè per chiarire la mia posizione. Insiste per  con messaggini affettuosi. Ad un certo punto mi incazzo e la risposta è stata "pensavo che prima o poi avresti ceduto".
Eppure mi ero spiegata benissimo, non ha importanza, lui pensava che.......


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma hai letto benissimo.. anche la mia "apertura" era scherzosa...
> 
> Io credo che certe "voci" di noi riescano ad esprimersi se trovano il giusto "ambiente" mentre in contesti diversi se ne stanno belle zitte
> 
> ...


Boh. E' da mo che ho sostituito la parola  "piacere" con  "volere", o "interessare". Che a piacermi, mi piacciono tante cose. Poi non è detto che le voglia tutte  

Il tuo e' un discorso secondo me fuorviante. Non è che se dico di no a uno, allora non mi piace il cazzo. Sento spesso dire "tradisco perché il cazzo mi piace". O la figa (voi uomini, lo ammetto, siete senz'altro più basici, in linea generale  ).
Ma insomma, credo anche che siamo ben altro, quando INTERESSIAMO, da un cazzo o da una figa. Che comunque all'atto non devono mancare, anzi.

Personalmente e' anche da mo che il cazzo non mi interessa, al pari del fatto che mi piacciono i cani di razza alano, ma al momento non mi interessa averne uno. Dovrà capitarmene uno che valga l'interesse, so che suona strano ma è così.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E quanti uomini dicono di no?
> 
> Io ne ho trovati pochissimi. E li ho adorati tutti.
> 
> ...


Hai descritto il potere sessuale, che generalmente si attribuisce in misura maggiore alla donna fino a (circa) 40/50 anni.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una donna se riceve un rifiuto, non si espone più


Idem come sopra.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io ad esempio. Ho detto NO variate volte. A volte perchè fedele ed in una relazione a volte perchè non interessato alla persona, ne fisicamente ne mentalmente.
> 
> Quello che non concepisco è pensare che la libertà sessuale che in genere i maschi hanno sia un parametro negativo e/o sminuitivo *quando questo dovrebbe essere il punto di arrivo, culturalmente, del genere femminile. *
> Il sesso piace a tutti. Uomini e donne. Punto.
> ...


Se il punto di arrivo fosse la parità, indubbiamente.
Ma se è la supremazia di genere, il potere sessuale non lo si aliena così facilmente.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma perchè generalizzi?
> 
> Non è vero in termini assoluti. Lo è in termini generali.
> Ma non è così in modo assoluto.
> ...


Per mia esperienza sì.
Non ne ho mai incontrata una.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè la relazione maschio- femmina è una dinamica, e se non si guarda la dinamica si finisce solo a cercare colpevoli e vittime. E la cosa non è per niente così lineare.


Esattamente.
E' solitamente una dinamica che non ricerca la conoscenza dell'altro, ma definisce strategie di relazione per assumerne il controllo o lo spazio che si desidera nella coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Su questo posso rispondere con un esempio mio.Amico di vecchia data da anni non ci si vede. Ci si ricontatta su fb, ci si vede per un caffè. Poi serie di messaggini, capisco dove vuole andare a parare e parlo chiaro anzi di più. Non mi interessa, ripetuto tantissimi volte. Evito di ripetere il caffè per chiarire la mia posizione. Insiste per  con messaggini affettuosi. Ad un certo punto mi incazzo e la risposta è stata "pensavo che prima o poi avresti ceduto".
> Eppure mi ero spiegata benissimo, non ha importanza, lui pensava che.......


Eh infatti.. Perché come è stato scritto, è proprio la struttura sociale diffusa che fa si che escano queste situazioni.

Ed è gente normalissima, non pazzi che girano le strade con il machete in mano (questo è il clamoroso) come ci si potrebbe pure aspettare

Esempi come il tuo, da maschio, che parla con maschi ma stando " tra maschi" (che non è uguale come parlare con un maschio da femmina) te ne potrei fare centinaia

Anche scioccanti, volendo scioccarsi

Ricordo un tale con cui avevo rapporto di lavoro, che ad esempio avrebbe detto a colpo sicuro che OGNI donna che fosse iscritta in un posto come questo, è chiaramente in cerca di cazzo.

Ho scritto CHIARAMENTE , non forse.. 

E questo.. solo per il fatto che è iscritta e scrive in un forum tipo questo

Non sto parlando di marziani, ma di persone normali, tranquille, rispettabili e di buone maniere.

E di certezze che danno come assodate e fuori discussione.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. E' da mo che ho sostituito la parola  "piacere" con  "volere", o "interessare". Che a piacermi, mi piacciono tante cose. Poi non è detto che le voglia tutte
> 
> Il tuo e' un discorso secondo me fuorviante. Non è che se dico di no a uno, allora non mi piace il cazzo. Sento spesso dire "tradisco perché il cazzo mi piace". O la figa (voi uomini, lo ammetto, siete senz'altro più basici, in linea generale  ).
> Ma insomma, credo anche che siamo ben altro, quando INTERESSIAMO, da un cazzo o da una figa. Che comunque all'atto non devono mancare, anzi.
> ...


Non ho capito, scusa.. cosa ci trovi di fuorviante?
L'esempio del cazzo?

Possiamo cambiarlo eventualmente.. perché il cazzo era una scusa solo per dire che in diversi ambiti e contesti, alcune voci di noi tacciono, (o se parlano, lo fanno con molti freni) mentre in altri ambiti parlano con più scioltezza...

E l''ambiente leggero favorisce alcune voci (in alcuni)

Prendi "maremma maiala" ad esempio.. dove alcune voci si liberano, diversamente da altri contesti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se desideri una persona non cerchi di conquistarla, la corteggi. Corteggiare una persona è ben diverso dall'essere gentili mantenendosi in quella zona grigia dove non c'è rischio. Anche perché la reiterazione di comportamenti gentili senza corteggiamento costituisce una stucchevole melassa del cazzo. Dove l'insistenza diventa fastidiosa. Io tutte le volte che ho corteggiato una persona Ho sempre messo in chiaro che mi interessava, non me ne fotteva un cazzo di essere amici e, nella denegata ipotesi in cui lei mi proponeva l'amicizia, se la pigliava bellamente nel culo. Poi se essere corteggiati viene accettato, possono cambiare regole di ingaggio, prospettive, tempistiche, modalità ma secondo me tutta questa storia dell' insistenza fastidiosa deriva da persone che corteggiano senza corteggiare per non esporsi. E che reiterano comportamenti equivoci. *Quella* è l'insistenza che dà fastidio.
> Io se incontro una donna che mi piace la invito a uscire a dritto e da soli. Non creo occasioni per vederci che sembra che ci siamo visti per caso. Visti per caso un cazzo. Sono uscito con te perché volevo te e volevo uscire con te. E se i nostri tempi non combaciano, non ci vedo niente di male nel fatto che io possa raffreddarmi perdere interesse e cercare un giocattolo nuovo. Siamo adulti. E gli adulti normalmente si mettono in gioco.


Non sono d'accordo. Sorry. Se desidero una persona non la corteggio. Io medioevo è finito da un pezzo. Provo a fareo in modo che mi conosca a fondo e che anche lei inizi a desiderare me. Tutto tranne che insistenza fastidiosa. 

I due di picche li abbiamo presi tutti ma a differenza della maggior parte dei miei amici single in esco in caccia provandoci con tutte quindi i miei sono veramente pochi.

Anzi... ti aggiungo che, io, in genere, non pago nemmeno per le donne quando esco. Lo trovo un insulto a loro e non mi considero un portafoglio con le gambe. Offrire è una mia scelta, non un dovere.  Sono uscito con una 40enne domenica sera....e non ha nemmeno fatto il gesto di prendere il portafoglio. Visto che aveva preso solo una sprite me ne sono fregato ma non mi rivede di certo.

Magari si fa una volta per uno, magari oggi offro io e domani offri tu, magari tu sei in difficoltà ed io no per cui non è un problema... etc etc... ma non è dovuto!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cambi l'angolazione?


Ci sono tanti di modi di farsi piacere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *Se il punto di arrivo fosse la parità, indubbiamente.*


Dovrebbe esserlo. La supremazia di genere o di specie è un concetto che, in quanto io vegan, non digerisco molto. Sorry.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no semplicemente se dici di no, diretto, per me è no. Uomo o donna che sia.
> 
> Ci sta il corteggiamento, se mi interessa lo cerco (ahimè sarebbe stato meglio non farlo), ma se una volta chiarite le mie intenzioni c'è un no, io mi fermo. Ci sono anche uomini che se ci si espone si imbarazzano e si bloccano. Non sono pronti


Non lo so.
C'è un momento giusto per tutto, anche per dichiararsi.
Se parliamo di tradimenti, sono sicuro che mia moglie avrebbe opposto un no in altri momenti della sua vita.
Come sono sicuro che alcuni no che ho ricevuto avrebbero potuto essere dei sì se mi fossi fatto avanti in altre situazioni.
Ci sono inoltre relazioni che nascono lentamente, altre in cui l'attrazione è immediata.
Per mia moglie ci volle un anno perché mi accorgessi di lei e mi piacesse.
Per la mia amante dell'epoca l'attrazione fu immediata: mi bastò vederla in costume da bagno sgambato, e nonaveva ancora detto una parola.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> *C'è un momento giusto per tutto, anche per dichiararsi.*
> Se parliamo di tradimenti, sono sicuro che mia moglie avrebbe opposto un no in altri momenti della sua vita.
> Come sono sicuro che alcuni no che ho ricevuto avrebbero potuto essere dei sì se mi fossi fatto avanti in altre situazioni.
> ...


E' giusto un problema di prospettiva.


----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ho capito, scusa.. cosa ci trovi di fuorviante?
> L'esempio del cazzo?
> 
> Possiamo cambiarlo eventualmente.. perché il cazzo era una scusa solo per dire che in diversi ambiti e contesti, alcune voci di noi tacciono, (o se parlano, lo fanno con molti freni) mentre in altri ambiti parlano con più scioltezza...
> ...


Boh... Non leggo la "maremma" 

Per il resto la "fuorvianza" l'ho sentita nella affermazione per cui scherzando il cazzo piace, mentre parlando più seriamente si ha più imbarazzo a dirlo. Non è così. Oramai non credo imbarazzi nessuna, più che altro non è vero che tutti i cazzi debbano piacere. Perché altrimenti  (e qui mi collego alla violenza) la cosa, applicata, funzionerebbe più o meno così:

"Mi hai detto di no? SICURAMENTE sei gay, o lesbica". Che se uno lo e', lo e' non certo perché ha detto di no a me.
Eppure quante volte  (specialmente se e' un uomo a rifiutare) lo si e' sentito dire... Un aspetto della violenza e' proprio quello di non accettare un rifiuto, e quando proprio va accettato non è mai quello che e'.

Non vai a letto con me, che sono tuo marito / moglie? Frigida /o.
Non accondiscendi alla vacanza coi miei parenti? Asociale.
Non metti acqua sul fuoco quando si litiga? Guerrafondaio.

Certo. Sono risposte che, in sé, potrebbero anche essere esplicative del caso concreto. Troppo spesso però si piglia l'ipotesi che meglio riesce ad appiccicare all'altro il problema. E questo meccanismo, quando in un modo o nell'altro riesce a prendere credibilità in chi lo subisce (nel senso che chi lo subisce e' indotto sempre e comunque a rimediarvi) e' una base di violenza.

Vado a letto col marito per non essere frigida.
Vado in vacanza coi parenti per non essere asociale.
Smorzo i litigi per non essere guerrafondaia.

Poi in questi "essere" talvolta entra l'apparire agli altri. Questo dipende in larga misura da che se il violento trova campo all'esterno della coppia oppure no. E da quanto è capace di tenere al contempo isolato l'altro.

Pure io ti posso portare esempi in tantissimi altri campi.

Ho divagato. Lo so.

Edit: ovviamente l'avere campo libero per uno presuppone che l'altro lo abbia lasciato.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Sorry. Se desidero una persona non la corteggio. Io medioevo è finito da un pezzo. Provo a fareo in modo che mi conosca a fondo e che anche lei inizi a desiderare me. Tutto tranne che insistenza fastidiosa.
> 
> I due di picche li abbiamo presi tutti ma a differenza della maggior parte dei miei amici single in esco in caccia provandoci con tutte quindi i miei sono veramente pochi.
> 
> ...


Credo che le finalità dell'approccio tra te e Arcistufo siano diverse.
O almeno, così ritengo di aver colto.
Tu cerchi una compagna o una storia alla luce del sole.
Lui un'amante, dato che ha già una coppia stabile.
Correggetemi se ho interpretato male quel che avete scritto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che le finalità dell'approccio tra te e Arcistufo siano diverse.
> O almeno, così ritengo di aver colto.
> Tu cerchi una compagna o una storia alla luce del sole.
> Lui un'amante, dato che ha già una coppia stabile.
> Correggetemi se ho interpretato male quel che avete scritto.


Probabilissimo. Non conosco la sua storia. Su di me ci hai preso in pieno. Ma devo proprio essere sfortunato. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Sorry. Se desidero una persona non la corteggio. Io medioevo è finito da un pezzo. Provo a fareo in modo che mi conosca a fondo e che anche lei inizi a desiderare me. Tutto tranne che insistenza fastidiosa.
> 
> I due di picche li abbiamo presi tutti ma a differenza della maggior parte dei miei amici single in esco in caccia provandoci con tutte quindi i miei sono veramente pochi.
> 
> ...





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dovrebbe esserlo. La supremazia di genere o di specie è un concetto che, in quanto io vegan, non digerisco molto. Sorry.


Ok. Lastra fatta. Siamo a posto. Pace e bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che le finalità dell'approccio tra te e Arcistufo siano diverse.
> O almeno, così ritengo di aver colto.
> Tu cerchi una compagna o una storia alla luce del sole.
> Lui un'amante, dato che ha già una coppia stabile.
> Correggetemi se ho interpretato male quel che avete scritto.


La cosa bella? Io non cerco. Quello che mi piace da matti della mia condizione sta esattamente nel fatto che posso andare a corrente senza sbattermi. Passo la vita a gestire processi decisionali. Pure in amore giammai.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh... Non leggo la "maremma" 1) Oramai non credo imbarazzi nessuna, 2) più che altro non è vero che tutti i cazzi debbano piacere. .


1) secondo me a certi livelli di profondità imbarazza eccome, e lo vedo anche qui dentro costantemente, ma sono giustamente opinioni e ottiche (anche certi maschi a dire che gli piace da morire la topa, eh..?) e ripeto, a certi livelli di serietà e profondità

2) eccerto! ci mancherebbe altro!


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> C'è un momento giusto per tutto, anche per dichiararsi.
> Se parliamo di tradimenti, sono sicuro che mia moglie avrebbe opposto un no in altri momenti della sua vita.
> Come sono sicuro che alcuni no che ho ricevuto avrebbero potuto essere dei sì se mi fossi fatto avanti in altre situazioni.
> ...


Quelle che nascono lentamente muoiono male, secondo me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti di modi di farsi piacere.


hai messo a punto varie strategie


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai messo a punto varie strategie


No. Gioco e mi diverto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> C'è un momento giusto per tutto, anche per dichiararsi.
> Se parliamo di tradimenti, sono sicuro che mia moglie avrebbe opposto un no in altri momenti della sua vita.
> Come sono sicuro che alcuni no che ho ricevuto avrebbero potuto essere dei sì se mi fossi fatto avanti in altre situazioni.
> ...


 certo queste sono le sfumature, che ci devono essere. Insomma i tentativi si fanno. Altrimenti non si quaglierebbe mai. I no, a mio avviso, non dovrebbero escludere il proseguimento di una amicizia.
E' difficile vedere un proseguimento quando l'interesse è altro, di solito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No. Gioco e mi diverto.


è comunque una strategia, non trovi


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Sorry. Se desidero una persona non la corteggio. Io medioevo è finito da un pezzo. Provo a fareo in modo che mi conosca a fondo e che anche lei inizi a desiderare me. Tutto tranne che insistenza fastidiosa.
> 
> I due di picche li abbiamo presi tutti ma a differenza della maggior parte dei miei amici single in esco in caccia provandoci con tutte quindi i miei sono veramente pochi.
> 
> ...


no ma dai sei il mio uomo ideale


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per mia esperienza sì.
> Non ne ho mai incontrata una.


Ma si può sapere chi cazzo sono 'ste facocere che non l'ho MAI capito ??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è comunque una strategia, non trovi


Vuoi giocare? 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no ma dai sei il mio uomo ideale


Direi di si. Vuoi giocare.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se parliamo di tradimenti, sono sicuro che mia moglie avrebbe opposto un no in altri momenti della sua vita.
> Come sono sicuro che alcuni no che ho ricevuto avrebbero potuto essere dei sì se mi fossi fatto avanti in altre situazioni.


Verissimo.
Poi c'erano i SI che non abbiamo avuto il coraggio, la forza, o semplicemente la voglia di far pronunciare a chi comunque ci interessava.
E anni dopo stai lì a mangiarti le mani.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Poi c'erano i SI che non abbiamo avuto il coraggio, la forza, o semplicemente la voglia di far pronunciare a chi comunque ci interessava.
> E anni dopo stai lì a mangiarti le mani.


Di sicuro!

Per quel che mi riguarda.. riferito a quei SI, essendo sentimentalmente impegnato (sposato) poi te li carichi sulla groppa.

(Traduzione= sei una merda, è tutta colpa tua, io avevo detto NO)

PS. Come spesso qui dentro si legge (donne "intortate" da uomini sposati  )


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Il medioevo è finito da un pezzo*.


purtroppo...


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di sicuro!
> 
> Per quel che mi riguarda.. riferito a quei SI, essendo sentimentalmente impegnato (sposato) poi te li carichi sulla groppa.
> 
> ...


 motivo per cui quelle che ti guardano con l'aria da cane bisognoso Fammi felice vanno evitate come la peste


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> purtroppo...


Ma che finito? Nei rapporti tra uomo e donna non è ancora finito il neolitico, figurati il Medioevo :rotfl:
Tornare alla tana con un cinghiale ucciso sulle spalle fa ancora la sua porca figura.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che finito? *Nei rapporti tra uomo e donna non è ancora finito il neolitico, figurati il Medioevo *:rotfl:
> Tornare alla tana con un cinghiale ucciso sulle spalle fa ancora la sua porca figura.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> motivo per cui quelle che ti guardano con l'aria da cane bisognoso Fammi felice vanno evitate come la peste


Si.
Io ho preso distanza, mi è servita esperienza però

E l'esperienza si paga (almeno io l'ho pagata)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che finito? Nei rapporti tra uomo e donna non è ancora finito il neolitico, figurati il Medioevo :rotfl:
> Tornare alla tana con un cinghiale ucciso sulle spalle fa ancora la sua porca figura.


Vai ancora in giro con la clava? :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vuoi giocare?
> 
> 
> 
> Direi di si. Vuoi giocare.


 si a mosca cieca:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> purtroppo...


ti mancano le cinture di castità?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si a mosca cieca:rotfl:


in effetti solo una cieca uscirebbe con me :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti mancano le cinture di castità?


La cintura di castità è un falso di epoca vittoriana.
Purtroppo gli araldi della modernità hanno diffuso delle leggende nere sul mondo tradizionale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in effetti solo una cieca uscirebbe con me :rotfl:


in che senso?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La cintura di castità è un falso di epoca vittoriana.
> Purtroppo gli araldi della modernità hanno diffuso delle leggende nere sul mondo tradizionale.


cosa ti manca del medioevo, dicci caro dicci


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in che senso?


Ma che ci fai con quegli occhiali da sole? Temporeggi? :rotfl:


Senso astratto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma che ci fai con quegli occhiali da sole? Temporeggi? :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Senso astratto.


 no indago.

Astratto? Vago!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no indago.
> 
> Astratto? Vago!!!!



Sarai mica una di quelle che vuole tutto e subito? Indaga pure e, mi raccomando, fammi sapere cosa scopri.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vai ancora in giro con la clava? :rotfl:


All'occorrenza si


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> All'occorrenza si


si chiama Crick quello! :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si chiama Crick quello! :rotfl:


naaahhh. La clava è un luogo dell'anima. Ci nasci. Per fortuna e prurtroppo.


----------



## bettypage (30 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè una donna dovrebbe avere un limite nell'esporsi?
> 
> E' vero che c'è questo limite eh. Mica che no.
> 
> ...


Ma perché gli uomini e le donne sono differenti per natura e poi per condizionamento ambientale/culturale.
Io credo che la violenza prescinde dal genere. Quella dell'uomo è più cruenta perché superiore fisicamente. E poi per me la violenza è proprio un atto di prepotenza non un dialogo distorto. Per me violenza è il decelebrato che a 14 anni mi ha chiesto indicazioni stradali masturbandosi in macchina non il cretino del professore che mi da appuntamento al bar x discutere della tesi. Il primo lo subisco, il secondo no se decido di non imbastire un dialogo su quel piano.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> . E poi per me la violenza è proprio un atto di prepotenza non un dialogo distorto.


Penso che una insistenza davanti a un NO da parte di un uomo, magari con fiori o con whatsapp, se quel NO fosse davvero un NO , andrebbe considerata un atto di prepotenza. Almeno in linea teorica

È anche vero che se quella insistenza la ponesse in atto Brad Pitt oppure Alvaro Vitali, le cose possono cambiare e di parecchio, a partire dalla testa della donna che la riceve (c'è testa e testa, ovviamente)

Diciamo che personalmente se fossi fisicamente come Alvaro Vitali, molto probabilmente considererei molto più attendibile  quel NO, e su questo non ci piove


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che personalmente se fossi fisicamente come Alvaro Vitali, molto probabilmente considererei molto più attendibile  quel NO, e su questo non ci piove


ed io che ho sempre pensato che un paio di verbi coniugati bene fossero molto più attraenti di un bel addominale scolpito. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed io che ho sempre pensato che un paio di verbi coniugati bene fossero molto più attraenti di un bel addominale scolpito. :rotfl:


Eh già.. :carneval:

Purtroppo.. per fare un ragionamento calato in più possibile nel reale, bisogna passare anche attraverso i commenti degli addominali.. 

Così come, da parte femminile, un NO per esempio di una moglie borghese di un notissimo personaggio della tua città, che non si può sporcare il vestito al primo approccio, andrebbe valutato diversamente da un NO di una donna single che scopa con chi gli pare, ruotando uomini in continuazione e senza problemi.

Il campo è vasto... E spesso si va a schema libero


----------



## bettypage (30 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso che una insistenza davanti a un NO da parte di un uomo, magari con fiori o con whatsapp, se quel NO fosse davvero un NO , andrebbe considerata un atto di prepotenza. Almeno in linea teorica
> 
> È anche vero che se quella insistenza la ponesse in atto Brad Pitt oppure Alvaro Vitali, le cose possono cambiare e di parecchio, a partire dalla testa della donna che la riceve (c'è testa e testa, ovviamente)
> 
> Diciamo che personalmente se fossi fisicamente come Alvaro Vitali, molto probabilmente considererei molto più attendibile  quel NO, e su questo non ci piove


Discorsone che si apre a mille altre considerazioni. Credo pero che lo stalker e il corteggiatore siano due profili proprio non sovrapponibili.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Discorsone che si apre a mille altre considerazioni. Credo pero che lo stalker e il corteggiatore siano due profili proprio non sovrapponibili.


Io in verità sarei incapace di descriverti un profilo di stalker, però sono abbastanza certo che prima di diventare stalker in una specifica relazione,  era altro..


----------



## bettypage (30 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io in verità sarei incapace di descriverti un profilo di stalker, però sono abbastanza certo che prima di diventare stalker era altro..


Ma uno stalker non lascia respiro, un corteggiatore usa il linguaggio dell'innamorato fatto di attese e silenzi, e soprattutto risposte.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed io che ho sempre pensato che un paio di verbi coniugati bene fossero molto più attraenti di un bel addominale scolpito. :rotfl:





Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh già.. :carneval:
> 
> Purtroppo.. per fare un ragionamento calato in più possibile nel reale, bisogna passare anche attraverso i commenti degli addominali..
> 
> ...


il potere logora chi non ce l'ha (cit.)
lo stesso dicasi per la tartaruga.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma uno stalker non lascia respiro, un corteggiatore usa il linguaggio dell'innamorato fatto di attese e silenzi, e soprattutto risposte.


Ma entrambi sperano di "sfondare" il muro che gli si pone davanti.. . o no?

E ci mancherebbe altro che molti non si fermino alla fine, certo che si fermano...

Ma il discorso della "violenza" nasce da un muro.
E dal desiderio di abbatterlo, nonostante quel muro ti dica che è un confine invalicabile

Perché non ci credi.. perché sei convinto che invece NO non è invalicabile, ma si può fare.

È in molti casi è così! Ce la fai! 

Come si suole dire: "alla fine ha capitolato"

Ma è il meccanismo che è insano, se ben ci si pensa.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il potere logora chi non ce l'ha (cit.)
> lo stesso dicasi per la tartaruga.


Eh sì, logora, logora... :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il potere logora chi non ce l'ha (cit.)
> lo stesso dicasi per la tartaruga.


la tartaruga la abbiamo tutti. E' da quale lato è girata che fa la differenza! :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la tartaruga la abbiamo tutti. E' da quale lato è girata che fa la differenza! :rotfl:


io no. ho il pesce rosso, va bene lo stesso?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io no. ho il pesce rosso, va bene lo stesso?


Tatuato? su un fianco? una carpa koi? 


Spero non in un acquario o peggio in una boccia minuscola. :unhappy:


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tatuato? su un fianco? una carpa koi?
> 
> 
> Spero non in un acquario o peggio in una boccia minuscola. :unhappy:


in una boccia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

:yoga:





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in una boccia


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la tartaruga la abbiamo tutti. E' da quale lato è girata che fa la differenza! :rotfl:


Anche la tartaruga rovesciata va saputa portare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche la tartaruga rovesciata va saputa portare


fai corsi? :rotfl:

Non si sai mi serva


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma perché gli uomini e le donne sono differenti per natura e poi per condizionamento ambientale/culturale.
> Io credo che la violenza prescinde dal genere. Quella dell'uomo è più cruenta perché superiore fisicamente. E poi per me la violenza è proprio un atto di prepotenza non un dialogo distorto. Per me violenza è il decelebrato che a 14 anni mi ha chiesto indicazioni stradali masturbandosi in macchina non il cretino del professore che mi da appuntamento al bar x discutere della tesi. Il primo lo subisco, il secondo no se decido di non imbastire un dialogo su quel piano.


Ciao!!! (bello leggerti!) 

Credo anche io che la violenza prescinda dal genere. 
Ma credo anche che la modalità della sua espressione sia legata al genere. 

E non intendo che un genere la esprime e l'altro no. 
Intendo che per fisiologia, cultura, storia e psicologia la esprimano semplicemente in modo diverso. 

Entrambi i generi, dai tempi dei tempi sono stati caratterizzati dalla ricerca del potere. E quella ricerca si è manifestata seguendo le disponibilità che il proprio genere di appartenenza permetteva. 
Indipendentemente dal genere, quella ricerca di potere è caratterizzata da vessazione e da quel che ne consegue. 

Semplicemente se da donna voglio confrontarmi fisicamente con un uomo, DEVO sapere in partenza che sono fisicamente inferiore. Mi riferisco ai termini di potenza fisica. Per struttura. 
Questo non significa che sono inferiore. Semplicemente come femmina è fondamentale che io sappia trasformare i miei limiti fisici in risorse. E questo lo si ottiene solo addestrando il fisico e l'istinto combattente. 

Addestramento da cui le donne sono state tendenzialmente escluse. A tutti i livelli. 
Anche solo il pensiero di quel genere di addestramento per secoli è stato negato alla femmina socializzata. 

Se da donna voglio confrontarmi in termini mentali, di Conoscenze, anche qui il campo è stato tendenzialmente ristretto nella storia. 
E le donne che hanno ricercato Conoscenza ed hanno provato a confrontarsi con il mondo maschile hanno seguito sorti piuttosto avverse nella storia. 

La sessualità invece...è un campo dove le donne "dominano", anche e soprattutto dominando dal basso. 
E dove il maschio riesce a buttar fuori dominanza spesso e volentieri passando dalla fisicità pura. 

Quello a cui mi riferivo parlando di stereotipi girava attorno a queste riflessioni. 
Sulle responsabilità femminili riguardo a certi stereotipi, di cui secondo me loro stesse non sono consapevoli, ma che riproducono quel tipo di dominanza dal basso e dissimulata che come risultato ha di mantenere attive certe illusioni di predominio senza scontentare nessuno dei due. 

Ma creando in realtà tutta una serie di equivoci e malcontenti che viaggiano sotto la coscienza. Se non ci si ferma un attimino, non si esce dalla prospettiva del conflitto di generi e non ci si guarda in modo paritario. Anche dal punto di vista delle responsabilità di fronte ad una "perversione" dell'assetto culturale e sociale che caratterizza il rapporto maschio-femmina anche nella nostra società. 

Quindi quel "dico no, ma intendo sì" che io traduco con "(io femmina) mi aspetto che tu capisca che intendo sì e lascio a te il compito di "forzarmi" il giusto, con rispetto e con la giusta insistenza per lasciare a me la sensazione di rimanere onorevole e al sicuro (non esposta nei miei desideri e bisogni pulsionali) e a te la percezione di potere su di me, soddisfando anche il posizionamento nei ruoli tradizionali" e tutto quello che ne consegue in termini di dinamiche relazionali maschio-femmina di questo tempo, a cavallo fra vecchio e nuovo e senza parametri di riferimento definiti e precisi. 

Io sto sostenendo che questo tipo di dinamiche di comunicazione nascoste, e spesso neanche consapevoli, siano il terreno su cui si "combatte" il potere. 

E sostengo anche che a me piacerebbe invece che il potere fosse messo in mezzo. 
E non per prenderselo facendo a chi arriva prima. 

Ma per deciderne insieme la cessione e la ripartizione, come individui Pensanti e Consapevoli, anche degli stereotipi e dei condizionamenti che ci accompagnano. 

E penso che la violenza di genere, in particolare in questo periodo storico, abbia radici non solo nella concezione di maschio e femmina ma anche (molto) nella comunicazione disfunzionale e slegata dal trascorrere del tempo. 

In particolare sostengo che nei momenti di "alta tensione" si ricorra all'istinto. Che è a sua volta governato dai condizionamenti profondi e che gli agiti violenti (ossia le azioni che non passano al vaglio della ragionevolezza consapevole) spesso siano semplicemente emissioni incontrollate di inadeguatezza ai cambiamenti in cui siamo immersi. 

Credo che l'uomo di oggi che picchia la donna di oggi, per dire, sia un uomo molto diverso da quello anche solo di 60 anni fa. 
E credo anche che entrambi siano molto disorientati a riguardo. 

Ai tempi di mia nonna era normale che se io femmina bruciavo il coniglio mi prendevo una mano di botte. Era nell'ordine delle cose. Era normale in particolare in termini sociali. 

Tanto che anche dal punto di vista legislativo la questione veniva trattata in modo abbastanza diverso. 

Adesso è ancora nell'ordine delle cose. Cioè esprime ancora la stessa affermazione di allora. 
Ma non è più accettato socialmente nella misura in cui lo era una volta. 

E anche dal punto di vista legislativo, seppur con un bel po' di dubbi, la questione viene trattata in altro modo. 

Da pochissimo tempo comunque. 
Se non sbaglio lo stupro fino al 98, 1998 intendo, era considerato un reato contro la morale. E non contro la persona. 

AD oggi il reato di stalking non è ben definito ed ha rischiato di finire a esser punito con una multa. Credo che abbiano accomodato in questi giorni la questione. 

L'annodamento di stereotipi, condizionamenti, habitus non è sciolto. 
E le donne stesse talvolta si comportano in modo da ripetere i meccanismi che andavano bene quando ai tempi di mia nonna un uomo picchiava una donna. 
Manipolandolo per esempio per evitare le botte. Usando in un certo modo la seduttività e la sessualità. 
Anche se non siamo più ai tempi di mia nonna e come donne adesso abbiamo accesso all'addestramento fisico, alla Conoscenza e, seppur ancora con fatica, abbiamo accesso anche a posizioni di potere sociale. 

Salvo quando noi stesse ci trattiamo come panda in riserva che hanno bisogno della protezione (che sia del maschio o che sia della legge, che è comunque espressione maschile) tipo con la questione delle quote rosa. 

L'esempio era legato a queste riflessioni. Non all'esempio in sè.


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma perché gli uomini e le donne sono differenti per natura e poi per condizionamento ambientale/culturale.
> Io credo che la violenza prescinde dal genere. Quella dell'uomo è più cruenta perché superiore fisicamente. E poi per me la violenza è proprio un atto di prepotenza non un dialogo distorto. Per me violenza è il decelebrato che a 14 anni mi ha chiesto indicazioni stradali masturbandosi in macchina non il cretino del professore che mi da appuntamento al bar x discutere della tesi. Il primo lo subisco, il secondo no se decido di non imbastire un dialogo su quel piano.


Pensa che io, per esempio, non leggo violenza in nessuna delle due situazioni. Per il semplice motivo che in nessuna delle due situazioni la costrizione è tale da impedire una reazione indipendente e che risponde ai propri principi e alla propria posizione nel mondo. 
Mentre violenza è esattamente andare a togliere qualunque possibilità possibilità di espressione indipendente e rispondente a sè. 
Che sia attraverso la lenta disgregazione del sè (come accade per esempio nella violenza psicologica) che sia attraverso un agito esplosivo (il coltello, l'immobilizzazione, etc etc). 

Ci leggo un *tentativo* di vessazione, in entrambe invece, e sottolineo TENTATIVO. 
E ritengo che come donna ho il diritto/dovere, verso me stessa innanzitutto, di mettere il puntino in entrambe le situazioni. 
*Prima* che il tentativo divenga azione. 

E credo che anche le ragazzine dovrebbe essere addestrate a riguardo. Fin dall'infanzia. 

Ad ogni livello. 

In primis a non sentire vergogna per azioni che non sono compiute da loro. 
(vergogna più o meno consapevole, che magari si manifesta come imbarazzo o incapacità di reazione pronta in situazione). 

E l'istinto di reazione lo si allena e lo si educa. 

Un po' come sapere che se ti stanno scippando non è intelligente ri-tirare la borsa verso di sè perchè è sconfitta certa dal punto di vista fisico ma è più efficace invece usare il tirone dell'altro sommandolo alla propria spinta, che tradotto è lasciarsi tirare sommando il lanciarsi addosso per destabilizzare l'altro e disimpegnarsi dalla situazione. 

E anche qui, saperlo nella testa è una cosa, altro discorso è il corpo che è allenato e agisce senza pensare anche bypassando l'istinto che in quel momento suggerisce forte di tirare invece di lanciarsi addosso. 

Mi spiego? 

Senza educazione ed allenamento, e io penso che sia responsabilità femminile darsi entrambi, la posizione femminile resta sempre quella di quella che si deve difendere. 

Ed è una posizione fallata in partenza. 

Perchè è una posizione di re-azione invece che di azione. 

E le donne non sono per niente educate all'azione. 
(e sono invece molto educate a usare il sotto traccia per ottenere quel che vogliono, partendo la maggior parte delle volte da una percezione di sè come inferiori, fisicamente, culturalmente, o quel che si vuole. Con quel che ne consegue in termini di immagine di sè come individuo forte e potente nel sociale). 

Anche nelle situazioni più semplici. Tendono a contare, a mio parer troppo, sulla bontà del mondo e sul fatto che certe cose non sono giuste e quindi non dovrebbero accadere. 

Ma io penso che le cose non smettono di accadere da sole. Mantenendo fermi i meccanismi. 

O si cambiano i meccanismi o le cose restano semplicemente come sono. 

Ecco perchè ho aperto il 3d puntando il faro su "cosa interessa alla donna violentata". 
Ma violentata potrebbe anche essere messo fra parentesi. 

Credo che la domanda sia "cosa interessa". E che possa essere rivolta sia a maschi sia a femmine. 
Perchè ho la sensazione che il perbenismo, l'aggrapparsi agli stereotipi alla ricerca di sicurezze, sia diffusa in entrambi i generi. 
E che raramente sia i maschi sia le femmine sappiano cosa vogliono. 

In particolare nel campo della sessualità, dove la ragionevolezza se ne sta nell'angolino oscurata dai tabù, dai dictat e dagli obblighi di risposta ad una o l'altra immagine sociale.


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma entrambi sperano di "sfondare" il muro che gli si pone davanti.. . o no?
> 
> E ci mancherebbe altro che molti non si fermino alla fine, certo che si fermano...
> 
> ...


Concordo.  

La donna come terra di conquista. E che la conquista sia compito del maschio. 
Noi femmine, al primo no, non ci esponiamo. Per dignità...o forse perchè le femmine non conquistano (attivamente ma sono storicamente abituate a conquistare passivamente?) 

E questa percezione è nelle donne che dicono no intendendo sì, e nei maschi che leggono i no interpretandoli sì. 
Ma è una comunicazione disfunzionale che ha alla base certe immagini del maschile e certe immagini del femminile. 

Presenti sia nei maschi sia nelle femmine.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Noi femmine, al primo no, non ci esponiamo. Per dignità...o forse perchè le femmine non conquistano (attivamente ma sono storicamente abituate a conquistare passivamente?) .


Penso di sì.. così come penso chissà per quali altri mille fattori.. dipendenti da varie situazioni.

Immagina un primo no detto in una richiesta "proibita" (richiesta extraconiugale) quali ulteriori motivazioni si può portare in groppa...

Io appena presa visione di questo 3d mi sono andato (per non sbagliarmi, non si sa mai) a leggere su Wikipedia la definizione di "violenza"

"Azione volontaria, esercitata da un soggetto su un altro, in modo da determinarlo ad agire contro la sua volontà"

Ecco.. evidentemente nel meccanismo della "cortese insistenza", la "violenza" è tacitamente ammessa e promossa, eludendo la sostanza, per analizzare solo la forma.

Auspicando in ogni caso che la eserciti solo chi ha comunque "capito tutto" (il vero uomo)


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

*Ad esempio questa...*

È una scena di violenza sessuale?...

o è solo un "vero uomo" che ha capito tutto? 

(Embè.. Olivier Martinez .. essù.. embè.. eddai..    )

[video=youtube;j-V12tL78Mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-V12tL78Mc[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una scena di violenza sessuale?...
> 
> o è solo un "vero uomo" che ha capito tutto?
> 
> ...


É una scena di sesso intenso..adoro quel film e le scene di quel film


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> É una scena di sesso intenso..adoro quel film e le scene di quel film


Indubbiamente.. anche per me.. 

È anche a me il film è piaciuto moltissimo

Però se guardo un minuto prima il piedino sul cancello, oppure quando viene fisicamente bloccata quando esce sulle scale, potrei anche dire che A QUEL MOMENTO era una femmina sottoposta a "violenza fisica NON consenziente" (bloccata nel suo uscire da casa)

Per fortuna si trattava di un uomo che "aveva capito tutto" e quindi per questa volta possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Indubbiamente.. anche per me..
> 
> È anche a me il film è piaciuto moltissimo
> 
> ...


Io lo leggo molto come un “gioco”, non la vedo così non consenziente


----------



## ologramma (2 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io lo leggo molto come un “gioco”, non la vedo così non consenziente


aldilà delle scene di sesso ad alto contenuto erotico , io sono rimasto colpito dalla sofferenza  che ha provato il marito nel vedere il regalo che lui aveva fatto a lei e che aveva regalato al ragazzo e li è esploso il dramma , bella musica e un finale sconcertante


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> colpito dalla sofferenza  che ha provato il marito nel vedere il regalo che lui aveva fatto a lei e che aveva regalato al ragazzo


È stato peggio vedere quello, che sapere di 3746 scopate fuori.... vero?...


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io lo leggo molto come un “gioco”, non la vedo così non consenziente


È sicuramente una chiave di lettura....

Per me non l'unica.. ma di sicuro c'è anche quella

Col senno di poi era anche quella giusta


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fai corsi? :rotfl:
> 
> Non si sai mi serva


Ancora no. Ma qualora avessi una possente panzetta da cibo&alcool giammai la rinnegherei


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> *La sconfitta della ragione*. È ciò di cui ci parla la nostra epoca. Probabilmente la cifra portante che ne riassume il disastro.
> Se il sonno della ragione genera mostri, come sosteneva qualcuno, la sua sconfitta si rivela come qualcosa di ancora più radicale e irrimediabile, capace di generare soltanto quel nulla in cui prospera la barbarie.
> Questa sconfitta è stata prodotta da un tempo, il nostro, in cui si è volutamente sminuito (fino a mortificarlo) il pensiero come facoltà con cui riusciamo a risalire alle cause prime di un fenomeno.
> Individuare queste cause prime non significa soltanto comprenderlo, quel fenomeno, ma anche fornirsi di una bussola con cui individuare le strade per affrontarlo.
> ...


Completamente d'accordo...grazie per averlo detto in un modo così chiaro 

E ti ringrazio anche per aver colto un nucleo di quel che ho scritto. 

La sensazione che ho in questo ultimo periodo, è che la violenza sia stata come derubricata, appiattita, allineata alle esigenze di un sistema descrittivo che toglie intensità, potenza e di conseguenza anche significato e dignità.

E che spinge invece sullo "straordinario" inteso come sensazionale. Ma in quanto tale legato al momento. Alla sensazione impulsiva, che deriva da una qualche forma di identificazione ma che si spegne lì, nell'ennesima campagna promozionale a termine, a uso e consumo di una qualche finalità che poco ha a che vedere coi significati e con le presenze.  

Il paradosso che ne deriva è il togliere dignità all'atto violento. 
Togliere il potere, anche evocativo, che ha. Ma non eliminarlo, nasconderlo invece, come polvere sotto il tappeto. 
Potenziando nella negazione dell'essenza. 
Togliere dignità alla violenza è togliere la responsabilità, la comprensione...l'umano. 
Abbassarne il volume, allinearlo ad un certo livello di percezione. E spostarne la comprensione. 

E' aprire la porta agli antichi dei...scambiandoli per quelli attuali. 
Penso non ci sia nulla di più pericoloso. 

C'è la tendenza a stigmatizzare l'atto. Come se la violenza fosse l'atto. 

Che è un po' come dire che si porta il pugno con la mano chiusa e non con tutto il corpo e con la tensione che si riesce ad imprimere al corpo, a partire da dentro. 
Solo che come il pugno non è una mano chiusa, così la violenza non è riducibile all'atto violento in sè. 

In questo tipo di lettura, ogni atto diventa potenzialmente e contemporaneamente violento e non violento.
 Legato semplicemente alla sensazione del momento. 

Questo ha secondo me un interessante risvolto rispetto alla gestione del potere sociale. Ma andrei OT. 
Anche se solo fino ad un certo punto. 
E quel che si ottiene è l'appiattimento della descrizione. E della percezione. 

E le persone scompaiono. E diventano pedine di un gioco che nulla ha a che vedere direttamente con loro, intese come individui, che compiono e subiscono violenza. E che ha invece molto a che vedere con loro intese come segmenti societari. 

La violenza ha una sua dignità interna. E rimanda pienamente all'umano. All'essenza umana. Da questo si gira largo. 
Girare largo dalla violenza, dal dolore, porta a quel che scrivi....la sconfitta della ragione. 
E la vittoria di quelli che vengono chiamati sentimenti ed empatia e a me sembrano invece soltanto residui emozionali. E che si traducono nell'automatismo di cui parli. 

Che come ben dici, tolto lo stupore di fronte *alla portata* di un atto, che è poi la tensione che trasforma una sostanza in forma, non resta che vedere la forma, e non la sostanza di cui è densa. 

Chissà. 
Forse "bisogna farne di strada da una ginnastica d'obbedienza fino ad un gesto molto più umano che ti dia il senso della violenza..." (cit). 

Non so se mi sono riuscita a spiegare 
Grazie ancora.


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso di sì.. così come penso chissà per quali altri mille fattori.. dipendenti da varie situazioni.
> 
> Immagina un primo no detto in una richiesta "proibita" (richiesta extraconiugale) quali ulteriori motivazioni si può portare in groppa...
> 
> ...


E' una definizione interessante. 
E mi trova anche abbastanza concorde. In particolare nel sottolineato. 
Che credo sia una delle discrimini fondamentali. Se non LA discrimine. 

Quel meccanismo del no che significa sì, preso superficialmente, è un rito fondamentalmente. 
Ritualizza tutta una serie di posizioni del maschio e della femmina nella società. Stabilisce quel che è e quel che sarà. 
In termini relazionali. 

Ma il tutto riferito ad un certo tipo di società. In cui quel sistema aveva un significato radicato e bene preciso. 

Io credo che si sia perso il significato di rito, e quindi anche il potere evocativo ed il significato e i significati che porta con sè, e sia restata una imitazione svuotata. 

tipo le nonne che andavano in chiesa recitando la messa in latino senza neppure sapendo quel che dicevano, ma dicendolo solo per la fiducia e in osservanza del luogo e della veste dell'officiante e di quel che rappresentava ai loro occhi. 

Il punto è che prendere i riti, svuotarli, e riprodurli in un contesto completamente diverso, in modo asettico e inconsapevole risveglia comunque cose profonde a cui quei riti si rivolgevano. 

Il gioco del potere fra uomo e donna legislato in un certo modo. Legislatura riconosciuta. Nel bene e nel male. 

Se si mette in discussione la legislatura, come è avvenuto negli ultimi 60 anni, ma si ripetono i riti di quel che si sta smantellando nei fatti senza neanche sapere cosa si sta riproducendo, e pensare che questo non porti conseguenze e, come minimo, dissonanze, in particolare negli individui meno "dotati" in termini di presenza e di costruzione di sè è quantomeno rischioso. 

Riprodurre il gioco del NO che diventa SI' è evocativo. 

In alcune situazioni più che in altre. 
Ed è un po' la dissonanza che anche qui è stata talvolta descritta nel sesso post scoperta tradimento. 
Quando, in particolare i maschi, si stupivano di determinati atti fatti, e subiti, dalla loro donna e se ne spaventavano. 

Chiedendosi se fosse violento. 

Mi sto spiegando?

Non discuto il giochetto. 
Ognuno gioca con quel che gli piace. 

Ma giocare a qualcosa senza sapere di star giocando...senza tener conto che certi giochi hanno risvolti ben più ampi del rapporto a due, ecco...lo discuto. 
Anche perchè OGNI rapporto maschio femmina educa reciprocamente il maschio e la femmina e sono insegnamenti che si diramano socialmente oltre quel maschio e quella femmina e attraverso di loro. Che ne siano o meno consapevoli. 
Quella che viene chiamata anche corresponsabilità sociale.  

Discuto il non sapere da dove viene e a cosa porta in termini di costruzioni di immaginari sociali.


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una scena di violenza sessuale?...
> 
> o è solo un "vero uomo" che ha capito tutto?
> 
> ...


Non ho visto il film, quindi non so contestualizzare

Ma, così per quel poco, se brincassi il mio uomo con un'altra che fa lo svenevole e poi provasse pure a fare il saputo con me, in una situazione come quella, probabilmente si ritroverebbe col setto nasale rotto. 

Ergo eviterei proprio tutta la tiritera, io, per evitarmi casini, che se gli rompi il naso poi piange pure.(a quel punto diventerebbe una situazione violenta, ma per opera mia) 


Vista da fuori...no, a me non sembra violenza. 
Semplicemente la dissonanza fra quel che si vuole riprendere e quel che si sente perso che cerca di essere ricomposta. Parlo di lei. In particolare. Sospesa fra il sì e il no. 
Dolore e piacere nello stesso posto e nello stesso momento...uno degli afrodisiaci più diffusi e ricercati :carneval:...peccato che in quel modo sia solo adrenalina ed estemporenaeità..oltre che riproduzione di uno stereotipo...il canto del cigno, fondamentalmente. 

Come donna...apprezzo un uomo che sa aver cura dei miei no. Che non se ne lascia sommergere. E li tratta per quel che sono. Espressioni di me. Preziose. 
E allo stesso modo tratto i no dati a me. 

Al pari dei sì. 

Quindi pur non considerandolo violenza, e pur comprendendo che possa piacere in quelle situazioni come ricomposizione in sostituzione di altri livelli di comunicazione, non è roba che tollererei fatta a me. 

Di per certo, non definirei quello un uomo che ha capito tutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come donna...apprezzo un uomo che sa aver cura dei miei no. Che non se ne lascia sommergere. E li tratta per quel che sono. Espressioni di me.


Abbastanza arrapante sta frase. Se togli _preziose_


----------



## ipazia (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Abbastanza arrapante sta frase. *Se togli preziose*


...facile così...


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho visto il film, quindi non so contestualizzare


Diciamo che non era il suo "uomo" ma il suo amante e x giunta libero come il vento e ben più giovane di lei, mentre lei era sposata (tradimento extraconiugale)

È stata la scena di una disfida focosa (che ha innescato lei sorprendendo lui con una amica, come si è visto) in cui il sesso è stato parte della disfida.

Ed è stato condiviso come "momento di lotta" in cui si gode anche ma c'è la lotta tutta attorno

E lei "cedendo" e godendo, quella lotta l'ha ineluttabilmente persa

Ed è infatti stato l'ultimo passo verso la completa umiliazione di lei (nell'ottica in cui il regista l'ha posta) che in sequenza ha prima tradito il marito, poi si è lasciata coinvolgere, poi si è "inchinata al cazzo" dell'amante (vedi scena del video) pur nella beffa di sentirsi presa in giro, e precipitando a un livello autodistruttivo senza ritorno.

Infatti quella scena segna un non ritorno, poiché la fa decidere, in uno scatto di orgoglio, di troncare questa storia extraconiugale tossica

Peccato che nel frattempo.. quando ormai dopo questo episodio si era decisa a troncare, accade che......

(Se vuoi te lo guardi..  )


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...facile così...


Eccheccivuoifare. Amo la leggerezza. Sono una zoccola superficiale.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo che si sia perso il significato di rito, e quindi anche il potere evocativo ed il significato e i significati che porta con sè, e sia restata una imitazione svuotata.
> 
> tipo le nonne che andavano in chiesa recitando la messa in latino senza neppure sapendo quel che dicevano, ma dicendolo solo per la fiducia e in osservanza del luogo e della veste dell'officiante e di quel che rappresentava ai loro occhi.
> 
> ...


Restando con "l'elmetto in testa" e accettando in qualche maniera il "clima di guerra" fra generi, è paradossale (a volte) come il "dare credito" al NO della donna generi quasi sconcerto.

Ripenso all'esempio del cinema.. in verità potrei ripensare a un bel po' di cose, anche di vita quotidiana semplicissima, mia personale

E penso come ancora la femmina, in certi casi, si stupisca del fatto che al suo NO venga dato, da parte del maschio,  pieno credito ....

Come dire: "mica crederai davvero alla stronzata che ho detto..?" :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eccheccivuoifare. Amo la leggerezza. *Sono una zoccola *superficiale.



In effetti sì, sei una zoccola 
(a me piace di più puttana...ma lascio a te la scelta )

Quanto al superficiale...
Non sempre rimanere sulla superficie indica una incapacità di scendere sotto. 

A volte serve fare dei compromessi, fra gli impegni verso gli altri e quelli verso se stessi. 
E quando si scende a compromessi, è inevitabile perdere qualcosa e guadagnare qualcos'altro. 

Ognuno sa, la sua bilancia del "ne vale la pena". 

Superficialità, a mio parere, è non sapere dell'esistenza della bilancia...o rifiutarla senza sapersene spiegare le motivazioni. 

Per scendere sotto, nella mia esperienza, serve Qualcuno, e non chiunque. 
Ed è una acquisizione che ha bisogno di molto investimento. 
Non solo sentimentale. 

Anche sotto la superficie c'è leggerezza, comunque...solo che è di un altro tipo e con un suo peso specifico. 
E lascia tracce e solchi. 
Dipende tutto da quanti segni ci si può concedere di portare. 

Spesso questo calcolo non dipende solo da se stessi.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Restando con "l'elmetto in testa" e accettando in qualche maniera il "clima di guerra" fra generi, è paradossale (a volte) come il "dare credito" al NO della donna generi quasi sconcerto.
> 
> Ripenso all'esempio del cinema.. in verità potrei ripensare a un bel po' di cose, anche di vita quotidiana semplicissima, mia personale
> 
> ...


A volte, dare credito al NO è svelare un gioco a cui i giocatori non sapevano di giocare. 

E improvvisamente le regole date per scontate cambiano sotto gli occhi...l'ho sempre trovato un giochino interessante. Tipo togliere il tappeto da sotto i piedi 

D'altro canto il NO Femminile aperto e semplice è una acquisizione relativamente recente in termini storici e culturali. 
Per le femmine in primis. 

Il NO femminile è stato uno di quei cardini su cui si è costruito buona parte del potere patriarcale. 

Non a caso, quel NO spesso e volentieri fa incazzare profondamente il maschio che lo riceve. 
E' un diniego che rimanda a questioni ben più profonde del semplice NO estemporaneo. 
 [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] parlava di educazione. 
Quel che sta cambiando, che ce ne si renda conto o meno, è proprio la struttura del potere...non educare a questo cambiamento porta come conseguenza, fra le conseguenze, ad agiti reattivi ad un diniego che tocca corde profonde senza neanche sapere che quelle corde sono state toccate. 

A me il gioco dell'elmetto piace, molto...ma solo ed esclusivamente quando si è deciso insieme di indossarlo e insieme si è pure deciso il contesto della divisa e la divisa e chi indossa cosa 

Un tempo ci ho giocato senza chiedere e verificare il consenso. 
Passaggio obbligato, per me, forse. Mi è andata molto bene, nel complesso.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A volte, dare credito al NO è svelare un gioco a cui i giocatori non sapevano di giocare.
> 
> E improvvisamente le regole date per scontate cambiano sotto gli occhi...l'ho sempre trovato un giochino interessante. Tipo togliere il tappeto da sotto i piedi


Si 

Devo dire non soltanto in ambito pre-relazionale maschio femmina... Ma in generale, anche in ambiti relazionali diversi...

E non solo dando credito al NO.. a volte anche solo dando credito...

E anche tra maschi...  

Si andrebbe OT.. e sarebbe un discorso lungo.. ma interessante..


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Spesso questo calcolo non dipende solo da se stessi.


D'accordo su tutto tranne per la chiusa che ti ho citato.
La leggerezza sotto la superficie si chiama alchimia, è normalmente ti sospinge verso la superficie anche quando ti ritrovi a nuotare nella melassa. Il calcolo no, quello è sempre tutto accollo sulle nostre spalle


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto tranne per la chiusa che ti ho citato.
> La leggerezza sotto la superficie si chiama alchimia, è normalmente ti sospinge verso la superficie anche quando ti ritrovi a nuotare nella melassa. Il calcolo no, quello è sempre tutto accollo sulle nostre spalle


Pignolo , ma hai ragione 

Dipende non è la parola corretta per rendere il pensiero che avevo in testa. 
Discende è meglio. 

Il calcolo è di chi lo fa, oneri e onori. 
Sono i dati presi in considerazione che devono, a volte, comprendere anche variabili esterne al sè e al soddisfacimento di sè puro. La famosa responsabilità verso gli impegni presi. 

Quanto all'alchimia...quella sotto la superficie per quanto mi riguarda mi dirige a guardare i mostri sotto il letto. 
I miei mostri non vanno bene per tutti. 
E non tutti sanno portarne i segni. 
In tutela di sè e con la fierezza che io desidero vedere. 

Quindi sì, a volte l'alchimia è meglio vada verso la superficie. 

Anche se mi sono resa conto che non è la direzione che mi appaga dove ho bisogno di essere appagata. 
E mi lascia affamata, in realtà.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> Devo dire non soltanto in ambito pre-relazionale maschio femmina... Ma in generale, anche in ambiti relazionali diversi...
> 
> ...


Vero 

E' interessante la questione del credito, sì. Molto. 
Ed è un discorso complesso...che parte dall'accoglienza di sè. Prima che dal credito all'altro.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che non era il suo "uomo" ma il suo amante e x giunta libero come il vento e ben più giovane di lei, mentre lei era sposata (tradimento extraconiugale)
> 
> È stata la scena di una disfida focosa (che ha innescato lei sorprendendo lui con una amica, come si è visto) in cui il sesso è stato parte della disfida.
> 
> ...


Lo guarderò 

Di solito, quel tipo di sesso lì, in quel tipo di contesto, in effetti demarca la disfunzionalità della comunicazione relazionale fra i coinvolti. 

E' una situazione che poco comprende la consensualità. 
Non la consensualità reciproca. 
Ma la consensualità rivolta a se stessi, da cui discende quella verso l'altro e senza cui non è possibile una reale consensualità reciproca. 

Se non si ha cura della consensualità rivolta a se stessi, se non è quella la base di fondamento della fedeltà a se stessi, tutto il resto che viene rivolto all'esterno è di solito un gran casino. 
Ed è, semplificando molto, la ricerca fuori della soluzione ad un problema interno. 

Certo è molto intenso. Molto. E anche molto piacevole. 
Dipende poi che segni lascia e cosa si decide di fare con quei segni. 
SE portarli per quello che sono, oppure ricoprirli con le descrizioni automatiche e date a priori. 
E' una intensità che discende da una crisi. E quale crisi non è intensa? 
Se non fosse intensa, non sarebbe una crisi. 

Non riconoscere l'intensità della crisi, porta, fra le altre cose, a scambiare le intensità...come va molto di moda. 
E si finisce a parlar di amore in situazioni che con l'amore hanno veramente poco o niente a che fare, e che molto hanno invece a che fare con l'ossessione di sè e dei propri desideri. 

La violenza, nei suoi risvolti positivi, svela anche questo genere di meccanismi. 
E non permette di distoglierne lo sguardo. 
Salvo ri-velarla, inteso come ri-ricoprire col velo, nei modi a cui accennava @_brenin_. 

Una delle conseguenze è non saperla riconoscere, la violenza intendo, quando ce la si trova sotto gli occhi e riconoscerla invece quando non c'è.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo è molto intenso. Molto. E anche molto piacevole.
> Dipende poi che segni lascia e cosa si decide di fare con quei segni.
> SE portarli per quello che sono, oppure ricoprirli con le descrizioni automatiche e date a priori.
> E' una intensità che discende da una crisi. E quale crisi non è intensa?
> ...


È vero... 

Mi chiedo sempre, prese in ipotesi 100 persone (maschi o femmine) quante sono consapevoli e capaci di portare i segni per quello che sono, oppure ricoprirli con descrizioni automatiche....

Perché mi pare di vedere in giro una sproporzione non incoraggiante (a vantaggio Delle ricopertura)


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A volte, dare credito al NO è svelare un gioco a cui i giocatori non sapevano di giocare.
> 
> E improvvisamente le regole date per scontate cambiano sotto gli occhi...l'ho sempre trovato un giochino interessante. Tipo togliere il tappeto da sotto i piedi
> 
> ...


E' vero. Il no femminile era una di quelle cose che proprio non era contemplata tra i poteri della donna. Alla quale veniva insegnata l'obbedienza, oppure l'arte di manipolare tramite la condiscendenza. Ma il no... No 

Questo sistema non è poi così anacronistico: quante sono le famiglie in cui - davanti a una spesa importante - e' l'uomo che formalmente la decide.

Nel 2000 mi trovavo in Egitto, con il marito  (allora fidanzato) e un'altra coppia. Un negoziante voleva venderci oli profumati, e li proponeva ai maschi per me e l'altra ragazza. Io e questa ad un certo punto abbiamo detto a costui che grazie, ma non ci interessavano. Questo ha risposto  "silenzio! Da noi la donna fa quello che piace all'uomo. Altrimenti giù botte". Eravamo in Egitto, mica eoni fa. Questo concetto da noi continua ad essere stigmatizzato con imbarazzo. Non chiaramente le botte. Ma il diritto di dire di no, ed assumere un ruolo attivo nel processo decisionale. Un no presuppone spesso di avere una decisione contraria, rispetto alla proposta. Diversamente dal si. Sai che mi diceva mio marito? Che spesso la salvezza della coppia e' adottare una "sana ipocrisia". E nel dirlo molto spesso riportava sua madre come esempio. Per intenderci: lei ha sempre mosso le fila della famiglia, però quando va a fare la spesa mette ogni scontrino sul comodino del marito.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E mi lascia affamata, in realtà
> .


E che volevi saziarti con i teoremi? 
La ciccia ci vuole!


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che volevi saziarti con i teoremi?
> La ciccia ci vuole!


Avevo paura di me. 
Quindi sceglievo la superficie. 
Piccoli bocconi da anoressica. 

Ed in ogni caso, dominare la fame, era una forma di dominio perverso che mi dava una sensazione di potere non indifferente. 
G. mi prende ancora in giro, quando mi dice che ho il senso dell'onore di un monaco (non di una monaca :carneval


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero...
> 
> Mi chiedo sempre, prese in ipotesi 100 persone (maschi o femmine) quante sono consapevoli e capaci di portare i segni per quello che sono, oppure ricoprirli con descrizioni automatiche....
> 
> *Perché mi pare di vedere in giro una sproporzione non incoraggiante (a vantaggio Delle ricopertura)*


Anche a me. 

Però a me i segni piacciono...sembrano un arcobaleno. Senza non arrivo alla tenerezza. 
Quindi scelgo persone che li vedono nel mio stesso romantico modo.

Il resto lo guardo. 
E' comunque interessante, basta sapere dove si è posizionati.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' vero. Il no femminile era una di quelle cose che proprio non era contemplata tra i poteri della donna. Alla quale veniva insegnata l'obbedienza, oppure l'arte di manipolare tramite la condiscendenza. Ma il no... No
> 
> Questo sistema non è poi così anacronistico: quante sono le famiglie in cui - davanti a una spesa importante - e' l'uomo che formalmente la decide.
> 
> Nel 2000 mi trovavo in Egitto, con il marito  (allora fidanzato) e un'altra coppia. Un negoziante voleva venderci oli profumati, e li proponeva ai maschi per me e l'altra ragazza. Io e questa ad un certo punto abbiamo detto a costui che grazie, ma non ci interessavano. Questo ha risposto  "silenzio! Da noi la donna fa quello che piace all'uomo. Altrimenti giù botte". Eravamo in Egitto, mica eoni fa. Questo concetto da noi continua ad essere stigmatizzato con imbarazzo. Non chiaramente le botte. Ma il diritto di dire di no, ed assumere un ruolo attivo nel processo decisionale. Un no presuppone spesso di avere una decisione contraria, rispetto alla proposta. Diversamente dal si. Sai che mi diceva mio marito? Che spesso la salvezza della coppia e' adottare una "sana ipocrisia". E nel dirlo molto spesso riportava sua madre come esempio. Per intenderci: lei ha sempre mosso le fila della famiglia, però quando va a fare la spesa mette ogni scontrino sul comodino del marito.


No, non è anacronistico. Per niente. 

E se anche qui non è esposto come in Egitto, non serve andare in Egitto per ritrovare lo stesso sistema di riferimento. 

Non sono le botte a fare la differenza. 
Quelle semmai sono solo una delle diverse forme con cui si esprime la stessa sostanza. 

Di quel sistema, quello che tuo marito chiama sana ipocrisia, credo siano in egual misura portatori sia i maschi sia le femmine.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non è anacronistico. Per niente.
> 
> E se anche qui non è esposto come in Egitto, non serve andare in Egitto per ritrovare lo stesso sistema di riferimento.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente, sulla tua ultima frase.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> 
> Però a me i segni piacciono...sembrano un arcobaleno. Senza non arrivo alla tenerezza.
> Quindi scelgo persone che li vedono nel mio stesso romantico modo.
> ...


Visti come li vedi tu (e anche io) sono estremamente romantici

Sugli altri credo di non avere molte difficoltà a asserire che pure io li vedo, ma mi sembrano viceversa patetici   (dovessi connotarli..)


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Visti come li vedi tu (e anche io) sono estremamente romantici
> 
> Sugli altri credo di non avere molte difficoltà a asserire che pure io li vedo, ma mi sembrano viceversa patetici   (dovessi connotarli..)


G. mi dice spesso che ho una prospettiva monacale rispetto alla Vita. 

A me sembra semplicemente uno svilire. Non le persone eh. 

I significati. 
La potenza che certe manifestazioni portano con sè. 

Una volta mi faceva rabbia. Guardare. 

Un amico recentemente mi ha detto che non tutto è per tutti. 
Credo abbia ragione. 
Guardo da questa posizione adesso.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sicuramente, sulla tua ultima frase.


E' per questo motivo che mi piace mettere in discussione quel che è scontato


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' per questo motivo che mi piace mettere in discussione quel che è scontato


Beh. Credo che anche quando ci si lasci usare una certa forma di violenza  (non parlo di quella occasionale, ma di quella reiterata, di quella che si alimenta anche grazie al fatto che la si culla, e la si porta avanti) sia presente l'ipocrisia del dire a noi stessi che va tutto bene. A noi stessi e agli altri. Sulla lunga strada può funzionare solo all'esterno, però. Anche oltre ogni evidenza, e lo so bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Avevo paura di me.
> Quindi sceglievo la superficie.
> Piccoli bocconi da anoressica.
> 
> ...


Quanta autostima serve per non prenderti sul serio, esattamente? Mi basta una stima approssimativa, che ne so, in navi.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanta autostima serve per non prenderti sul serio, esattamente? Mi basta una stima approssimativa, che ne so, in navi.


:rotfl::rotfl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpwLwCt1N2o

in una stima approssimativa, dal minuto 3 e 27'', direi che si inizia ad avvicinarsi


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. Credo che anche quando ci si lasci usare una certa forma di violenza  (non parlo di quella occasionale, ma di quella reiterata, di quella che si alimenta anche grazie al fatto che la si culla, e la si porta avanti) sia presente l'ipocrisia del dire a noi stessi che va tutto bene. A noi stessi e agli altri. Sulla lunga strada può funzionare solo all'esterno, però. Anche oltre ogni evidenza, e lo so bene.


E' un meccanismo complesso quello a cui accenni. 

E per analizzarlo io toglierei ogni tipo di giudizio di valore sui comportamenti, e guarderei semplicemente i fatti e la dinamica in cui si muovono.  

Non penso che si tratti di ipocrisia...comunque. 
Se devo essere sincera. 

Il va tutto bene è uno dei modi della paura. 
Che, per paradosso, fa molta meno paura il conosciuto, per quanto possa essere pesante, dello sconosciuto. 

E questa è una di quelle educazioni che manca.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> , fa molta meno paura il conosciuto, per quanto possa essere pesante, dello sconosciuto.
> 
> .


Già...

E quante volte si sente o si legge:

Non lo capisco, e NON voglio capirlo!

Mi vien quasi da pensare (e pare una bestemmia, in questo 3D) che la violenza tutto sommato sia un argomento di alcun interesse... Da liquidare sommariamente e rapidamente, con imbarazzato disagio

Ed io galleggio sempre su questa cosa, pensando al perché,  tra la paura e la convinzione di inutilità (a me non serve per la mia vita, e io non voglio comunque averci nulla a che fare..)

(Come se questo fosse un optional autonomamente sceglibile praticamente da tutti)


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpwLwCt1N2o
> 
> in una stima approssimativa, dal minuto 3 e 27'', direi che si inizia ad avvicinarsi


Troppa gente a bordo, Dopotutto sono un tranquillone
Meglio questa
[video=youtube_share;fG5V2UlLp9k]https://youtu.be/fG5V2UlLp9k[/video]


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Troppa gente a bordo, Dopotutto sono un tranquillone
> Meglio questa
> [video=youtube_share;fG5V2UlLp9k]https://youtu.be/fG5V2UlLp9k[/video]



Bella! 

Mi piace la navigazione a vela


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già...
> 
> E quante volte si sente o si legge:
> 
> ...


Beh...voglio dire...siamo cresciuti con Georgie e Candy Candy 

e il mulino bianco e il bianco che più bianco non si può, hanno fascino...vuoi mettere le nastrine calde appena svegli? 


EDIT: seriamente, sentirsi al sicuro...è stata ed è una bandiera. Togliersi da sotto quella bandiera, se non è necessario...dubito che sia di interesse. Lo comprendo anche per certi versi. 
Fuori fa freddo.


----------



## brenin (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Atteggiamento violento si concretizza nella creazione di condotte volte a limitare la libertà di scelta dall'altra parte. Per come la vedo io è violento pure quello che ti assume il marito per scopartisi al riparo da rappresaglie
> 
> Infatti. Mia figlia potrà uscire con chi vuole e tornare alle 5:00 di mattina. Ma mai disarmata.
> 
> ...


Condivido parzialmente....  è vero che aggiornare caso per caso sia un imperativo categorico, ma i comportamenti della " dimensione collettiva " ( od almeno, parte di essi ) possono essere - a mio avviso - fortemente influenzati ( più o meno indirettamente ) da prese di posizione delle cosiddette  istituzioni ( alle quali, in primis, mi riferivo con il sonno della ragione ) che lasciano a dir poco allibiti.
questa sentenza della suprema corte : http://www.altalex.com/documents/news/2007/04/04/cassazione-penale-sentenza-06-11-1998-n-1636

che presumo ti sia ben nota, ne è il classico esempio ( ho citato questa, ma ce ne sarebbero decine se non centinaia da evidenziare ).

Considerato poi il polverone che ne seguì, rettificarono il tiro.... 

E' però importante - secondo me - che ai " loro "  intorpidimenti mentali non faccia seguito l'indifferenza e/o   il menefreghismo della collettività.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Condivido parzialmente....  è vero che aggiornare caso per caso sia un imperativo categorico, ma i comportamenti della " dimensione collettiva " ( od almeno, parte di essi ) possono essere - a mio avviso - fortemente influenzati ( più o meno indirettamente ) da prese di posizione delle cosiddette  istituzioni ( alle quali, in primis, mi riferivo con il sonno della ragione ) che lasciano a dir poco allibiti.
> questa sentenza della suprema corte : http://www.altalex.com/documents/news/2007/04/04/cassazione-penale-sentenza-06-11-1998-n-1636
> 
> che presumo ti sia ben nota, ne è il classico esempio ( ho citato questa, ma ce ne sarebbero decine se non centinaia da evidenziare ).
> ...


la leggendaria sentenza dei jeans. Politica a parte, quando scrivi una strozata, scrivi una stronzata. Come quando spararono a Giuliani: Placanica venne assolto (giustamente) perchè l'accusa di volontario non stava in piedi. Però le zecche ancora ne chiedono la testa. Magguardaunpo'
La sentenza dei Jeans non stava in piedi, politica o non politica.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Condivido parzialmente....  è vero che aggiornare caso per caso sia un imperativo categorico, ma i comportamenti della " dimensione collettiva " ( od almeno, parte di essi ) possono essere - a mio avviso - fortemente influenzati ( più o meno indirettamente ) da prese di posizione delle cosiddette  istituzioni ( alle quali, in primis, mi riferivo con il sonno della ragione ) che lasciano a dir poco allibiti.
> questa sentenza della suprema corte : http://www.altalex.com/documents/news/2007/04/04/cassazione-penale-sentenza-06-11-1998-n-1636
> 
> che presumo ti sia ben nota, ne è il classico esempio ( ho citato questa, ma ce ne sarebbero decine se non centinaia da evidenziare ).
> ...





Arcistufo ha detto:


> la leggendaria sentenza dei jeans. Politica a parte, quando scrivi una strozata, scrivi una stronzata. Come quando spararono a Giuliani: Placanica venne assolto (giustamente) perchè l'accusa di volontario non stava in piedi. Però le zecche ancora ne chiedono la testa. Magguardaunpo'
> La sentenza dei Jeans non stava in piedi, politica o non politica.


Era una ragazzina di 18 anni. 

Non una sentenza. 

L'accozzaglia di cazzate di quella sentenza, e delle centinaia simili ma che non hanno fatto tanto scalpore, sono gli stereotipi e i condizionamenti di questa società qui. 

Non riesco a dimenticare il caso di una ragazzina di 17 anni. 
Violentata con il manico di una pala. Ad una festa. In mezzo a tutti i suoi amici. 

Ha dovuto cambiare scuola e paese. 
L'hanno massacrata. 

Letteralmente massacrata. 

Amiche comprese. 

E gli adulti del paese e il paese intero si sono schierati con i ragazzi, era una ragazza e in fondo lei se l'era cercata. Era ubriaca (la puttana.)

(puttana non lo dico io, è stato detto e scritto pubblicamente...e viva facebook e i social). 

Quella ragazza si è dovuta guardare allo specchio. E si guarda anche adesso allo specchio. 

Doveva uscire di casa. Andare a scuola. 
Sognare ancora un morosetto. Una vicinanza. 
Scoprire la bellezza del suo corpo. Il piacere che la penetrazione può dare. 
Le amicizie dell'adolescenza, quelle che si credono eterne. 

Ha imparato invece quanto pesa il giudizio sociale. 
Come può annullare e erodere profondamente. 
In particolare in quei momenti in cui avresti magari soltanto voglia di sparire tu stessa e non avere a che fare con il mondo. Non vedere o sentire nessuno. O magari avresti voglia di una parola gentile, una carezza, uno sguardo che Vede chi sei tutta intera. 
Quando le difese sono state violate dove neanche tu sai bene ancora come arrivare. 

Il manico della pala nella figa con cui si è svegliata, mi sa che è stato una carezza quasi piacevole, al confronto di tutto il resto. 

Non sono sentenze. 
Sono la rappresentazione di una cultura. 
Il modo in cui la società tratta chi la compone. 

E quando la società tratta chi la compone come un organismo esterno, da mettere fuori, che si veda il meno possibile...c'è un problema che tocca gli individui e la collettività, circolarmente. 


Per la cronaca, i ragazzi non sono stati condannati praticamente a nulla. Erano ragazzi...

Lei condanna a vita. 

Non era il lontano 1998....era intorno al 2003. 

Se sarà brava, se si saprà fare aiutare, avrà due coglioni quadrati come quei ragazzi mai avranno. 

Se no...cazzi suoi. 
Nessuno se ne ricorda in fondo. 

In quel paese, non la nomina nessuno. 
Come non fosse mai neanche esistita.

E io ripropongo la domanda...cosa interessa a ...?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se sarà brava, se si saprà fare aiutare, avrà due coglioni quadrati come quei ragazzi mai avranno.


O forse no.


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O forse no.


Già.

alla fine resta il "se".


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ha imparato invece quanto pesa il giudizio sociale.
> Come può annullare e erodere profondamente.
> In particolare in quei momenti in cui avresti magari soltanto voglia di sparire tu stessa e non avere a che fare con il mondo. Non vedere o sentire nessuno.


Avresti voglia.. ma non si può.

E questa sarebbe una prima lezione da imparare anticipatamente, il prima possibile, per essere eventualmente un po' pronti e saldi

La società esiste e noi ne facciamo parte, non possiamo spegnerla come uno smartphone

Possiamo dargli poco peso.. anzi nessuno.. ma esiste

E può espellerti come una puttanella sfigata, o metterti in vetrina in prima serata a canale 5 come una vittima da decorare, ma è la stessa modalità precisa per comunicarti che esiste, e ci devi fare i conti, in qualche maniera, nel DOPO.. come ben dici

Anche se sarebbe bello sparire.. anche solo un paio di giorni.. rolleyes: ) a volte non si può..

E bisogna essere preparati a trovare confidenza, in talune circostanze, con l'odore della gabbia


----------



## bettypage (5 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!! (bello leggerti!) Credo anche io che la violenza prescinda dal genere. Ma credo anche che la modalità della sua espressione sia legata al genere. E non intendo che un genere la esprime e l'altro no. Intendo che per fisiologia, cultura, storia e psicologia la esprimano semplicemente in modo diverso. Entrambi i generi, dai tempi dei tempi sono stati caratterizzati dalla ricerca del potere. E quella ricerca si è manifestata seguendo le disponibilità che il proprio genere di appartenenza permetteva. Indipendentemente dal genere, quella ricerca di potere è caratterizzata da vessazione e da quel che ne consegue. Semplicemente se da donna voglio confrontarmi fisicamente con un uomo, DEVO sapere in partenza che sono fisicamente inferiore. Mi riferisco ai termini di potenza fisica. Per struttura. Questo non significa che sono inferiore. Semplicemente come femmina è fondamentale che io sappia trasformare i miei limiti fisici in risorse. E questo lo si ottiene solo addestrando il fisico e l'istinto combattente. Addestramento da cui le donne sono state tendenzialmente escluse. A tutti i livelli. Anche solo il pensiero di quel genere di addestramento per secoli è stato negato alla femmina socializzata. Se da donna voglio confrontarmi in termini mentali, di Conoscenze, anche qui il campo è stato tendenzialmente ristretto nella storia. E le donne che hanno ricercato Conoscenza ed hanno provato a confrontarsi con il mondo maschile hanno seguito sorti piuttosto avverse nella storia. La sessualità invece...è un campo dove le donne "dominano", anche e soprattutto dominando dal basso. E dove il maschio riesce a buttar fuori dominanza spesso e volentieri passando dalla fisicità pura. Quello a cui mi riferivo parlando di stereotipi girava attorno a queste riflessioni. Sulle responsabilità femminili riguardo a certi stereotipi, di cui secondo me loro stesse non sono consapevoli, ma che riproducono quel tipo di dominanza dal basso e dissimulata che come risultato ha di mantenere attive certe illusioni di predominio senza scontentare nessuno dei due. Ma creando in realtà tutta una serie di equivoci e malcontenti che viaggiano sotto la coscienza. Se non ci si ferma un attimino, non si esce dalla prospettiva del conflitto di generi e non ci si guarda in modo paritario. Anche dal punto di vista delle responsabilità di fronte ad una "perversione" dell'assetto culturale e sociale che caratterizza il rapporto maschio-femmina anche nella nostra società. Quindi quel "dico no, ma intendo sì" che io traduco con "(io femmina) mi aspetto che tu capisca che intendo sì e lascio a te il compito di "forzarmi" il giusto, con rispetto e con la giusta insistenza per lasciare a me la sensazione di rimanere onorevole e al sicuro (non esposta nei miei desideri e bisogni pulsionali) e a te la percezione di potere su di me, soddisfando anche il posizionamento nei ruoli tradizionali" e tutto quello che ne consegue in termini di dinamiche relazionali maschio-femmina di questo tempo, a cavallo fra vecchio e nuovo e senza parametri di riferimento definiti e precisi. Io sto sostenendo che questo tipo di dinamiche di comunicazione nascoste, e spesso neanche consapevoli, siano il terreno su cui si "combatte" il potere. E sostengo anche che a me piacerebbe invece che il potere fosse messo in mezzo. E non per prenderselo facendo a chi arriva prima. Ma per deciderne insieme la cessione e la ripartizione, come individui Pensanti e Consapevoli, anche degli stereotipi e dei condizionamenti che ci accompagnano.


Ipazia cara la donna non è che dice no è intende sì, ma, semmai https://youtu.be/xCFEk6Y8TmM iA parte gli scherzi condivido molte tue considerazioni, da mamma di maschietti poi, sto cominciando a vedere le cose dall'altro punto di vista...che fatica!


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Era una ragazzina di 18 anni.
> 
> Non una sentenza.
> 
> ...


ricordo il caso.
una ragazza lasciata lacerata in una pozza di sangue tra la neve e le famiglie dei ragazzi che invece di vergognarsi giudicavano lei.
non sono mai riuscita a dimenticarla


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo il caso. una ragazza lasciata lacerata in una pozza di sangue tra la neve e le famiglie dei ragazzi che invece di vergognarsi giudicavano lei. non sono mai riuscita a dimenticarla


  Una occasione persa per interrogarsi sul grado di civiltà che crediamo di possedere.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ipazia cara la donna non è che dice no è intende sì, ma, semmai https://youtu.be/xCFEk6Y8TmM iA parte gli scherzi condivido molte tue considerazioni, da mamma di maschietti poi, sto cominciando a vedere le cose dall'altro punto di vista...che fatica!




beh...come mamma di maschietti hai secondo me la grande opportunità da un lato di scoprire il punto di vista maschile e dall'altra di poterlo indirizzare all'integrazione quello femminile...

In fondo, sono pur sempre le donne che educano.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo il caso.
> una ragazza lasciata lacerata in una pozza di sangue tra la neve e le famiglie dei ragazzi che invece di vergognarsi giudicavano lei.
> non sono mai riuscita a dimenticarla


E' un territorio particolare, come tutti del resto, quello dove sono accaduti quei fatti. 

Una terra ricca, industrializzata e cresciuta all'ombra del lavoro e dell'industria e del dio denaro. 
A cui hanno sacrificato praticamente tutto, compresi i loro figli. 
Che ha molto investito sull'economia, ma pochissimo sulla cultura e quindi sul futuro. 
L'uso, fino a non molto tempo fa, era che appena terminata la scuola media, i ragazzi andassero a lavorare. 

E avrebbero i soldi per mandare a studiare i figli ad Harvard...ma studiare, è perdere tempo. Bisogna lavorare. 

Pur avendo vicina la città, sono restati piuttosto chiusi su stessi. E fieri di essere chiusi. 
Pur avendo vicino il lago, e quindi il turismo, non è gente aperta al nuovo e all'innovazione, in particolare quella sociale. 

Fuori dalla valle c'è il mondo. Ma la valle non è interessata al mondo se non come fonte di guadagno economico. 

Questo dando una lettura veloce e generalista. 

Quel fatto...io penso si siano profondamente vergognati, talmente tanto da non potersi proprio riconoscere in quella vergogna. 
E credo che non siano riusciti a prendere atto della mostruosità dell'accaduto. 
Non ce l'hanno proprio fatta, gli adulti, a prendersi la responsabilità dei loro figli e a guardarli per quello che erano. 

Non è una novità...non volersi rendere conto che le ombre sono dentro ognuno di noi e non appartengono solamente allo "straniero". (non mi riferisco all'extracomunitario, mi riferisco allo "sconosciuto", che alberga in ognuno di noi ma che si preferisce guardare dentro l'altro).

Hanno deciso di usare come latrina la ragazza, che fra l'altro non viveva neppure in valle. (e quindi era comunque una "straniera"). 

Io non riesco a dimenticare non la violenza in sè, ma l'incapacità degli adulti di essere adulti. E genitori. E membri di una comunità. 

E come adulta ho semplicemente sentito lo schifo e la nausea per una società che non sa confrontarsi coi suoi mostri e preferisce girare lo sguardo. Togliendo insegnamenti ai suoi figli. E futuro a se stessa. 

Non ho mai tollerato l'ignavia. E più invecchio, meno la tollero. 
Insieme all'accidia. 

Mi fa molta impressione pensare che quei ragazzi avranno fatto famiglia nel frattempo. O ci sono quasi. 
Seguiranno il grande libro della vita e faranno a loro volta figli. E figlie. 
Che avranno scopato con altre ragazze. 
All'ombra del silenzio e dell'indifferenza del mondo adulto di fronte ai loro atti. E anzi, riparati e protetti. 
Hanno imparato a nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto e a farla franca. 

Non esiste bestia che usa il branco come è stato usato in quel gruppo di ragazzi, dai loro genitori e dalla comunità tutta. 

Un branco che non riconosce i suoi stessi membri. 

Questo continua ad impressionarmi, per quanto l'abbia visto accadere più e più volte. 


D'altra parte il giudizio serve esattamente a questo: sfuggire a se stessi e alle proprie ombre.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Una occasione persa per interrogarsi sul grado di civiltà che crediamo di possedere.


già. 

Ma pare che non piaccia interrogarsi. 
Le domande non piacciono. 

Si preferiscono le risposte.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> già.   Ma pare che non piaccia interrogarsi.  Le domande non piacciono.   Si preferiscono le risposte.


 Ciao!!! Beh dai non essere troppo dura con i paesani che poi tutto il mondo è paese. Quello che hai detto è sicuramente vero ma scorgo nelle persone di queste parti recentemente anche qualche segno positivo, primariamente la fame di storia, intesa come ricerca delle proprie origini per validare il proprio ruolo sociale ritengo, poi la relativa a-classistica che ci contraddistingue. In altre parti d' Italia uno appena fa qualche palanca sembra ritenersi Dio in terra, cambia persino frequentazioni, qui conosco molti che no. Ma per tornare sul caso specifico della ragazza non credo che a tutte le coscienze la cosa sia filata liscia, preferisco immaginare (e ne sono quasi sicuro) che qualcuno sia rimasto turbato dalla faccenda. Perchè i comportamenti poi sono una cosa che non sempre coincide con le prese di coscienza.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ce l'hanno proprio fatta, gli adulti, a prendersi la responsabilità dei loro figli e a guardarli per quello che erano.
> 
> .


Hai riportato un esempio clamoroso, ma il meccanismo che si porta appresso è di una ripetitività sbadiglievole

Tutti conosciamo genitori che sono preoccupati del fatto che i figli frequentino cattive compagnie.

Ma devono ancora nascere i genitori di quei figli che sarebbero "le cattive compagnie" da evitare...


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao!!! Beh dai non essere troppo dura con i paesani che poi tutto il mondo è paese. Quello che hai detto è sicuramente vero ma scorgo nelle persone di queste parti recentemente anche qualche segno positivo, primariamente la fame di storia, intesa come ricerca delle proprie origini per validare il proprio ruolo sociale ritengo, poi la relativa a-classistica che ci contraddistingue. In altre parti d' Italia uno appena fa qualche palanca sembra ritenersi Dio in terra, cambia persino frequentazioni, qui conosco molti che no. Ma per tornare sul caso specifico della ragazza non credo che a tutte le coscienze la cosa sia filata liscia, preferisco immaginare (e ne sono quasi sicuro) che qualcuno sia rimasto turbato dalla faccenda. Perchè i comportamenti poi sono una cosa che non sempre coincide con le prese di coscienza.


Ciao!!! 

...sono stata dura. E' vero. 

In quel caso, è stato davvero stupefacente il muro che si è creato. 
Chi non era dell'idea, è stato fatto fuori. Messo a tacere.

Se anche coscienze si sono smosse, non si è visto. 
E non fra i ragazzi, che sono stati molto colpiti e cercavano di parlare. 
Ma fra gli adulti proprio. Che in virtù di un senso del pudore e del perbenismo, hanno tacitato tutto. 

Non scherzo quando dico che quell'episodio è come se non fosse mai esistito. 
Una sorta di rimozione collettiva. 

E' strabiliante come l'essere umano sappia mentire a se stesso. E rendere una menzogna una realtà.

Parliamo di montanari. Non di semplici paesani. 
E di un posto che, seppur con minime variazioni, è ancora uguale a se stesso da decenni. 

La crisi, che ha spezzato la catena dell'indotto, ha scosso un po' la situazione. 
Ma, credimi, se ti dico che il contesto socio culturale si muove moooooolto lentamente. 

Le valli, sono posti particolari, nel bene e nel male. 

Le valli ricche, lo sono ancor di più.

Io di mio penso che quando si sacrificano i figli al dio denaro, le conseguenze non sono una crescita della società. E nemmeno una maggior ricchezza. 

Un po' come quelli che fanno le discariche di amianto sotto il culo dei loro figli per accumulare soldi da lasciare ai figli. 
Pensando solo ed esclusivamente al proprio giardinetto privato, come se intorno ci fosse il vuoto pneumatico. Senza rendersi conto che intorno c'è il mondo e quando gli elefanti camminano, non si curano dei recinti fra i giardinetti. 

Credo sia solo questione di tempo. E credo che quello che si vedrà, non sarà particolarmente piacevole. SE devo essere sincera. 
Poi magari sono io pessimista. Me lo auguro. Non tanto per me. 
Che in fondo sono a metà vita e non penso vedrò dispiegarsi le conseguenze degli ultimi decenni.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai riportato un esempio clamoroso, ma il meccanismo che si porta appresso è di una ripetitività sbadiglievole
> 
> Tutti conosciamo genitori che sono preoccupati del fatto che i figli frequentino cattive compagnie.
> 
> Ma devono ancora nascere i genitori di quei figli che sarebbero "le cattive compagnie" da evitare...


In quel caso, ma ce ne sono a bizzeffe, la cosa è stata davvero eclatante. 
Non si trattava solo dei genitori. 

Si è trattato dell'intero paese. 

Io comprendo i genitori. Non li condivido. Ma li comprendo. 

Un intero paese, no. 

Il silenzio che è calato su quella valle è stato assordante. 

Tieni presente che in quel territorio, la più vicina struttura di sostegno alle donne è ad una 50ina di km. 
In mezzo, il nulla. 

E anche quella vicina, si occupa di dare rifugio alle donne. E servizi di sostegno specializzati all'accoglienza delle vittime di violenza non ce ne sono. 
Quindi, anche in caso di bisogno...la strada è lunga, in tutti i sensi. 

E anche questa è una responsabilità sociale del mondo adulto. 

Fra l'altro, tenendo conto che il paese in cui Hina è morta ammazzata dal padre, è dall'altra parte della valle e la situazione sociale è simile...nei prossimi anni ci sarà da ridere. 

MA con Hina, essendo straniera, la popolazione è insorta.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> MA con Hina, essendo straniera, la popolazione è insorta.


 Sono tutte dinamiche annacquate.. dove l'individuo resta sempre fuori centro ..

Di riflesso.. la moglie del papà assassino della loro figlia che dice piu o meno oggi?:

"Va beh.. è stato un attimo un po cosi.. in fondo ha fatto solo una stronzata" 
(Cit (?))


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono tutte dinamiche annacquate.. dove l'individuo resta sempre fuori centro ..
> 
> Di riflesso.. la moglie del papà assassino della loro figlia che dice piu o meno oggi?:
> 
> ...


Lì la cosa è stata complicata dalle accuse di estremismo religioso. 

In ogni caso la madre ha difeso il padre. 
Piange la figlia. (che però non si comportava bene).

MA quello è il suo uomo per la vita. 

http://27esimaora.corriere.it/artic...padrela-mamma-ma-io-lo-perdono/?refresh_ce-cp


basta fare una ricerchina per leggere qualcosa che è stato scritto all'epoca dei fatti. 

Ma lì, la questione religiosa aveva sovrastato tutto il resto. 
In un territorio industriale, ricco e piuttosto malavitoso. 

Io non vedo poi molte differenze...i meccanismi al fondo sono gli stessi. 
E gli stererotipi riguardo la donna, seppur in considerazione delle diversità, sono molto simili. 

La storia del femminile, è abbastanza simile in tutte le culture.

E sono d'accordo...tutte dinamiche annacquate, uguali a se stesse da secoli...credo sia esattamente questa una delle questioni.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo...tutte dinamiche annacquate, uguali a se stesse da secoli...credo sia esattamente questa una delle questioni.


Questa é un'altra.


ipazia ha detto:


> quello è il suo uomo per la vita


I compagni passano, i figli restano.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La storia del femminile, è abbastanza simile in tutte le culture.


Ricordo bene quell'omicidio... E la questione religiosa, che poi è e sarà ridondante  e ce ne leveremo la voglia di ritornarci sopra a ogni episodio simile, ma....

Come ben (non) sappiamo il fatto è che l'atteggiamento del padre nel voler IMPORRE un vestiario per la figlia (o di evitare un certo uomo o certi ambienti) è cosa che appartiene profondamente anche a noi cristiani romani.

La differenza è (secondo noi) che noi saremmo "civili" e quindi si toglie la paghetta, si tira qualche urlo per casa, si arriva a non parlare più con la figlia, o levargli il tablet o le ricariche telefoniche, e altri piccoli o grandi ricattucci, ...

La nostra civiltà è aver ripulito la gestualità fisica, confondendosi le idee

E mica solo in queste casistiche, è una ripulitura a tutto tondo, e la confusione aumenta

E farò una divagazione avventurosa, ma anche nel tradimento, se manca il sintomo fisico molti non lo leggono affatto.

Il tradimento È SOLO quando si scopa

E uguale la violenza.

Violenza è SOLO quando partono le botte

Temo che ci sia un addestramento culturale a fare di noi  bestie rimbiscarite vittime delle "ripuliture" gestuali che fanno di noi delle "persone civili" e con tale metro valutativo ci guidano ogni giorno.

Rendendoci a nostra volta inconsapevoli della violenza di cui, pur in assenza di fisicità, siamo attivi portatori


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questa é un'altra.
> 
> I compagni passano, i figli restano.


Sai che non ho capito?


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ricordo bene quell'omicidio... E la questione religiosa, che poi è e sarà ridondante  e ce ne leveremo la voglia di ritornarci sopra a ogni episodio simile, ma....
> 
> Come ben (non) sappiamo il fatto è che l'*atteggiamento del padre nel voler IMPORRE* un vestiario per la figlia (o di evitare un certo uomo o certi ambienti) è cosa che appartiene profondamente anche a noi cristiani romani.
> 
> ...


Il femminicidio ruota intorno al grassetto. 

Dove padre non è semplicemente il padre biologico. Ma il Padre inteso come potere maschile nella società. 

Non riguarda semplicemente una tal cultura o l'altra. 
Anche se poi in una cultura o l'altra si manifesta in modi più o meno estremi. 

E non riguarda semplicemente l'ATTO di un uomo contro una donna. 

Riguarda la struttura sociale, legislativa, culturale che da secoli posiziona le donne "collaterali" all'uomo. 

Il non riuscire a ragionare in questi termini, secondo me, e limitarsi ad identificare un ATTO come portatore di violenza, senza andare ad indagarne i precursori, nel pensiero, non del singolo, ma dellle società e della loro storia evolutiva in particolare in tempi in cui quell'assetto (patriarcale) è messo in discussione e in cui ancora non esistono alternative culturali porta a ridurre la violenza e semplificarla. 

Perdendone il senso. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Si parla di violenza, e ci si mette a parlare dell'azione violenta. 

MA come si è arrivati a quell'azione?
Davvero è sufficiente definire il singolo come "malato" o estraneo? 

Quale è il pensiero che autorizza un maschio, e non uso a caso maschio, a determinare per esempio l'individualità femminile a partire dalle abitudini sessuali? E da lì decidere come trattare quell'individuo.

Mi riferisco per esempio al fatto che se metto la mini inguinale, automaticamente verrò letta come una provocatrice. 

Ma non solo dall'esterno (maschile e femminile) e dal maschile. Anche da me, femminile. 

Cosa porta a pensare che un corpo di donna sia a disposizione? 

E quindi possa "essere preso" (maschile) o debba "essere difeso" (femminile)? 

Cosa c'è in gioco? 

Da almeno un duemila anni.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il femminicidio ruota intorno al grassetto.
> 
> Dove padre non è semplicemente il padre biologico. Ma il Padre inteso come potere maschile nella società.
> 
> ...


È difficilissimo rispondere a questi interrogativi in senso generale, almeno per me

Penso appartenga a una "diffusa" struttura relazionale condivisa da entrambi i generi.
E in questa discussione si è anche un po' visto..

A titolo personale posso dire che se ti invito a casa a bere un caffè e ti presenti in minigonna inguinale, il segnale di disponibilità lo avrei , e forte.

Posso pure dire che se invito te Ipazia posso dare un peso a quel segnale, se invito Minerva gliene do un peso ben diverso (per dire) perché siete due individui femmine profondamente diversi (secondo me, ovvio)

Poi però sono anche un individuo, e questo segnale forte non mi renderebbe autorizzato a metterti le mani al culo (ne a te ne ad altre) come ti giri un attimo. (Sempre per dire..)

Perché un conto è un segnale che pare piu o meno chiaro, ma poi ci sono anche io a decidere che farne, ammesso e concesso che il segnale mi interessi...

Ma... Il segnale resta..
Come presentarsi alla cena del Rotary con la maglietta (come fece un mio amico in periodo di sbarroccio) è un segnale provocatorio. 

Come si fa a gridare al mondo (ma tutto il mondo, eh..? Maschile  e femminile..) che è semplicemente un abbigliamento libero, ripulendolo dagli occhi del mondo ai quali ci si concede....?

P.s. cosa c'è in gioco ci devo pensare


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito?


Non mi ricordo più il discorso


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È difficilissimo rispondere a questi interrogativi in senso generale, almeno per me
> 
> Penso appartenga a una "diffusa" struttura relazionale condivisa da entrambi i generi.
> E in questa discussione si è anche un po' visto..
> ...


Quei grassetti sono interessanti. 

Disponibilità e consensualità. 

Esempio crudo. 

Le puttane in strada, donne disponibili per professione, non vengono stuprate? 
Non mi invento la questione eh....è relativamente recente la questione per cui anche una puttana di strada può essere vittima di stupro. 

Io penso che corra una bella distanza fra disponibilità e consensualità. 

La violenza non ruota intorno alla disponibilità. 
Ma è stretta, indissolubilmente, attorno alla consensualità.  

E quale è la differenza fra le due cose? 

Che, complice ipocrisia, tabù e perbenismo, vengono invece spesso, spessissimo sovrapposte. 

In quel "se l'è cercata" c'è anche questa sovrapposizione. 
Era una puttana, ergo per cui disponibile ergo consensuale a priori. 

Semplificando. 

Violenza, è quando si viola la consensualità. 
E misurare la consensualità non è roba da poco. 

Il marito stupra la moglie? 
Alla luce del voto del matrimonio di reciproca disponibilità? 

Un maschio stupra una puttana che, in quanto disponibile, si offre? 

Dove è il limite? 

Questo è un articolo interessante a riguardo. 

https://www.wired.it/scienza/lab/2017/11/28/uomini-interesse-consenso-sessuale/

La cosa interessante in quel che scrivi (che ti fa fra l'altro essere un maschio che prende il no come no e ti porta anche a girare largo dalle donne che giocano coi sì e coi no implicitamente, poichè ne senti la manipolazione nascosta) è quel CI SONO ANCHE IO.

E fin tanto che la sessualità è un qualcosa che si fa tendenzialmente a luci spente, più o meno apertamente vergognandosene, quel dialogo che porta al ci sono anche io RECIPROCO E CHIARO mica è semplice eh. 

Se venissi a casa tua in minigonna inguinale, comunque, non avrei ancora deciso se scoparti o meno. 
E la minigonna non dipenderebbe da un mio dichiarare di nascosto disponibilità. A me piace la minigonna, se sono dell'umore giusto. 

Ma se lo decidessi, stai pur certo che te lo dichiarerei apertamente, nessun dubbio. Mi piacciono i terreni sgombri, dove c'è spazio per gli immaginari 

In ogni caso potrei venire a casa tua in un sacco di iuta e volerti scopare lo stesso


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo più il discorso


:rotfl: ...mi hai fatta ridere, grazie! 

...in ogni caso, si vocifera che dei buoni pompini nutrano sia memoria sia concentrazione :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (8 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl: ...mi hai fatta ridere, grazie!
> 
> ...in ogni caso, si vocifera che dei buoni pompini nutrano sia memoria sia concentrazione :carneval:


sia in chi li fa che in chi li riceve?


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sia in chi li fa che in chi li riceve?


:rotfl::rotfl:

A quanto si vocifera sì, in entrambi. 

Ma è una pura e semplice questione ormonale eh...dopamina ed endorfine 
Se a queste ci si attacca qualche altra componente che fa scattare meccanismi nel sistema limbico, direi che è praticamente un toccasana 

Io lo consiglierei anche in caso di raffreddore...


----------



## perplesso (8 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> A quanto si vocifera sì, in entrambi.
> 
> ...


se va bene anche per il mal di gola, allora aggiudicato


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> se va bene anche per il mal di gola, allora aggiudicato


:rotfl::rotfl:

va bene pure per il mal di gola

EDIT: ti stai ammalando?


----------



## perplesso (8 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> va bene pure per il mal di gola
> 
> EDIT: ti stai ammalando?


al momento paro Vasco, se parlo


----------



## MariLea (8 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento paro Vasco, se parlo


Sensualissimo


----------



## Skorpio (8 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quei grassetti sono interessanti.
> 
> Disponibilità e consensualità.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo praticamente su tutto.. 

Più che dalle donne che giocano coi si e coi no, probabilmente giro al largo da quel "gioco" indistintamente, a prescindere dalla mia preda o predona che sia.

Evito proprio di "pestare la merda" .. (non mi viene in mente altra espressione) Perché dopo già lo so, mi diverto poco e trovo tutto alienante.. ma per entrambi, è quindi evito di chiedere proprio (può essere uno dei motivi)

E sono d'accordo tanto col discorso della disponibilità e consensualita, ma so anche che il mondo è vario

Un abbigliamento succinto è un riduttore di quella distanza tra disponibilità e consensualita.. nel comune sentire (maschile e femminile)

Se tu accetti un caffè al bar e sei in mini inguinale, sei una donna in mini inguinale che ha accettato un caffè DA ME

E se poi scherzi allegramente a tavolino, sei una donna in mini inguinale che ha accettato un caffè e si sta pure trattenendo a scherzare con ME

E quella gonna inguinale, tanto leggera prima, diventa paradossalmente pesante..

Perché quella distanza tra disponibilità e consensualita, per effetto di quella gonna, diminuisce a velocità 20 volte superiore rispetto a un pantalone

Non per me, lo ripeto.. ma .. credo tu sappia bene tutto questo, e sono certo che ci giochi ed è un bel gioco

Ma ci sono giocatrici maldestre e inconsapevoli, purtroppo.. e una gonna inguinale temo non sia adatta per tutte

E non tanto per la forma del culo e delle.cosce


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl: ...mi hai fatta ridere, grazie!
> 
> ...in ogni caso, si vocifera che dei buoni pompini nutrano sia memoria sia concentrazione :carneval:


Corro a comprare a tutte le ginocchiere come regalo di Natale :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (8 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Corro a comprare a tutte le ginocchiere come regalo di Natale :rotfl:


Ehm... Ricordati anche il sybian per me, grazie!

Che in assenza d'altro la memoria la devo migliorare comunque


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ehm... Ricordati anche il sybian per me, grazie!
> 
> Che in assenza d'altro la memoria la devo migliorare comunque


Maaaaaa.... nessuna news su nessun fronte scopereccio?


----------



## Foglia (8 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Maaaaaa.... nessuna news su nessun fronte scopereccio?


Passa alla domanda di riserva, please


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Passa alla domanda di riserva, please


Ok. Propositi scoperecci per l'anno nuovo?


----------



## Foglia (8 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Propositi scoperecci per l'anno nuovo?


Non bisogna mai dimenticare i buoni propositi


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Corro a comprare a tutte le ginocchiere come regalo di Natale :rotfl:


Le ginocchiere? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei un tenerone!! 

ceci....mica ginocchiere...ceci :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non bisogna mai dimenticare i buoni propositi


Giammai


ipazia ha detto:


> Le ginocchiere? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sei un tenerone!!
> 
> ceci....mica ginocchiere...ceci :carneval:


Certo che sono un tenerone, però non ci crede mai nessuno...


----------



## ipazia (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giammai
> 
> 
> Certo che sono un tenerone, però non ci crede mai *nessuno*...


Non è questione di credere. 
E' questione di avere i parametri per valutare.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione di credere.
> E' questione di avere i parametri per valutare.


Mi pare giusto. In questo caso mi tengo la fama da stronzo.


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi pare giusto. In questo caso mi tengo la fama da stronzo.


Tu stronzo?

Te sei un tenero. 
Probabilmente pure troppo. 

Ma questo lo sai tu.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi pare giusto. In questo caso mi tengo la fama da stronzo.





ipazia ha detto:


> Tu stronzo?
> 
> *Te sei un tenero*.
> Probabilmente pure troppo.
> ...


Orca, detto questo da Ipazia... comincerei a tremare...


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Orca, detto questo da Ipazia... *comincerei a tremare*...


E perchè mai??


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè mai??


Quando dici che qualcuno è tenero... se ti capita tra le mani... 
Si scherza ovviamente


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quando dici che qualcuno è tenero... se ti capita tra le mani...
> Si scherza ovviamente


uh...i teneri non mi capitano fra le mani 

Sono buonissima e li lascio stare :carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh...i teneri non mi capitano fra le mani
> 
> Sono buonissima e li lascio stare :carneval:


Tormenti i malvagi?


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tormenti i malvagi?


ma che so' matta?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu stronzo?
> 
> Te sei un tenero.
> Probabilmente pure troppo.
> ...


Non è troppo. Le mie difese sono solide. Però nel momento in cui hai una soglia del dolore molto alta continui a sorridere anche mentre i cuccioli voraci si sbranano la tetta


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è troppo. Le mie difese sono solide. Però nel momento in cui hai una soglia del dolore molto alta continui a sorridere anche mentre i cuccioli voraci si sbranano la tetta


Ellamaddosca che immagine


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ellamaddosca che immagine


Tesoro Per essere teneroni ci vuole il fisico.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma che so' matta?


Si :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro Per essere teneroni ci vuole il fisico.


e la mente...


----------



## ipazia (14 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è troppo. Le mie difese sono solide. Però nel momento in cui hai una soglia del dolore molto alta continui a sorridere anche mentre i cuccioli voraci si sbranano la tetta


Sono sempre stata il più possibile nella natura. Imparando mano a mano come sia comunque edulcorata nello sguardo umano, e spesso privata di quella che come umana chiamo "crudeltà". 

So che non è crudeltà umana. 

Ma so anche che quello che contraddistingue la Natura è l'essere fuori dalle regole umane....e non ho che le parole umane per descrivere qualcosa che è Oltre l'umano. 

Beh...mi ricordo questa gatta. Bellissima. 

I felini sono splendidamente accudenti coi cuccioli. 
E' interessantissimo il meccanismo per cui spesso i maschi adulti temono i cuccioli. E' una protezione per i cuccioli stessi. 
E' altrettanto interessante il fatto che il maschio tenti di uccidere la cucciolata per potersi ri-accoppiare con la femmina. 

Questa gatta aveva avuto una cucciolata neanche troppo numerosa. Un 5 gattini, se non ricordo male. 
E io, ero una piccoletta, andavo tutti i giorni a vedere i gattini crescere. Mi piaceva tantissimo mettermi lì in silenzio a scambiare occhi chiusi con la gatta e sentirla fusare mentre allattava. 

Un giorno sono arrivata e come mio solito ho dato una sbirciata ai gattini. 
Un fenomeno stranissimo. Perchè ricordo nettamente che i miei occhi vedevano un qualcosa che io non sapevo riconoscere. Ci ho messo un po'. 

Dei gattini ne erano rimasti due. 
Degli altri era rimasta una testolina, dei pezzetti di zampine e nient'altro. 

Ero rimasta immobilizzata a guardare i due gattini ciucciare. 

Mi è poi stato spiegato che probabilmente quei gattini li aveva uccisi e mangiati la gatta. 
In Natura non si spreca nulla. 
Le ipotesi molteplici. Non aveva abbastanza per nutrirli tutti. Erano malati. 
Ci sono studi interessanti su questa cosa delle madri che uccidono i loro cuccioli. 
Lo fanno a volte anche le madri umane. 

Ecco. 
Rientrando nella tua metafora, saper dare la vita significa anche saper dare la morte. 
Ed è in entrambi i casi tenerezza. 
Il sacrificio, intenso nel senso di rendere sacro, è nel saper dare la morte. 
Saper rinunciare ad un qualcosa di molto prezioso per un bene altrettanto prezioso. 

A volte è egoismo e paura allo stato puro quel lasciarsi sbranare la tetta sorridendo. Autocompiacimento. 
Prendere e non saper dare il proprio dolore. 

A prescindere dalla soglia di tolleranza. 

Sono esattamente le difese, a mio parere, quando sono solide ad essere controproducenti e a rendere la tenerezza un qualcosa di molto più pericoloso e doloroso di un semplice atto reale di distacco. 
Perchè in quelle difese è il proprio dolore ad essere sacrificato a prescindere dall'altro. (sempre nel significato di rendere sacro).

Ed è un meccanismo autoreferenziale. 

Che è poi il motivo per cui la tenerezza, dal mio punto di vista, è un qualcosa da cui giro largo, e di cui mi fido molto poco. Anche e soprattutto in me. 

Ovviamente è una mia opinione che deriva anche dal mio vissuto e dal modo in cui io desidero vengano trattati il mio dolore e i miei bisogni. 

Io ho allattato nel modo in cui descrivi. Ho fatto male. Molto male. all'altro e anche a me. 
E' un limite che sono ben attenta a non valicare. Il prezzo oltre ad essere troppo alto, porta ad uno spreco che in natura non è contemplato. 

In Natura si persegue la Vita, anche attraverso la Morte. 
Il dolore, sto imparando, non ha bisogno di essere tollerato...ha bisogno di essere accolto e abbracciato.


----------



## ipazia (14 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

forse hai ragione


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono sempre stata il più possibile nella natura. Imparando mano a mano come sia comunque edulcorata nello sguardo umano, e spesso privata di quella che come umana chiamo "crudeltà".
> 
> So che non è crudeltà umana.
> 
> ...


Ecco. Io alla dicotomia umano - natura ci credo proprio zero. Ma zero. A prescindere dalle metafore. 
Le regole umane fanno parte dei sistemi di controllo sociale, o dei compromessi. E dalla rupe Tarpea si fanno splendidi lanci ad effetto


----------



## ipazia (14 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco. Io alla dicotomia umano - natura ci credo proprio zero. Ma zero. A prescindere dalle metafore.
> *Le regole umane fanno parte dei sistemi di controllo sociale, o dei compromessi. E dalla rupe Tarpea si fanno splendidi lanci ad effetto*


Io non ho parlato di dicotomia 

Che è solo, fra l'altro, la risultanza di uno dei tanti tentativi del pensiero umano di spiegarsi un qualcosa che non è semplicemente in grado di spiegare pur di non perdere l'illusione di una qualche forma di controllo sulla sua vita.
 FA anche ridere...la parte che prova a spiegare il Tutto senza neanche averne piena, non dico comprensione, ma semplicemente visione. 

Anche io vedevo il grassetto. Comunque. Mi sembrava una cosa fondamentale. 

Poi mi sono trovata a fare un inaspettato bagno di umiltà...e ho iniziato a realizzare che la Terra ha una cosa come 5 miliardi di anni, e l'uomo è comparso su questo pianeta fra i 2 e i tre milioni di anni fa. 

La vita media umana è all'incirca di 80 anni, se gli gira giusta. 
Praticamente un millisecondo in tempo terrestre. 

Una piccola particella di polvere. 

E mi sono resa conto che, in tempi terrestri, i sistemi umani sono temporanei accordi (illusori) che funzionano forse un secondo in proporzione. 



Relativizzare l'umano, è uno dei migliori esercizi proprio per uscire dalle dicotomie


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Relativizzare l'umano, è uno dei migliori esercizi proprio per uscire dalle dicotomie


Quotone


----------

